# EB Cycling Club



## FLBuff PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I know we have quite a few cyclists here, whether serious or weekend warriors. I figured it is time to create a dedicated thread. Post anything bike related (mountain, road, recumbent, pro race talk, etc.). I am riding a 110-mile one day event mid-summer, so I have already started riding 10-20 miles at lunch, weather permitting.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 26, 2014)

I totally fell off the biking bandwagon last year, but I'm planning to get back into it this year. Waiting until the roads are no longer icy, though.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2014)

Went out and hammered 16.2 last night to finish out a challenge I had signed up for...only to get home and realize I needed to have gone 16.5. Hopped back on a different bike (other one had a mechanical issue come up during the ride) and went back out for another mile, just to be on the safe side.

I mainly ride recumbents- a Catrike and a Bacchetta. The other bike is a Schwinn Varsity from 1972 and there's also a mountain bike I need to get tuned. I have the frame for a Schwinn Caliente that I want to fix up for a road bike. I like having options.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I live about 5 miles from the office and hope to start biking in once the weather gets nice. I used to go trail riding. I hope to get back into that this year as well.

I have a 1997 Reighley M60 Mountain Sport.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2014)

csb said:


> Went out and hammered 16.2 last night to finish out a challenge I had signed up for...only to get home and realize I needed to have gone 16.5. Hopped back on a different bike (other one had a mechanical issue come up during the ride) and went back out for another mile, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I mainly ride recumbents- a Catrike and a Bacchetta. The other bike is a Schwinn Varsity from 1972 and there's also a mountain bike I need to get tuned. I have the frame for a Schwinn Caliente that I want to fix up for a road bike. I like having options.


such a bike whore....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a POS from toysRus.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Have a cannondale mountain bike frame that was rebuilt by my uncle prior to his passing. Have upgraded a few parts since I got it, but its been a good beast.

Last ride was 4 miles about two weeks ago. Decided to wait till better weather to get it out again, going thru ice wasn't fun.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 26, 2014)

How about GPS units on your MTB? I have a Magellan SporTrak Pro and am looking to upgrade to a Garmin eTrex 20. Do any of you guys use a GPS while riding?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 26, 2014)

^I typically just use my phone. I use an app called MyTracks because it lets you upload your rides directly into dailymile.

I also have an eTrex 30 that I use for hiking. It's great for hiking, but honestly I don't think it would be very user friendly on a bike. If I remember right the main difference between the 20 and the 30 is the 30 has an altimeter. In any case you control them with a joystick, which would be really difficult to do while riding. Though if you just plan to set it and leave it alone while you ride it would be fine.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I use MapMyRide, and have been pretty happy with it. However, it glitched yesterday and turned my 16.75 mile ride into a 24 mile ride, with one split speed at 29.9 mph. I'm open to other suggestions, especially ones that won't eat my phone battery. I don't know if that is possible with GPS tracking or not.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I would likely set it and leave it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I use Strava and like it quite a bit.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 26, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I know we have quite a few cyclists here, whether serious or weekend warriors. I figured it is time to create a dedicated thread. Post anything bike related (mountain, road, recumbent, pro race talk, etc.). I am riding a 110-mile one day event mid-summer, so I have already started riding 10-20 miles at lunch, weather permitting.




Ummm..... once every other weekend or so I go out with my Golden Retriever, Molly, biking on the trails across the street, for a few mile's ride, with my 2007 Santa Cruz Heckler - does that count?

Oh, and I have a kid-seat bolted to my old POS Wal-Mart Mongoose that I alternate taking my 1yo and 3.5yo's around the neighborhood in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm open to other suggestions, especially ones that won't eat my phone battery. I don't know if that is possible with GPS tracking or not.


Simple. Portable power pack for the phone.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm a Strava fan, too. I have an old Fondreist, but I'm itching to buy a Trek Madone or Domane with Di2. I've convinced the wife to let me spend $8,000 - which is less that the kitchen remodel material cost (and forget about the value of my labor!). I hadn't touched the bike for two months, but got on last weekend for a 40 mile ride.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a couple of good bikes, but I've been a little lazy about them lately. I rode my mountain bike last week, though - a 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper, I think. I've also got a nice titanium frame road bike that I bout ~14 years ago, when I thought I was going to get into triathlons, but got married instead (meh.) I hardly ever ride that one.

Biking has become pretty big here in the Marianas. This month is the big "sport fest", when we host an X-Terra off-road triathlon, with lots of visiting pros, and also an Ironman-qualifier road tirathlon the following weekend. The bike trail for the X-Terra is brutal, and partially why I have been lazy about biking - i am sick and tired of the crashing and the bleeding. I'm too old for that now. I ride some WWII-era jeep trails around my part of the island instead, and rarely see another soul. It's pretty nice.

But I have a major mechanical issue right now - sticky rear derailleur cable! Nothing I do seems to loosen it up. Any suggestions? I'm thinking I just need to replace it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 27, 2014)

Dleg said:


> I have a couple of good bikes, but I've been a little lazy about them lately. I rode my mountain bike last week, though - a 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper, I think. I've also got a nice titanium frame road bike that I bout ~14 years ago, when I thought I was going to get into triathlons, but got married instead (meh.) I hardly ever ride that one.
> 
> Biking has become pretty big here in the Marianas. This month is the big "sport fest", when we host an X-Terra off-road triathlon, with lots of visiting pros, and also an Ironman-qualifier road tirathlon the following weekend. The bike trail for the X-Terra is brutal, and partially why I have been lazy about biking - i am sick and tired of the crashing and the bleeding. I'm too old for that now. I ride some WWII-era jeep trails around my part of the island instead, and rarely see another soul. It's pretty nice.
> 
> But I have a major mechanical issue right now - sticky rear derailleur cable! Nothing I do seems to loosen it up. Any suggestions? I'm thinking I just need to replace it.


Do you have slotted cable stops? If so, you can pull the cable housing segments out and coat those sections of cable with chain lub. If you can't gain access to the cable in the housing, you might want to consider replacing the cable before the added stress breaks it.


----------



## csb (Mar 27, 2014)

I ride with a Garmin Forerunner 310XT. It replaced a 205. I like it because I can use it for running and biking. Then the data is easy to drop onto Strava for claiming QOMs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 27, 2014)

Question: I want to get back into some recreational mountain bike riding and be able to ride around with the kiddos, but am unsure which would be the better route.

I have a Trek 820 Antelope from the early '90s. It has spent the better part of the last 15 years sitting underneath my parents patio and has gone relatively unused. It needs a new front sproket (a couple broken teeth), the seat should be replaced, and the rear gear selecter doesn't work (rusted/broken cable). The frame is in really good shape, wheels and tires seem ok. I have looked at what it would take to get it "up and running" again, and there's a local shop that says they can do a complete top-down reconstruct (complete disassembly, clean, lube, replace cables, put everything back together) for ~$200 plus the cost of any additional parts (new sproket). I'm thinking that it will be close to $250 once I get everything done.

The other option would be to get a new bike. I don't need anything fancy, and could probably get away with a $200-$300 bike from a sporting goods store (Sports Authority, Dicks, maybe a local shop).

I fear the older bike may be too far gone and I'd hate to pay the money for a reconstruct if it's really not as good as I think, or if rebuilding it is simply a short-term solution because I'll need a new one shortly anyways. On the flip side, I know that $300 really doesn't seem to get you much for a new bike. Sure there are ones that can be purchased for that price, but I fear they are cheap and I will end up breaking something and having to get it repaired/replaced sooner than later.

I don't need anything fancy, it doesn't need a full suspension, but I don't want a single speed.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 27, 2014)

It looks like the Antelope doesn't have a front shock. If you're just looking to get something to tool around the hood on, I would get the Antelope up and running.If you want to transition from riding bike trails with the kids to doing some off road stuff, I'd get a newer mountain bike with a front shock. You don't need dual shocks, unless you are doing some serious off-road riding (like Dleg mentioned). If you go into a bike shop, tell the guys/gals what you kind of riding you are looking at doing, as well as price range, they can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 27, 2014)

I was tempted to take it in just to see if it's worth salvaging. If it isn't, I may start looking at something used.


----------



## csb (Mar 27, 2014)

My mom is still riding that same Trek. It's heavy, but it's sturdy. I'd say that it's better to fix up a Trek than spend $300 on a generic bike. The generic bike will eventually need something and the LBS won't be able to help you.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 27, 2014)

^Agreed.

&lt;---my current ride, BTW. 2012 Bianchi Sempre 105. My wife won it last year, and the size was non-negotiable; a bike shop donated it. It's a 61 cm frame, and my wife is 5' tall. I thought it would be too big for me (6', long arms), but had a bike mechanic friend build it. I tried it, and now it is MINE.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 27, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple of good bikes, but I've been a little lazy about them lately. I rode my mountain bike last week, though - a 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper, I think. I've also got a nice titanium frame road bike that I bout ~14 years ago, when I thought I was going to get into triathlons, but got married instead (meh.) I hardly ever ride that one.
> ...


Yes - that's a good idea. That will be my weekend project, since I am laid up waiting for stitches to come out.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 28, 2014)

I entered to win some Hawaiian classic something or other bike yesterday


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 28, 2014)

I ended up getting this from Craigslist for $100. Probably. 20+ years old but it's the best riding bike I have ever ridden...

Bought from some hippie that probably needed drug money....


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 28, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Bought from some hippie that probably needed drug money....




That's fine, just as long as the drugs were grown using green technology to combat climate change.


----------



## csb (Mar 28, 2014)

LEGAL drug money


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2014)

is it just the angle of the picture or is the front tire larger than the back tire


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 28, 2014)

the front tire is a larger tire size, its a 2 In width? i guess since it doesnt have shocks, rides well.. but my kid borrowe the bike and popped the front tire..

I think I bought the bike before end of 2013 so it was probably illegal weed at that point!


----------



## goodal (Mar 28, 2014)

The bike I ride (once or twice a year) is the one my parents bought me when I was 14. The first nice day we had this year, the boys wanted to go riding, so I busted out my 20 yr old 10 speed and the back tube had burst asunder. Got it replaced, but the tires are so dry rotted, Im afraid to get too far from the house. BTW, my youngest (5yrs old) got rid of the training wheels last week. He's been tearing up the driveway ever since.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 30, 2014)

Scott CR1 full carbon.

I want to get back up to 100 mi/wk, but the reality is more like 100mi/mo. right now.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 30, 2014)

No pedals, that's your problem.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2014)

Said in Monty Python, castle Frenchman accent: "verrry naazzzz"


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2014)

^My current ride

Bianchi Sempre 105


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2014)

Bike peeps--

so yesterday while out for ride (havent ridden since the winter) I notice that obvioulsy one of my kids has ridden my bike and wrecked it. gear changing lever was busted and the rear tire is slightly warped, enough to notice..I think I can fix the gear nob changer but conisdering I paid a bill for my bike is it worth it trying to find a replacement rear tire (considering all the goofy-insanely overpriced bike shops out here) or should I just buy another similar model off cragslist?

and yeah I went home and deleted all my kids servers on minecraft for punishment!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 31, 2014)

^ RG, are these the moments that you want to throw your kids through the fu*king wall?

Personally, I would go for a new tire rim. Do you think you could find a replacement new online?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes those are the moments you want to go and break something of your child's.. Then you realize you paid for that too...

I will look around but I stopped in boulder and the guy started talking $150 plus labor , I was like I can put it on bro.....


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> the rear tire is slightly warped, enough to notice..I think I can fix the gear nob changer but conisdering I paid a bill for my bike is it worth it trying to find a replacement rear tire (considering all the goofy-insanely overpriced bike shops out here) or should I just buy another similar model off cragslist?




It's pretty easy to true a rim if it's still round. Buy a spoke wrench for a few bucks and fix it yourself.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > the rear tire is slightly warped, enough to notice..I think I can fix the gear nob changer but conisdering I paid a bill for my bike is it worth it trying to find a replacement rear tire (considering all the goofy-insanely overpriced bike shops out here) or should I just buy another similar model off cragslist?
> ...


That's a good idea.

I found this site with a google search: http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/tiretrue.htm


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 1, 2014)

I would think a local bike shop could true a rim for a helluva lot less than $150. Not saying out there they *will* but they *should*.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

I just need to find a place outside of boulder. I was killing time at lunch. Places that have bikes hanging up for sale that are worth more than my car I am probably in the wrong store, but you think it would be acommong problem and they would just have rims for sale? without having to order them and deal with the car salseman asshole guy..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Guess who just bought this on ebay for $36,000.00.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Paul Reubens?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 1, 2014)

Elton John?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Guess who just bought this on ebay for $36,000.00.


Who was it?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 4, 2014)

^^^^ Hell I don't know? I thought it might be one of us??


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

So can I get into cycling without having to wear those faggotty clothes they all wear?

(No offense)


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So can I get into cycling without having to wear those faggotty clothes they all wear?
> 
> (No offense)


None taken! You can buy shorts that work off the bike as well as on. Take a look at http://www.theguardian.com/environment/bike-blog/2012/sep/19/levis-vulpine-best-everyday-bike-wear

But if you want real street cred, you'll need to shave your legs.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 4, 2014)

You can wear whatever you want. Heck, I live in a redneck town and I see guys riding by wearing carhartt. Just be warned that cotton will chafe if you ride hard/long enough.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


>


*W A N T ! ! !*



Road Guy said:


> So can I get into cycling without having to wear those faggotty clothes they all wear?
> 
> (No offense)


G.

F.

Y.

!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 4, 2014)

I always wonder why so many suburbanites feel the need to look like Lance Armstrong when they're only dicking around for a mile or two...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 4, 2014)

^That's [email protected]$$.

RG, part of the reason we wear those "faggotty clothes" is that spandex is comfortable on long rides, and the bright colors make it easier for cars to see us. Oh yeah...GFY.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

RG no ride with cars........


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 4, 2014)

I was just giving you sh!t anyway. If your tooling around on the bikepaths with the kids, don't sweat it. If you're heading out on a longer mountain bike ride, look into some shorts that aren't spandex looking but still have the chamois (@$$ pad) and a sweat wicking t-shirt. Try looking around here: http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/TopCategories_10053_10052_-1


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 4, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I always wonder why so many suburbanites feel the need to look like Lance Armstrong when they're only dicking around for a mile or two...




I don't wanna look like Lance Armstrong no matter how far I'm riding. I like having both my testicles.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 5, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't wanna look like Lance Armstrong no matter how far I'm riding. I like having both my testicles.




I don't want to turn this into a Lance debate, but I offer two perspectives: 1) He didn't do anything almost all the other riders did... except succeed at hiding it for a very long time, and 2) Anyone who calls themselves Juan Pelotta when checking into a hotel under an assumed name gets serious bonus points if they've had testicular cancer.


----------



## csb (Apr 5, 2014)

They make baggy shorts. Of course, those are mostly for fat dudes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wanna look like Lance Armstrong no matter how far I'm riding. I like having both my testicles.
> ...




I wasn't making any commentary about Lance other than he only had 1 testicle. Personally, I don't think he did anything different than any other professional biker during those years.


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2014)

He sued the pants of anyone who crossed him. That makes him a little different than the rest.

Anyone else here done weeklong rides?


----------



## goodal (Apr 7, 2014)

Kinda off topic, but still with two wheels, my 5 year old figured out the rip stick Saturday. So between that and losing the training wheels he is a mobile son of a gun.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 7, 2014)

csb said:


> He sued the pants of anyone who crossed him. That makes him a little different than the rest.
> 
> Anyone else here done weeklong rides?


I haven't yet, but it is on my to-do list. I was going to do the Bicycle Tour of Colorado (similar to Ride the Rockies) in 2008, but then the economy hit the skids, my pay was temporarily cut 20%, and I had to cancel. I want to do RTR one day, maybe once the miniBuffs are a little more self-sufficient.


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got RTR on my list, as well. Mostly for the daily paper and the kajillion feet of climb on the week.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 9, 2014)

csb said:


> Anyone else here done weeklong rides?




I like riding centuries (the metric ones are a little easier!). It's a great vibe and the support is usually outstanding. I haven't done one in a few years, though.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 9, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > I know we have quite a few cyclists here, whether serious or weekend warriors. I figured it is time to create a dedicated thread. Post anything bike related (mountain, road, recumbent, pro race talk, etc.). I am riding a 110-mile one day event mid-summer, so I have already started riding 10-20 miles at lunch, weather permitting.
> ...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2014)

^Nice!

&lt;--this is the century + that I'm riding in the summer.


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2014)

Was out on what was going to be the second century of the summer, but only made it 95 miles. An uphill return route, combined with a brutal headwind made me think it wasn't worth the extra five miles. I was pleased to have made it back! Everytime the SAG wagon went by, it was packed. I waved happily and kept going.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

was that on the real bike or the lazy boy recliner bike?


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2014)

Lazy Boy Recliner Bike. If my crotch is going to take a pounding, it's not going to be on a bike.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice work, CSB! I took a friend on a 35-mile loop, with lots of ups and downs. He rode the MS 150 last year, so I though he'd be a better endurance cyclist than me...nope. I was hauling him up the hills. He bonked at mile 30.


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2014)

I remember back in 2009 when I bonked on the first day of a multi-day ride. I learned quickly- eat and drink consistently, even if I'm not hungry/thirsty. Bonking sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2014)

So I got on the bike for the first time in a while. It's not working right. 10 years ago it used to go faster easier.

My wife doesn't think it's the bike.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

We're fat. Drink it down with a beer


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 4, 2014)

I got a new cassette put on the front of my bike. Now I only have 2 chain rings with the same gearing as a road bike. Hills are a little bit harder, but I can go a lot faster on flats and downhills.


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I got a new cassette put on the front of my bike.




My first thought was "you have a stereo on your bike?" Serious thought.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2014)

^^^ +1


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2014)

Walkman?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=cassette+gears&amp;rlz=1C1LENP_enUS525US525&amp;oq=cassette+gears&amp;aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.2767j0j7&amp;sourceid=chrome&amp;es_sm=93&amp;ie=UTF-8#q=cassette+gears&amp;tbm=shop


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 5, 2014)

Work and weather seriously ate into my riding time last week, but I did manage to get about 34 miles in on Saturday. I have to get a TON more miles in before July 19, if I am going to finish my century!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2014)

I need to spend the next few years getting in shape. The city is currently building a system of inter-connected bike trails through existing and new parklands. They just opened a 7 mile segment near my house and I've already ridden a 21 mile segment in another part of the city. When they are done, it will form a 100+ mile loop of paved bike trails around the city. I really want to ride the whole thing when they get done, but no way I could do a century in my current shape.


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2014)

wife and I did a leisurely 15 miles saturday.. I guess if you cant beat them join em...

picked my daughter up a used antelope for $40 at some garage sale, needs some work but good enough for a 12 year old to tool around on, go to school, etc..

Im trying to get another year out of one of our sports authority type bikes (just for riding to school) that the shifter broke on the right side (gear changer thing) The plastic part you actually “shift” on the handlebars?

I have another similar bike with the same brand cheap parts, how hard would it be to take one off of one bike and put on the other?


----------



## csb (May 6, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I need to spend the next few years getting in shape. The city is currently building a system of inter-connected bike trails through existing and new parklands. They just opened a 7 mile segment near my house and I've already ridden a 21 mile segment in another part of the city. When they are done, it will form a 100+ mile loop of paved bike trails around the city. I really want to ride the whole thing when they get done, but no way I could do a century in my current shape.




Century rides are as much about wanting to complete it as they are about physically being able to do it. I think the 70 mile mark for me always is a dark place.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2014)

On my first century, I made it to about the 70 mile mark.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 6, 2014)

I was flagging after about 24 miles yesterday, but that's because it was hot as hell. Plus, the area where I rode yesterday has quite a few hills. I think my 27 mile ride had a positive elevation change of over 1,100 feet.


----------



## csb (May 6, 2014)

Last summer's century attempt, where I punted the last five miles, had 4,243 feet of climb. The out and back 25 miles that's nearby has about 700 feet of climb. Hills are awesome, because they almost always have a downhill side.

Just was talking with a boss and we were comparing highest clocked speeds. Mine is 47 mph and I told him my brain just kept screaming.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 6, 2014)

csb said:


> Just was talking with a boss and we were comparing highest clocked speeds. Mine is 47 mph and I told him my brain just kept screaming.


I could easily hit 50 on one downhill I ride, but there's a damn 90 degree turn right at the bottom. I hit 40 one time, but I didn't think I was going to make the turn, so I haven't risked any faster.


----------



## Wolverine (May 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> wife and I did a leisurely 15 miles saturday.. I guess if you cant beat them join em...
> 
> picked my daughter up a used antelope for $40 at some garage sale, needs some work but good enough for a 12 year old to tool around on, go to school, etc..
> 
> ...


You can swap shifters. You're an engineer, you have The Knack, so you'll be able to fine tune the settings to make it switch gears like a pro once you study how it works, like where the set screws are. If it's friction shifters, they're cheap and easy. If it's indexed shifters, it's possible to cross-contaminate components in a way that things don't work right, but as long as you're dealing with low end equipment and they have the same number of cogs, you should be fine.

There's a special place in my heart for the Antelope since I've had many an epic ride on one, on both trail and road. Old school! They're great for toodling on the greenway.


----------



## roadwreck (May 7, 2014)

I've made a huge mistake...

...I signed up for a 65 mile bike ride. I really don't ride much, at least not that kind of distance on a real bike. I run, lots, and go to spin classes usually twice a week. I was coerced by friends and enticed with goodies, including some of those "faggotty clothes", to sign up for the ride. There was an option for a ~40 mile ride, but that seemed to easy. Now I'm looking at the 65 mile course and thinking I should have opted for the "easy" ride.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 7, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I've made a huge mistake...
> 
> ...I signed up for a 65 mile bike ride. I really don't ride much, at least not that kind of distance on a real bike. I run, lots, and go to spin classes usually twice a week. I was coerced by friends and enticed with goodies, including some of those "faggotty clothes", to sign up for the ride. There was an option for a ~40 mile ride, but that seemed to easy. Now I'm looking at the 65 mile course and thinking I should have opted for the "easy" ride.


How much time do you have to train?


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2014)

That's like running a little more than a 10k- just that your ass will hurt.....

Attached is a pic of my kids elementary school... Can you imagine this being how you get to school in Georgia?


----------



## csb (May 7, 2014)

RW- you've got the aerobic base; you're most important thing will be toughening up your seat. Put in miles and you'll be fine.


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2014)

Prepare your chode


----------



## csb (May 7, 2014)

Taint, grundle....whatever. Just know that sitting on the seat for 65 miles is going to be the most challenging part for you, especially since you go to spinning. Slather that chamois with the lube of choice- Butt Butter, DZ Nuts, any diaper paste. Don't be stingy. Be aware that some include menthol; it's a personal preference on ball tingle. Getting out and toughening up your undercarriage is your main concern.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 7, 2014)

Or bag balm.

I've never had to use a lube, personally. YMMV.

As csb says, just get your butt in the saddle to toughen it up. And make sure you are fit well to your bike. Do a few shorter rides and work yourself up to a couple 30-milers. Note anything that is uncomfortable and fix it ASAP.


----------



## roadwreck (May 7, 2014)

The race isn't until October, so I have time. I'm pretty sure it won't be a huge issue. Aerobically I'm not worried about it, I'm mostly just concerned about never having spent that much time in the saddle before. I will need to spend a little more time on my bike to assess the ramifications of what I have agreed to.


----------



## csb (May 7, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> The race isn't until October, so I have time. * I'm pretty sure it won't be a huge issue*. Aerobically I'm not worried about it, I'm mostly just concerned about never having spent that much time in the saddle before. I will need to spend a little more time on my bike to assess the ramifications of what I have agreed to.




That's what she said.

(sorry...it was a wide open door)


----------



## roadwreck (May 7, 2014)

Doh! Left myself wide open didn't I?


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2014)

csb said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > The race isn't until October, so I have time. * I'm pretty sure it won't be a huge issue*. Aerobically I'm not worried about it, I'm mostly just concerned about never having spent that much time in the saddle before. I will need to spend a little more time on my bike to assess the ramifications of what I have agreed to.
> ...




There are several wide open doors here...


----------



## csb (May 7, 2014)

http://www.cobbcycling.com/content/home

Seats with room for your jumblies


----------



## Wolverine (May 7, 2014)

Yup, spin class is to road riding as treadmill is to road running. It's sort of the same, but not really.

My advice: lay down a base of 20-milers, maybe twice a week, and then do a long ride on the weekend (with a group is awwesome). That'll do it.

I'm doing the LAP on Saturday - metric century. http://www.habershambicycles.com/lap_century.htm Preparing for wet weather. Stupid rain.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 10, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new cassette put on the front of my bike.
> ...




Any my thought was: silly man, you put chain rings on the front, not cassettes!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 13, 2014)

YMZ has joined the EB cycling club. Like Matt, I haven't ridden a bike in over 10 years, but I'm going a lot faster now that I'm not riding a single speed Huffy.

I plan to spend my Mondays biking to the beach with my camera gear. Perhaps my pooch if I can find something to carry him in.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 13, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


+1 but I thought this might be Southerner speak


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> ...biking to the beach with my camera gear. Perhaps my pooch if I can find something to carry him in.


That sounds nice.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 14, 2014)

How far of a ride is that, YMZ? Good for you for getting back on the bike! I got 14 miles in at lunch yesterday, but not much climbing. The snow on Monday messed with my mindset. I'm gonna ride at lunch again today, and start working some shorter climbs back into my rides. The century+ that I am doing has two mountain passes in it, so I need to make sure I have my climbing legs and lungs in order. Once school lets out in June, I won't have to worry about getting my wife (a teacher) and kids out the door in the mornings, and I can start thinking about bike commuting to work (24 miles one way) to really start getting the miles in.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 14, 2014)

^ About 20 miles round trip, and mostly flat. Thankfully I have no snow or mountain passes to contend with.


----------



## Wolverine (May 14, 2014)

65 miles on Saturday. But that's not the good part.

The good part is that about 5 miles into a _faaast _group start, just as it started to thin out, I felt pins and needles in my right hand. HFS, that's not good. So I shook my hand out a little, right as we hit the first little hill. I was in a bad gear for the hill though, so I shifted, and shifted, and shifted some more, but it was still too hard. WTF?

Then I looked down at my bars. The reason I felt pins &amp; needles in my hand is because my rear derailleur cable had snapped and the shards were stabbing into the side of my hand.

At this point, a wise man would have grabbed the SAG wagon and taken a ride back to the house.

Heh heh, yeah right! So I grabbed onto the back of a couple of racers that passed me and rode wide open in my 11T lowest cog all the way to the first rest stop at 20m (mostly lightly rolling roads, not too hilly).

There, I tied off the derailleur cable in a middle gear (14T maybe) by wrapping it around the water bottle cage, which gave me a hills gear and a spinning gear, based on shifting the front derailleur. Not perfect, but rideable. There and then I resolved to finish the ride. Things went well. Until...

...until we reached the Cat 4 hill at mile 50. About half a mile, steep as you could want. Then I couldn't turn my fixed gear up it. FAAAA!!! So I started switchbacking like a granny and slowly, painfully, hauled my fat hairy carcass up to the top.

But it's all good, because I finished, and then I got *THIS *jersey for my birthday:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 27, 2014)

I rode my first half century today. I was planning on riding a new 36 mile route, which would have been my longest of the year. When I got near the end of the route, I was feeling good and had an easy turn off to add some miles. At the 35ish mile, I was thinking "I could probably do a half century today." I passed the point of no return at 42 miles, and at 45 miles I was hating myself (cramping pretty hard in the quads and abs). I ended up doing 50.9 miles in 3 hours and 15 minutes. Now I have to try to force myself to get re-hydrated so I'm not miserable tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2014)

that sounds like a respectable time to me!

I think FL BUff needs to organize a EB.com ride


----------



## mudpuppy (May 28, 2014)

I would be scared of an FLBuff organized ride.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 28, 2014)

Hell, I wasn't going for time. I wasn't even going for a half century. It just sorta happened. I guess I could have gone faster if I wasn't cramping for the last 5 miles.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 28, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Hell, I wasn't going for time. I wasn't even going for a half century. It just sorta happened. I guess I could have gone faster if I wasn't cramping for the last 5 miles.


How are you feeling today?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 28, 2014)

I'm sore where I had the cramps (inner quads and upper abs), but the rest of my body isn't sore at all. I'm trying to decide whether I'm going to go for a shorter ride on the real bike, or just do a half hour on the exercise bike this afternoon.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 29, 2014)

I've lost my mind... a trip to the local Trek store, a 45 minute demo ride, a Discover card, and I left with: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/endurance_race/domane_6_series/domane_6_9_disc_compact/#

The most comfortable fit and ride I've ever felt. I need to get it down to less than $0.25/mile, so I've get 30,000+ miles to go.

Call it a little reward for being selected to O-6. I can think of worse mid-life crises!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 29, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Hell, I wasn't going for time. It just sorta happened. I guess I could have gone faster if I wasn't cramping for the last 5 minutes.




That's what you men always say.

And congrat Il Pad on the new ride (and being selected to O-6)!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 29, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> I've lost my mind... a trip to the local Trek store, a 45 minute demo ride, a Discover card, and I left with: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/endurance_race/domane_6_series/domane_6_9_disc_compact/#




Damn dude, that cost more than my last car!


----------



## IlPadrino (May 29, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> That's what you men always say.




It is, and that's just what you wives always say when we say it. And thanks for the congrats!


----------



## akwooly (May 29, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> I've lost my mind... a trip to the local Trek store, a 45 minute demo ride, a Discover card, and I left with: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/endurance_race/domane_6_series/domane_6_9_disc_compact/#
> 
> The most comfortable fit and ride I've ever felt. I need to get it down to less than $0.25/mile, so I've get 30,000+ miles to go.
> 
> Call it a little reward for being selected to O-6. I can think of worse mid-life crises!


Congrats Sir! well deserved reward for pinning captain. that bike sure looks fast!


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2014)

Yes congrats, O-6 is a big deal!


----------



## csb (May 29, 2014)

eb.com bike ride! Let's visit Michigan. I hear it's pure.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 30, 2014)

A three-day supported ride with campgrounds would be an awesome idea! If it's on the Left Coast, I'm in.


----------



## csb (May 30, 2014)

Where's your cutoff line for West Coast?


----------



## IlPadrino (May 30, 2014)

csb said:


> Where's your cutoff line for West Coast?




Continental divide?


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2014)

Can we do on the continental divide? I'm not in biking shape but at least I would be in elevation shape


----------



## mudpuppy (May 31, 2014)

^This flatlander can handle that, as long as we start at the top and go down. Isn't there a trail along 70 near Vail where you can do that?


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2014)

I will check around.. I would love to do that this summer (with or without you guys)


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2014)

There's a ride in August that goes from Estes Park down to Loveland. It's pretty much a downhill coast if they are taking the route I think they are taking.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Us 34?


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2014)

That's what I'm guessing.

https://www.coloradogives.org/Ride4PD

It's the Redneck Ride for Parkinson's. I like that there's a muscle shirt option when you sign up.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> ^This flatlander can handle that, as long as we start at the top and go down. Isn't there a trail along 70 near Vail where you can do that?


Vail Pass. I've done it from Vail to the top and back. 16 miles one way. The down is fun.

I rode a metric century yesterday, from my house to the top of McClure Pass (6,500 feet to 8,800 feet) in 4 hours. My legs were sore, but interestingly, my right shoulder is what hurt the most. I think it has to do with my positioning on the bike...I'll try making some adjustments and see if that helps. I'm slowly but surely increasing my mileage per ride, trying to get ready for the Tour de Steamboat on July 18.

Nice ride, IL Pad!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2014)

So you can ride on the actual Cottonelle divide trail or do you have to ride on the road?


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2014)

^ I think it's more commonly referred to as a butt crack


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 2, 2014)

Did another 32 miles today. I didn't have it in me to do a half century again...plus, I was miserable for the rest of the day after I did that. I feel alright after my ride today.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2014)

went to ride the bike (to the pool) yesterday.. my rear tire valve stem was broken off (hanging there like one of my rug rats cut it with a knife) which they know they would not be able to sit down for several hours if they did that.. know anything that would cause that? or just an old tire / tube?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 2, 2014)

It was an accident dad?? ^^^^^^


----------



## csb (Jun 2, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Did another 32 miles today. I didn't have it in me to do a half century again...plus, I was miserable for the rest of the day after I did that. I feel alright after my ride today.


You gotta make sure to eat and drink after all of that. Helps with the miserable feeling.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 2, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> I've lost my mind... a trip to the local Trek store, a 45 minute demo ride, a Discover card, and I left with: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/endurance_race/domane_6_series/domane_6_9_disc_compact/#
> 
> The most comfortable fit and ride I've ever felt. I need to get it down to less than $0.25/mile, so I've get 30,000+ miles to go.
> 
> Call it a little reward for being selected to O-6. I can think of worse mid-life crises!


 I

hate

you.







Seriously? With the disc brakes and everything? I think I just did the Randy Marsh all over my computer.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 2, 2014)

csb said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Did another 32 miles today. I didn't have it in me to do a half century again...plus, I was miserable for the rest of the day after I did that. I feel alright after my ride today.
> ...


I drank as much as I could. I was really nauseous, so eating probably wouldn't have helped in the short term. I took a nap, then ate something, and felt marginally better. I was full strength the next morning though.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 2, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> Seriously? With the disc brakes and everything? I think I just did the Randy Marsh all over my computer.




The Di2 is better than the hydraulic brakes... the shifting is incredible! I'd have been happy with Ultrega, but it only comes in DuraAce.


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Getting in some protein and carbs right after makes a huge difference. When I'm too nauseous to eat, I drink some chocolate milk. It's also a good idea to make sure you're taking in enough sodium. You might feel to pukey to eat, but your body needs the replacement nutrients.

I used to feel horrible after rides, but once I started making changes in my nutrition on the bike and then immediately after, I felt a lot better. Don't bonk.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> went to ride the bike (to the pool) yesterday.. my rear tire valve stem was broken off (hanging there like one of my rug rats cut it with a knife) which they know they would not be able to sit down for several hours if they did that.. know anything that would cause that? or just an old tire / tube?


Sometimes really old valve stems will dry rot and break off.

BTW, here is the proof that I made it to the top of the pass:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > went to ride the bike (to the pool) yesterday.. my rear tire valve stem was broken off (hanging there like one of my rug rats cut it with a knife) which they know they would not be able to sit down for several hours if they did that.. know anything that would cause that? or just an old tire / tube?
> ...


mine did that last year, the whole tube was just crumbles when we opened it up.


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > went to ride the bike (to the pool) yesterday.. my rear tire valve stem was broken off (hanging there like one of my rug rats cut it with a knife) which they know they would not be able to sit down for several hours if they did that.. know anything that would cause that? or just an old tire / tube?
> ...




That's only proof your bike made it to the top of the pass.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 4, 2014)

There was no one else up there to take the pic!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 4, 2014)

#Selfie


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2014)

you mean you don't carry one of those mini flexible camera tripod with you that you could have attached to a tree and used the timeer setting ont he camera to get yourself in the picture?!


----------



## csb (Jun 4, 2014)

^ We own two!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

okay so this weekend wife has to work and kids will be at G-ma's (my parents)

Is the Vail Pass (continental Divide) ride, a "normal" ride? I want to go do some high elevation trail riding? I.E. do I need one of those $5000 bikes they use at Winter park? Or will a normal mtin bike work (Trek style_)?

I got my wheel "trued" at a bike shop near work, holy shit am I in the wrong business, place was mobbed.. I did manage to leave without buying one of those bike suits that make my body look like a partially opened can of buscuits..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 9, 2014)

It is a paved trail. If you start at Copper, it is about 5.5 miles up to the summit, with a 850' elevation gain (average 3 % grade). Doable on a mountain bike, easier on a road (due to weight of the bike). Also, you start at 9700 feet, and climb to about 10,500 feet...how are your lungs? Since you will be a bachelor, and have all day, I say go for it! Then you can brag that you rode Vail Pass.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

maybe the scale of this is off?

or maybe I need to find something else to do this weekend


----------



## csb (Jun 10, 2014)

DO IT!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 10, 2014)

I've done it from west Vail (16 miles one way). I used Map my Ride to get you the figures. Just take it easy...you're not in a race. Do it at your speed, and just keep on truckin'. Even though it is next to the highway, it is actually quite picturesque. I would not recommend going all the way down to Vail, unless you have a car over there to take back over. Unless you're crazy, and want to ride up both sides.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I want to do it (I need to get something checked on my car before though) thats a long way for CSB to come and pick me up if my car breaks down..

and sadly the big pile of boxes and other shit from the move hasnt budged much, I think wife wil expect some type of movement on that while she is on her feet for a 14 hour day at work?

BUt If I can get a green light on the car and leave at 6:30 AM or earlier I will do it...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 10, 2014)

Any recommendations for baskets/bags to carry an 11lb dog on a hybrid?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this a serious question?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

In boulder people would use the kid haulers, but put there dogs in them (cause you know they were too good to have kids in there)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't help you there, YMZ...sorry. My two dogs are 85 and 35 pounds, so if they go with me on a bike ride, they are running. On another note, I captured some of the local wildlife checking me out as I rode by on the Glenwood Canyon bike path during my lunchtime ride.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

check out the ass on that!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 10, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I can't help you there, YMZ...sorry. My two dogs are 85 and 35 pounds, so if they go with me on a bike ride, they are running.




I did that yesterday and looked like a dog-abusing tool.


----------



## csb (Jun 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I want to do it (I need to get something checked on my car before though) thats a long way for CSB to come and pick me up if my car breaks down..
> 
> and sadly the big pile of boxes and other shit from the move hasnt budged much, I think wife wil expect some type of movement on that while she is on her feet for a 14 hour day at work?
> 
> BUt If I can get a green light on the car and leave at 6:30 AM or earlier I will do it...




Bring money for a soda. It'll take me awhile to get to Vail.



YMZ PE said:


> Any recommendations for baskets/bags to carry an 11lb dog on a hybrid?




I have seen small dogs carried a number of ways. Most frequent is the trailer or a milk crate attached to a rear rack.

Then there's this:







That's "Pipsqueek" and her owner. The dog balances on the handlebars while she rides. The lady did the entire ride with her dog on the front of her.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2014)

they make these things called "back yards" and one of the cool things about them is you can leave your pets there!

Then you dont have to wear your dog when you leave the house?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 11, 2014)

If you drew a bubble above the dog's head and wrote in it:

"Why the HELL would she put me in this dog gone thing!!??

I think it would be an accurate representation of the facial expression of that poor dog...


----------



## csb (Jun 11, 2014)

For that dog, when they were on the bike, it was like one continuous open car window. I don't know how the lady ever got to the though of "Hey, I should wear my dog!" She has/had two other dogs, but they were 100 pounds a piece and stayed home.


----------



## csb (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone participating in Bike to Work week? I rode this morning, even with the threat of thunderstorms later today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

If I tried to bike to work, I'd crash at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

csb said:


> Anyone participating in Bike to Work week? I rode this morning, even with the threat of thunderstorms later today.




I would be doing nearly a century every day...


----------



## csb (Jun 23, 2014)

I almost bumped an old thread about this, but didn't, because everyone mentioned their 40+ mile commutes in that one. Guess it's the same thing.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

csb said:


> Anyone participating in Bike to Work week? I rode this morning, even with the threat of thunderstorms later today.




Considering that I don't even own a bike of my own, it would look really funny if I were to come riding up in my son's Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle bike with training wheels on it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> If I tried to bike to work, I'd crash at the bottom of the stairs.


You should still try. And don't forget to post pics of the results later. 

Perhaps this belongs in the bad advice thread? :dunno:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 23, 2014)

I rode my bike today.

I think I need to adjust the Carbs...


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 23, 2014)

csb said:


> Anyone participating in Bike to Work week? I rode this morning, even with the threat of thunderstorms later today.


I've done it before, but it's a 23 mile trek each way through nasty roads and morning traffic, so I generally avoid it. Give me open roads and mountains....

... which is where we're headed Friday for our weekly Gap ride (weather permitting).

Anybody ever race criterium?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

I haven't biked in a week and a half now. It has been in the 90's with 40+% humidity every day. I get dehydrated when I bike in the upper 70's, so I didn't even want to risk it. I have been riding the exercise bike to stay in shape, though. After the front rolls through tomorrow, I may try to go for a long ride on Wednesday.

That being said, they are currently pouring a mixed-used (biking/running) trail near my office that will give me an almost straight shot from my house to work without having to ride on busy streets. Once they finish it, it will be very tempting to bike to work.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 23, 2014)

I figured biking in 90+ degrees would be awful, but it turns out you generate your own breeze and it's not too bad. I use a camelback to stay hydrated when it's really hot out because it's a lot easier than a water bottle. I still bring a water bottle for backup though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

i am just hoping that all the bikes on the road will make my comute better this week..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> I figured biking in 90+ degrees would be awful, but it turns out you generate your own breeze and it's not too bad. I use a camelback to stay hydrated when it's really hot out because it's a lot easier than a water bottle. I still bring a water bottle for backup though.




I always take my Camelbak, even on shorter rides. But when I'm sweating that much, drinking water can't keep up with lost fluids. I agree that it is tolerable to ride in the heat, but when you stop at a traffic light or just for a break, you realize how much you have been sweating the whole time you've been riding.


----------



## csb (Jun 23, 2014)

I still think you might benefit from a electrolyte/sodium addition to your water.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

csb said:


> I still think you might benefit from a electrolyte/sodium addition to your water.




No doubt I would, but I've heard bad things about putting additives in CamelBaks. Know any good "bladder-safe" additives?


----------



## csb (Jun 23, 2014)

I have done fine with carborocket in mine, just make sure you wash it well that day.

I've also done plain water with margarita clifblocks.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 23, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> Anybody ever race criterium?




I have. I don't like them much because there are too many accelerations and too much fighting for position. Give me a nice road race, any day! I raced a lot in Italy, but the U.S. system doesn't appeal to me much.


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2014)

Weather allowing, I head for my second mountain bike race tonight. I was dead last last week, but I finished. I'm going to take that as success.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2014)

we will pray to the old gods and the new gods for success for you in the tourny tonight!

My son has a friend coming to visit in a few weeks, he wants to do some "light' mountain biking.. I will probably have to rent him a bike fro REI or something..

Do either you (Or FLBUFF) know anywhere in the mountains that offers some light duty mountain biking (trails mainly) that would be good for kids in the 12-15 age? We have done the ones near Boulder, but wanted to go into a mountain town and spend the day? I cant really tell from their rating system something that would be" easy" ??


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2014)

It's going to seem like I work for Winter Park, having recommended them for skiing in the winter and now for mountain biking.

lhttp://www.trestlebikepark.com/index.html

You can rent a bike up there and you can ride the lift. More expensive than finding trails, but a little easier on the flatland kid.

I also remember going to Beaver Meadows as a kid:

http://www.beavermeadows.com/summer/mountainBiking.php

Not so much mountain town for you there.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2014)

the $100 bucks a kid X 4 will make WP out of reach.(by the time they rent bikes + gear). looking for free! But one day I would love to ride their park, we saw the tressells while we were skiing, but I dont think my Trek bikes would hold up there..

Beaver Meadows or somethign similar would work out well I think.

I assume the vail pass would be a no no for a kid from Ga?


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2014)

How much does he want to brag when he gets home?


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2014)

Rammed my groin into my handlebar stem/top tube last night when a sharp corner didn't go quite the way I was expecting it to go. I think I broke The Queen.

This is why I ride recumbents on the road.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 25, 2014)

You named your junk?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 25, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I've made a huge mistake...
> 
> ...I signed up for a 65 mile bike ride. I really don't ride much, at least not that kind of distance on a real bike. I run, lots, and go to spin classes usually twice a week. I was coerced by friends and enticed with goodies, including some of those "faggotty clothes", to sign up for the ride. There was an option for a ~40 mile ride, but that seemed to easy. Now I'm looking at the 65 mile course and thinking I should have opted for the "easy" ride.


I guess I should pay a little more attention to my calendar before signing up for these sorts of things. I just realized that I'm registered for this ride on a Saturday and a 10 mile race the very next day. Maybe I should find a swimming event to participate in on Friday and I could complete my very own three day triathlon.


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> You named your junk?




http://www.swimbikemom.com/2014/02/caring-queen-2.html

Like you haven't named your junk.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 25, 2014)

> The Queen is a lazy diva who must be whipped into shape and only time in the saddle will save her. God save The Queen.


Now there's some good advice! lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2014)

Busted out 32.6 miles today. I'm tired.


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2014)

> Do not ride longer than an hour without some sort of lube, I beg of you–be nice to your Queen!




Also good advice.

Nice job, wilheldp! How was the water situation.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2014)

Just went with water and had plenty. I'm a little dehydrated right now, but not too bad.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 26, 2014)

csb said:


> > Do not ride longer than an hour without some sort of lube, I beg of you–be nice to your Queen!
> 
> 
> Also good advice.


Is Hooha Ride Glide an actual product?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > > Do not ride longer than an hour without some sort of lube, I beg of you–be nice to your Queen!
> ...


If it's not, it should be!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 26, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > > Do not ride longer than an hour without some sort of lube, I beg of you–be nice to your Queen!
> ...


I 'm not sure, but know this is

http://www.amazon.com/Butt-Shield-Skin-Care-Non-Greasy/dp/B004UMQKJ4


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

^How can you be sure you cover everything you need to? Do you have to ask for someone to apply it for you?


----------



## csb (Jun 26, 2014)

You just smear it on the chamois. That thing will creep up everywhere it needs to be.

And YMZ, I think it's called "Hoobie Lube."


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

csb said:


> You just smear it on the chamois. That thing will creep up everywhere it needs to be.
> 
> And YMZ, I think it's called "Hoobie Lube."




Sounds better than Cooter Butter.


----------



## csb (Jun 26, 2014)

Vulvaline


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 26, 2014)

csb said:


> Vulvaline




So guys use Pennizoil then?


----------



## csb (Jun 26, 2014)

DZ Nuts


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow, this thread has taken a strange, yet predictable, turn.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Wow, this thread has taken a strange, yet predictable, turn.


+1


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 26, 2014)

I ride dry.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 27, 2014)

20 mile lunch ride today. The past two weeks have not been good. I was on vaca visiting my parents last week, and playing catch-up at work this week. Today was my first ride of the week. I am still in surprisingly good shape. I may try to tackle Independence Pass (12,100' at the summit) this weekend. I made it two miles from the summit a few weeks ago, when the weather (rain and snow) forced me to turn around.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Question for cyclers out there. What do you think of this in addition to the asking price?

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/4546447925.html


----------



## csb (Jul 1, 2014)

Burleys keep their value, so it's not bad. It's an older model for sure (looking at the wheels), but it should be good to go. I'd check the tire tread and the frame for scuff marks. It's a better value than buying a new trailer in the same price range because the cheap trailer will be much heavier and harder to use.

FWIW, our kid LOVED riding in the Burley. He would load up his stuff and enjoy watching the world go by, until he fell asleep. I imagine it's the reason he's so patient and kind.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 1, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Question for cyclers out there. What do you think of this in addition to the asking price?
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/4546447925.html




Room for two children, eh?


----------



## csb (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, we had the single one. "Not tonight, honey. We've only got the Burley Solo."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for cyclers out there. What do you think of this in addition to the asking price?
> ...


Quiet down you.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2014)

I dont know if that is a super nice brand or anything but I am pretty sure you can get a kid carrier like that new at Target for about the same amount of money?

we had one that could also be a double stroller, was nice for events like halloween and such when they were younger.. we got a heck of a lot of use out of a cheap $110 model and then gave it to some friends after around a decade.....

just dont be like the nuts in boulder and pull your kids on the road with it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 7, 2014)

100 + miles on Saturday and this:


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 7, 2014)

^ Well done. How many feet of "up"?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 7, 2014)

7,713'


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

Excellent! I thought of you yesterday when we traveled I-70 through the mountains. My kid and I pledged to come back and try the bike path sometime.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 16, 2014)

32 miles on Monday

20 miles on Tuesday

Planning 30+ miles today

The weather has been awesome this week.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome, wil. Keep it up!

On Saturday I rid ethe Tour de Steamboat. 110 miles, two passes, 7750' of climbing. Pray for good weather for me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 21, 2014)

So I made it! It started with a Colorado State Patrol lead out at 0700, then after about 10 miles of rolling hills, the ascent up Rabbit Ears Pass began. Climbed for about an hour, getting passed by some riders, and passing some as well. Took about an hour to get to the top of the east summit. Rabbit Ears has two summits, an east and a west. The first aid station was at the west summit. The aid stations were very well stocked. The descent off Rabbit Ears was super fast and super fun. On the 'flat' section between Rabbit Ear and Gore Pass, I got into a group of about 6 riders, and hammered out about 20 miles at a 30 mph pace. I had never ridden with a group like that before, and definitely felt the aero effect of riding in a group. The ascent up Gore Pass just about did me in. I started cramping in my left calf, but knew if I could make it to the top, where the aid station was, I could eat some bananas and recover. I made it to the top before my time goal (noon), so I was really happy. The descent, again, was fast and fun; then there were a few nasty little climbs. Between mile markers 70 and 90, it was a long and lonely rode. I was by myself, pounding out the miles at a 22 mph pace. It was starting to get hot, too. Made it to mile 90, and the last aid station before the end about when I wanted to. Started the final climb, and got my third wind, and passed some more riders. At this point, any hill was a "[email protected]" moment. But I soldiered on. I made the finish line 8.5 hours after starting my day. 110 miles, and I was able to celebrate with a beer at the end. Saturday was a good day.


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

That was a paceline! 30 mph. Yeesh.

Congratulations!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 23, 2014)

It was downhill (mostly) and we had a tailwind. Here is the only pic I got before my phone died at the top of Gore Pass. This is why it is called Rabbit Ears Pass.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 23, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2014)

Fourth place in the overall standings at the local-ish mountain bike race series. Mostly because I show up and don't quit, but I think that says something.

Pro-cycling geeking out this morning. We will be physically following the US Pro Cycling Challenge in Colorado starting August 19. It's Jens Voight's farewell tour and I just bought tickets to watch the opening in Aspen with the Trek Factory Racing fan club. We are also volunteering on Monarch Mountain, the Queen Stage (best climb) for the tour. Little by little it's seeming more real.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 6, 2014)

csb said:


> It's Jens Voight's farewell tour and I just bought tickets to watch the opening in Aspen with the Trek Factory Racing fan club.




Jens Voigt is freakin' awesome. My favorite quote: "Shut up legs! Do what I tell you to do." Followed up by a close second "If you go (with a break), you can either win or not win. If you don't go for it, you definitely won't win." and third "Having things organized is for small-minded people. Genius controls chaos."

I can't wait to see what he does after retiring.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 6, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> "Having things organized is for small-minded people. Genius controls chaos."






Well that's a little rude.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

he does look like an asshole


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2014)

Jens Voight is full of crazy quotes. Appreciate that this is a non-native english speaker who makes a LOT of jokes.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

Why is he wearing a painters cap? I think they give those out at sherwin Williams


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2014)

That is a cycling cap!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 6, 2014)

csb said:


> That is a cycling cap!






that explains it... he doesn't realize he's supposed to wear a helmet and has fallen on his head a few too many times. Rudeness forgiven.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

I know these guys are tremendous athletes but they sure do lack a lot of "manly" traits.....

they are going to be the first to go when the famine strikes...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2014)

^ or the Zombie apocalypse.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I know these guys are tremendous athletes but they sure do lack a lot of "manly" traits.....
> 
> they are going to be the first to go when the famine strikes...


It's the lack of testosterone from sitting on their balls all the time.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 6, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > "Having things organized is for small-minded people. Genius controls chaos."
> ...




Writes an obviously small-minded person! My desk at work speaks volumes!


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 6, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I know these guys are tremendous athletes but they sure do lack a lot of "manly" traits.....
> ...


And some didn't have two balls... Juan Pelotta.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > That is a cycling cap!
> ...




Dude! This would be like me talking trash about some NASCAR driver with a quote taken out of context. Leave Jensie alone!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

another manly trait, always being defended by women 

If you aint first your last!


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't you have a Huffy to tune up?


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 7, 2014)

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




but all the Nascar drivers wear the appropriate PPE... if they are being stupid, well it's just cause they are stupid... I was giving an out!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

I would also not choose a sissy NASCAR driver as a buddy in a bar fight either....,


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 14, 2014)

Look who I ran into last night at the Snowmass Rodeo. The man himself!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 14, 2014)

^Yea, I have no clue who that is.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2014)

famous bicycle person?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 14, 2014)

That is Jens Voight, the person we were talking about earlier.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2014)

so Jens is a dude? hmm interesting couldn't tell from the photo with the painting hat on



j/k if he has a Metallica shirt on he is okay in my book....


----------



## csb (Aug 14, 2014)

SHUT UP, LEGS!

Fingers crossed I meet him Monday. Off to sacrifice a goat.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Aug 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>




am I the only one who thought this may be an image of brachioproctic insertion practice in response to the word goats?

(googling that comment is NSFW for those of you confused)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 15, 2014)

It is fun/surreal to see teams of cyclists that I watch at the Tour de France riding the same roads I do. I love that they start the US Pro Challenge in Aspen. The pro teams usually get here a week before the start to train, so there are lots of opportunities to meet/see the pros.


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

The first year of the USPCC we went to watch at Rabbit Ears Pass. It was amazing to see the arch they road under, the official vehicles and then finally the cyclists. We just kept pointing and yelling names and then when George Hincapie came by, I shrieked his name in an octave I can't replicate. He looked over and waved. It was amazing. Each year since has been just as exciting.

I'm going today to buy window paint, markers and poster board. If I'm following the entire thing, we are doing this thing all out. I'm thinking we'll try harder this year to meet with some of the development teams, so a Jelly Belly poster is in order. I'm also thinking a Phil and Paul poster is needed. We've already got Shut up, legs, shirts.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 15, 2014)

Hicapie Racing Development Team is here as well. Meet the young riders, then in a few years you can say "I knew them when..."


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

I told someone that the Bissell Team had to clean carpets each night to earn their keep. They looked at me and then it all clicked. Two years ago, while stalking the BMC bus, it was neat to see the younger riders so approachable and excited to meet with any fans.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2014)

^CSB you're a biking groupie!


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 15, 2014)

Jens is super approachable.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

she looks approachable..


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 15, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Look who I ran into last night at the Snowmass Rodeo. The man himself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That

is

F'Awesome

! ! ! ! !

My buddy met him last year and had him sign the top tube of his bike. What you may ask? Why "SHUT UP LEGS" of course. Then he had the frame re-sprayed &amp; sealed so it will last forever.

To all the haters in this thread, I'm making a list. And you're on it. You know who you are. You do not want to be on my list.

As my buddy says, I ride 100 miles in the mountains, which means I can kick your ass all day long and never get tired.

Not that I would ever advocate violence.

(but you're on the list, m#&amp;^*f&amp;*#^er. Me &amp; Jens Voigt are coming for you.)


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

the least scary group of people on this planet are 100 mile a weekend warrior bicycle riders, trust me..

especially the sound of your little bike shoes when you stop in a quick trip and click your heels all around the tile floor...

:leghump:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> As my buddy says, I ride 100 miles in the mountains, which means I can kick your ass all day long and never get tired.


Hmm. How well does your bike work at 14k feet and about a 120" snow base with unmarked terrain? In the words of Mr. Sherlock Holmes.....catch.....you.....later.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

looks like part time painter Jens is way down in 18th place,, leading this race is some dudes from Bolder (at least they are US) but they dont look like they have eaten a solid meal in a while


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 19, 2014)

Jens says hello.












*UH OH, You've ANGERED Jens!*


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

Did he also play in that movie Dallas buyers club?


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 19, 2014)

Phew, lucky for us, Jens found some podium girls. Now he's happy again.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

I wouldn't show that pic, the girls are thicker than he is (more manlier)


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 22, 2014)

Riding from Atlanta to Anniston Alabama tomorrow. 102 miles one way. It's supposed to be 96 degrees tomorrow. I haven't trained at all.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 22, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Riding from Atlanta to Anniston Alabama tomorrow. 102 miles one way. It's supposed to be 96 degrees tomorrow. I haven't trained at all.


Ummm... Sounds fun?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

This comes to mind...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2014)

So what's up with all these crazy outfits people are wearing for this bike race in Colorado this week? Is that just like the bicycle equivalent of the people that where the pig costumes at the Washington Redskins games?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2014)

For example.......


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2014)

You mad your girlfriends are hanging out without you?






Like what is with that girl's skirt?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think guys should have a gap in between their legs?


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2014)

His junk is pushed up from the chamois. I saw a lot of junk this week. Total spandex sausagefest.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2014)

Met:

Taylor Phinney

The entire Trek Factory Racing Team, including Jens

Tejay van Garderen

Had lots and lots of fun (until the part where my car broke down in I-70 right out of the Eisenhower/Johnson Tunnel). Kid wants to be a pro-biker now.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 25, 2014)

SWEET!

&lt;envy&gt; (...except I wouldn't know what to say if I met the elite riders: "Um, hey, uh, yeah dude, like, uh, you're a good rider, you know?")

And I like the KOM skirt! Or is that Queen of the Mountains?

RG: the crazy outfits is just attentionwhore stuff. _Whee, look at me, I'm dressed like a moron_.

RW: How'd it go? Need post-ride report!

I climbed the biggest road cliimb in GA over the weekend. Got the KOM when the two from my group that were about 1 min in front of me stopped at the overlook, not realizing that wasn't the top.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2014)

For one day, it was QOM, for the Queen stage. The other two days, KOM. (I did get a QOM once on Strava. I should have printed that off and laminated it.)


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> RW: How'd it go? Need post-ride report!


I'M ALIVE!!!!!!!!!

It really wasn't that bad. The stretch between Rockmart and Cedertown kinda sucks, but you probably already knew that. The Alabama section would have been nice if it weren't so freaking hot when we got there. Anywhere there was a chance to stop we were filling up our water bottles at that point. The trail in Alabama is narrower than Georgia and it seems a lot rougher. We had multiple water bottle ejections, doubling back to get them when you were making good headway was a little demoralizing. All in all it was fun though and everyone in our group made it without major incident.

We had fun in Anniston too where there was a biker convention going on (the kind of bikes with engines). We didn't exactly fit in with that crowd but the folks that we talked to at our hotel were all very nice and very impressed that we had ridden that far (without aid of a motor).


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

I spent some time at Fort McClellan in Anniston many moons ago. all I recall if you could see one end of the mall from the other end..

Also guess who else spent time training there? One guess, we took over his country, captured him, and then he was hung..

So the silver comet goes all the way to Anniston now?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So the silver comet goes all the way to Anniston now?


The Silver Comet goes to the Alabama/Georgia line. Once you cross into Alabama it is named the "Cheif Ladiga Trail" and it stops in north Anniston.

We did a paving project for Eastern Federal Lands on what was once Fort McClellan. Does the name Bains Gap Road ring a bell? We did the design for some culvert repairs and repaving. The fun part was that apparently this area was part of the artillery range? That's what they told us at least. They were clearing unexploded ordinance from the area. They had cleared the road and a certain distance either side (can't remember what the exact distance was) but they told us not to venture to far from the road while we were out there.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So the silver comet goes all the way to Anniston now?
> ...




I miss the days of dealing with UXO's...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

although I spent 6 months there it was in 1990 so my memory is not what it was..

there was an area offsite area from the main post used for artillery practice a long time ago, when I was there it was the MP school and the Chemical Weapons school.. I just remember it was a 30 minute bus ride and a good chance to sleep along the way there, the name was something "range" I think..

Fort McClellan was the chem school and Saddam Hussein also trained their when we were allies with Iraq during the Iraq / Iran war...

my kids boy scout troop did a weekend ride along the Chief Ladiga trail before we moved, I didn't make it but they had a blast..


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2014)

MP has his own school?

"Mudpuppy's School for Traveling, Home Renovations and Sparky Stuff"

Bike commuted today. Realizing that there has to be a 30 pound difference between my aluminum mountain bike and the steel cruiser I rode this morning. Oof.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 25, 2014)

csb said:


> "Mudpuppy's School for Traveling, Home Renovations and Sparky Stuff"




Don't forget souping up vacuums.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh old school EB antics!


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > "Mudpuppy's School for Traveling, Home Renovations and Sparky Stuff"
> ...




I assumed tuition was payable in quarters.

The kid and I biked down to the barbershop. On the way there and on the way back he would call out commentary, "Jens takes the break!" He, of course, got to be Jens. I got to be Frank Schleck, the less exciting of the Schleck brothers.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 26, 2014)

It's prounced "*FRANKUH SCHLEKKUH",* shouted in an excited voice.

Sorry, I was watching a bicycle program once while touring a foreign country and that was the only thing the announcer said that I could understand. He did it repeatedly and loudly, as though FRANKUH SCHLEKKUH was the most exciting bicycle rider he had ever seen. Now every time I see that name, I have to repeat it the same way.

*FRANKUH SCHLEKKUH*!!


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2014)

We try to say it Young Frankenstein style.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 27, 2014)

*FRankSCHlekkkuh!*

&lt; whinny-neigh &gt;


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.sj-r.com/article/20140901/NEWS/140909935

a bit of history this morning


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 16, 2014)

This looks awesome. Wilheld, you should go check it out for us:

http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Mega-Cavern-unveils-unique-attraction-274951981.html



> Louisville, Ky. (WHAS11) - In just four months, a major new attraction is due to open in Louisville. It's something its developers have not spoken about publicly until now.
> 
> For decades, it was just a hole in the ground, but over the last eight years it has developed into a popular attraction, including its Lights Under Louisville, rope course and zip lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

?????


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> This looks awesome. Wilheld, you should go check it out for us:
> 
> http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Mega-Cavern-unveils-unique-attraction-274951981.html
> 
> ...


Hm..hadn't heard of the bike trails. I know there is a lot of underground tunnels in that place, but I doubt there is enough room for long (20+ mile) trails. It is probably MTN bike or BMX trails (especially since the article talks about a room for jumps). I'm not terribly interested in that type of biking. The zip lines in that place are friggin' awesome though.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

Jens Voigt just beat the hour record!

http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/09/news/voigt-sets-new-hour-record-riding-51-115km_346464


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

I thought you guys would be way into this- he rode in a circle for an hour. That's like NASCAR, right?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

csb said:


> I thought you guys would be way into this- he rode in a circle for an hour. That's like NASCAR, right?




he was going 200 mph?


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)

sigh


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2014)

And he didn't cause a 22 bike pile-up, either.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

speaking of nascar- wth is up with the "bracket" I'm not sure if I like it


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> speaking of nascar- wth is up with the "bracket" I'm not sure if I like it




I kind of like it. Makes every race important, and the points leader can't dog off and just try to finish at the end.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of nascar- wth is up with the "bracket" I'm not sure if I like it
> ...




True- however I wonder how the "teammates" will impact it... not that drivers ever intentionally get in each other's way or wreck people on purpose, but what's going to be said if an Hendrick's car that falls out of the bracket takes out a Penske car that is still in the bracket and then Jimmy goes all the way or something... know what I mean?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2014)

What stopped them from doing that before?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> What stopped them from doing that before?




nothing but most stayed "in the chase" longer because a win could pull them more point so the chance of risking wrecking yourself wasn't appealing


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't interrupt our NASCAR discussions with your silly bikes. I don't care what thread this is.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

typical male biker pose (honey does my ass look like a womans ass yet?)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 19, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

See, nothing ever good comes from biking....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 22, 2014)

there was an accident outside my office window this morning... as usual the cyclist wasn't obeying the traffic laws and ran a red light and a car hit them and then the cyclist kept on going and the car was left to sit there to wait for the cops because there was actually damage to the car. I don't mind sharing the road, but crap like that pisses me off


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

I now get around with my kid mainly by bike. On busier streets, he goes up on the sidewalk. I started to wonder, "Is it 'when' and not 'if' I get hit?" I follow all the rules and have the mirrors and the lights and all that crap, but the average driver is texting/changing the radio/angry that I'm on the road on my bike. Make sure to start a scholarship for me when a guy in a lifted truck kills me. I'd like it to be for C average students or for people on their third try of the PE.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 22, 2014)

csb said:


> I now get around with my kid mainly by bike. On busier streets, he goes up on the sidewalk. I started to wonder, "Is it 'when' and not 'if' I get hit?" I follow all the rules and have the mirrors and the lights and all that crap, but the average driver is texting/changing the radio/angry that I'm on the road on my bike. Make sure to start a scholarship for me when a guy in a lifted truck kills me. I'd like it to be for C average students or for people on their third try of the PE.




There are bike lanes and limited parking on most of the roads with higher speed limits, and imo it really shouldn't be hard to share the road going under 30 mph but when they are riding down the center yellow or weaving around both lanes or zig zagging between the sidewalk and the road, it gets frustrating. Usually once I'm out of the college areas then I'm dealing with adult bike commuters and they are fine, I usually try to stay in the middle lane and leave an open lane between me and the bike lane


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

I joke and make fun of my riding friends but I do hope you all are careful. you have bigger nuts than me to be out on the road with cars cause I don't have that much faith in my fellow man!

A good friend of mine got hit in Jacksonville, she is okay but now has the prettiest teeth cause all hers got nocked out when a car hit her from behind and she went over the handlebars into the pavement.. car never stopped..


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

I will not hesitate to take the full lane if I am riding in an area with on-street parking and a lot of activity. I'm much more visible and less likely to get hit by a car door. I try my best to ride in a consistent manner so a driver can get around me, but there are times when I can't do that. For instance, broken glass is something I go around and usually at the last second. I'm okay swerving, because I check my mirrors like when I drive. To a car a block back, I look like I'm drunk. To me on my bike, I look like I don't have to fix a flat to get home.

I try to ride respectfully and smile, even when I have people yelling at me (which doesn't happen too often).

There was a fatality in Jackson Hole a couple weeks ago where a cyclist was next to a semi-truck. She reached back to her left for unknown reasons and lost control of her bike. She fell under the truck and was run over, eventually dying from her injuries. Freak accident and I feel badly for the driver. I suppose we all ride as safely as possible and hope for the best.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 22, 2014)

csb said:


> I will not hesitate to take the full lane if I am riding in an area with on-street parking and a lot of activity. I'm much more visible and less likely to get hit by a car door. I try my best to ride in a consistent manner so a driver can get around me, but there are times when I can't do that. For instance, broken glass is something I go around and usually at the last second. I'm okay swerving, because I check my mirrors like when I drive. To a car a block back, I look like I'm drunk. To me on my bike, I look like I don't have to fix a flat to get home.
> 
> I try to ride respectfully and smile, even when I have people yelling at me (which doesn't happen too often).


^ This.

Be big. Cars don't understand. Self-preservation first. Not impede the flow of traffic, second. Obey the law, third.


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2014)

hey - I bought some bike shorts so now I can post here too!


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the Brotherhood of the Pampered Taint


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 8, 2014)

Sunday was an official ass whoopin'... http://www.strava.com/activities/203878608

I've never suffered this much on a bike, but I'm proud that I didn't quit, even though I was within a mile of my house at the 70-mile mark.

Next Sunday is a 75-mile ride with my son for cancer research. I'll make it!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice! I have totally fallen off since my 110 mile ride around Steamboat in July. Work has been busy, and I've been lazy.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 13, 2014)

OK... this wasn't so bad: http://www.strava.com/activities/206670081

75 miles with my 15-year-old. The saddle sores *were* mostly healed from last weekend, but not as bad this time. My new saddle doesn't seem to be a good fit, as I've *never* had a problem with my old bike.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2014)

I was thinking about your ride this weekend...glad that it wasn't a disaster!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2014)

New challenge for you cyclists:


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

^ pics underwater GoPro or it didn't happen.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

Go pro cameras won't work at the depths most people scuba dive... But I've got a good scuba diving camera that I have had below hundred and 30 feet that you can borrow CSB


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Go pro cameras won't work at the depths most people scuba dive... But I've got a good scuba diving camera that I have had below hundred and 30 feet that you can borrow CSB












> _The HD HERO Original, HD HERO2, and HERO3 GoPro cameras come in a protective waterproof case that is capable of withstanding depths of up to 197 feet (60 meters)._




I've never been diving past 60m myself. And the pic above was taken at less than 100ft.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

I have never seen one ( go pro) on a dive boat.


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Go pro cameras won't work at the depths most people scuba dive... But I've got a good scuba diving camera that I have had below hundred and 30 feet that you can borrow CSB




Thanks, RG!

Now we need to have a eb.com vacation near a beach.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

Great Lakes! There's some good diving up here, or so I'm told.


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2014)

Then a can ride to that island you guys have where it's only bikes and golf carts or some craziness. And fudge?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2014)

csb said:


> Then a can ride to that island you guys have where it's only bikes and golf carts or some craziness. And fudge?


mackinaw island?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Then a can ride to that island you guys have where it's only bikes and golf carts or some craziness. And fudge?
> ...





Mackinac Island. Mackinaw City. No idea why there's a difference.


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2014)

So you can identify the tourists. Mack-in-ack.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2014)

CSB's dream bike:


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd fall over a lot due to lack of speed.

Also, what drunk engineer put a treadmill on wheels?!

Final note- first snow ride today.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2014)

So the hubby bought a used bike a few months ago and while we were at his shop (work) yesterday, he showed it off and I noted out loud that it had pedals you clip into and he says " yeah, that's why I haven't ridden it yet". So look... a few questions. Are those universal? I looked today to buy him shoes and some said mountain, some said road and some came with pedals of their own. Next, any recommendations on a reasonably priced pair for someone who would like to get more serious in the sport but has to work around a tight schedule so weeks might go by without a ride?

Also, what about those things that you prop up the bike so you can ride inside?

TIA (and I have 5 days left to order to get them by Christmas)


----------



## Dleg (Dec 14, 2014)

There are several different clip types. The most common (I think....) is SPD. I am assuming a mountain bike? If so, probably SPD. If a road bike, could be something else. You probably need to have someone look at the pedals and let you know.

I am not a fan of expensive bike shoes. I have always used the bottom of the line Shimano mountain bike shoes - usually $50 to $80, depending on if you can find last year's on sale. It seems like everything else is well over $100. You will also have to buy the SPD cleats, typically. That is another $20 or so. They screw into the bottom of the shoe.

He'll get used to them - just loosen up the action on the pedals so they are easy to get out of. Just a little twist, and you're out. The advantages outweigh the learning curve.

For ride inside - you're talking about working out? You'll have to talk to the bike experts in here. I have resisted the whole "spin class" fad. Back in the day, there were "rollers", but I don't know what they use, now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2014)

With a little work, I'm sure you guys can have the bike in tip-top shape in minimal time.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2014)

I will have to double check nonchalantly but I am pretty sure this is a road bike... he got it from another guy that does triathlons and made a point of showing me the upgraded seat and like 6 other things


----------



## Dleg (Dec 14, 2014)

If that's the case then you will probably need to have someone knowledgable look at it - post a picture of the pedals on this thread, and I bet someone will be able to identify the type and steer you toward the right type of shoes.

I can't even remember the type of pedals my road bike has. All I know is that they are different than many (most?) and I had to know exactly what they were when I went looking for shoes, and the cheapest I could find were well over $100 (and this was 14 years ago!!!!)


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Venzo-Shimano-Cycling-Bicycle-Pedals/dp/B006WRWAU8/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1418608435&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=clip+in+bike+shoes

This was what I was considering since I don't have details. Then he would for sure have pedals that fit the shoes,but I wasn't sure if he can just swap out pedals...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2014)

It doesn't matter what kind of bike it is...the pedals are the same. i prefer the mountain bike clipless pedals because the cleats in the shoes are made of metal (more durable, IMO). The road bike cleats are plastic and bigger. I'm sure they work fine, but I like the metal ones better.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't you just take off the sissy clip pedals and put on a normal set?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 14, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It doesn't matter what kind of bike it is...the pedals are the same. i prefer the mountain bike clipless pedals because the cleats in the shoes are made of metal (more durable, IMO). The road bike cleats are plastic and bigger. I'm sure they work fine, but I like the metal ones better.




I don't know exactly what wilheldp is saying, but it is not true that all pedals are the same and will fit all shoes. Some are very different - Look vs. SPD, and the weird round ones that I have (super lightweight but TOTALLY different than SPD). Check first before buying.

Swapping pedals is easy - just keep in mind, IIRC, that the left pedal is reverse-threaded (to keep it from unscrewing while you're riding!)


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 15, 2014)

For getting cleats and shoes the first time I would (and did) start out at a bike shop. There are different styles of cleats to match different styles of pedals, and the cleats also have to fit the shoes you buy. You also want to make sure the they are adjusted correctly for the specific rider so you don't end up with knee problems. The bike shop would also be able to help with adjusting fit to the handlebars and seat.

For training at home I have a trainer (dleg--similar to rollers but it attaches to the rear axle and holds the bike upright) but I don't really like it. It doesn't seem to offer enough resistance and I'm always spinning faster than I want.

As for clipless pedals being sissy--anyone can ride flat pedals, but it takes more courage and skill to be attached to bike.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

Bike shoes are difficult to fit, as well. I'd get him a gift certificate to the local bike shop. If you're set on buying them, post a picture of the pedals here and we can tell you which ones. Bike shoes run narrow a lot of times, so fit varies across shoes. Also, I'd like to counter what wilheldp said- you can purchase metal cleats for any shoe. In fact, I've rarely seen plastic cleats at all.

I have a set of rollers. Here's some discussion on rollers versus trainers: http://cyclingtips.com.au/2009/04/rollers-vs-trainer


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone, since the bike is kept at the shop rather than our house (more opportunity to ride there and more available storage) I don't have access to really look at it again but I tried to observe it the best I could and the closest thing on the internet I could find was these...

I think I will probably do a gift certificate for him since it seems the shoes would be a hit or miss and I would rather not get the wrong thing.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

Those are standard SPD pedals. He'll have no problem finding shoes. I ride in Keen bike sandals that fit those pedals. Feel the freeing breeze, my little friends.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Dleg said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter what kind of bike it is...the pedals are the same. i prefer the mountain bike clipless pedals because the cleats in the shoes are made of metal (more durable, IMO). The road bike cleats are plastic and bigger. I'm sure they work fine, but I like the metal ones better.
> ...




I was saying that the threads that attach to the cranks are the same (i.e., you could buy mountain bike pedals and put them on a road bike). I know that the cleats are different sizes, and I prefer the smaller, metal, mountain bike cleats.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Thanks everyone, since the bike is kept at the shop rather than our house (more opportunity to ride there and more available storage) I don't have access to really look at it again but I tried to observe it the best I could and the closest thing on the internet I could find was these...
> 
> I think I will probably do a gift certificate for him since it seems the shoes would be a hit or miss and I would rather not get the wrong thing.




Here's another idea: Buy him the shoes for Christmas and then you can match the cleats after. If it's a road bike, get road shoes. Fit is important, but he can always exchange them after he tries them on. This is a big advantage to using a Local Bike Shop (LBS) rather than the internet. They should also be happy to adjust the cleats which can make all the difference if there isn't enough float.

Or take a picture and we'll tell you what cleats to by.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2014)

ha ha this was on one of the "local" shops sites


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 16, 2014)

Bikes and beer... a perfect pairing!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 7, 2015)

Man, am I out of shape...I went for a ride at lunch today, and the headwind/crosswind sucked. I'm thinking about doing the Copper Triangle this season. The ride starts at the base of Copper Ski area, goes over Freemont Pass to Leadville, then over Tennessee Pass to Camp Hale (training grounds of the 10th Mountain Division), then into Minturn, then finally up and over Vail Pass to finish back in Copper. I have already summitted Vail Pass by bike, so I know what to expect there, but Freemont and Tennessee Passes will be firsts for me.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2015)

you probably need a newer aerodynamic outfit!


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2015)

FLBuff?


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2015)

That dude looks like a giant penis.

My mom has done Copper Triangle and she really liked it. You should have no problems!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

^ Glad I'm not the only one that thought that.... I was thinking "Wind Wedge"?

At least one can hide there face while riding inside that thing!!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2015)

He should be hiding his face, with or without stupid outfit, for trying to look cool leaning against a minivan.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm guessing he's hiding behind the minivan...


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 27, 2015)

:bump:

I bought a bike over the weekend. I actually haven't had one since high school.

Mini-Kevo and I took out our bikes and rode to the playground. This was the first time she was on her bike and she did great! She only fell off once.


----------



## csb (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice!

Now Supe needs to join the club.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

had an old friend form out of town in this weekend, single guy, my age, always like to rib me on being out of shape. we did a 25 mile trail ride through the foothills Saturday. was nice to be able to see the altitude kicking him in the ass and the fat guy smoking him on the return up hill trail


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2015)

csb said:


> Nice!
> 
> Now Supe needs to join the club.




I got CSB's feedback, but I think she would greenlight a broken unicycle if it meant me joining the EB.com cycling club.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=50132686&amp;ab=blocks_BikeEvent2015_A001_9731&amp;redirectfrmcatfam=true&amp;prevCatId=62793496&amp;prevcp=4413986.4417717

That is the bike I'm looking at - Diamondback Axis XE at 50% off. I am looking for something to tool around the neighborhood on, and maybe ride down the local greenway, maybe a bike path if I'm feeling frisky. I am not anticipating hitting any sweet jumps with it, and I guess I'll leave the pegs off this one. Would this do the trick? Adequate for a fat kid with midget legs? I'd be looking at the 18", and I'm 5'7" tall, all of which is upper body (envision Mr. Potato Head riding a bike). I know its from a big box store, but it's hard to ignore a 50% off price tag.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm looking to outfit my mountain bike with a seat for junior so he can ride along with LadyFox and I. I don't think I want to do the trailer thing. Any experience/recommendations?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 27, 2015)

Supe said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...




The problem in buying a bike from a big box store isn't the quality of the bike. I'm sure that bike is perfectly serviceable for your stated purpose. However, I wouldn't trust a bike assembled by the minimum wage high school kids typically employed by big box retailers. Your liable to have a wheel come flying off on your first ride. If you go that route, find a local bike shop and find out how much they charge to assemble a bike from an outside source. If you buy the one from Dick's, get it unassembled and pay the bike shop the assembly fee. Otherwise, find out how much the low end bikes at the bike shop cost. I'm sure they have one in the $400 to $500 price range.


----------



## csb (Apr 27, 2015)

Diamondback's a legit bike company, but I'd agree with wilheldp. I think the parts on this one are actual parts, not like the crap you'd buy from Wal-Mart. FWIW, you could buy this same bike from REI as well. The advantage to buying from a bike shop is they will make sure the bike is the right size. I bought my Cannondale for $374 last fall, so there are cheaper bikes available.

KF- We had this one http://www.topeak.com/products/child-carrier/tpk_babyseat In fact, it's still in my garage, just sitting. It's yours if you come pick it up.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

shit load of used trek bikes here if you want me to get you one and mail it to you..

https://denver.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=trek%20bike&amp;sort=rel

we bought 10 year old used trek bikes that while old, are still probably better than what they sell at the "big stores"


----------



## csb (Apr 27, 2015)

I will say this- the best bike for you is the bike you ride, so if the DB is the one that gets you out the door, buy it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought in the bike thread you would have to support some local bike shop to pay out the nose for bicycle products?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2015)

csb said:


> KF- We had this one http://www.topeak.com/products/child-carrier/tpk_babyseat In fact, it's still in my garage, just sitting. It's yours if you come pick it up.


Road trip! I'll bring the PBR.... :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll dust it off!


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




The Dicks here has a separate assembly area and the guy working there looked to be a bit older. I believe he's the guy that does the assembly and also does the extended warranty work that the store provides. Maybe I will interrogate him and see what he knows. I can always do a once-over on the bike myself, or take it to a local place. There is a large Trek store just down the road, may see what, if anything, they have used in there.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2015)

OK, so local Trek place has nothing in my price point new or used.

My one concern over the DB @ Dicks is that it only comes in an 18" frame and up. Poking around the interwebs, given my amputee-length legs and preference to sit upright, it sounds as though a 16-17" frame may be better suited. I will have to head over there some night this week to see if I feel comfortable on it.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 28, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> I bought a bike over the weekend. I actually haven't had one since high school.
> 
> Mini-Kevo and I took out our bikes and rode to the playground. This was the first time she was on her bike and she did great! She only fell off once.


:appl:



Road Guy said:


> had an old friend form out of town in this weekend, single guy, my age, always like to rib me on being out of shape. we did a 25 mile trail ride through the foothills Saturday. was nice to be able to see the altitude kicking him in the ass and the fat guy smoking him on the return up hill trail


:appl: :appl:



csb said:


> Diamondback's a legit bike company, but I'd agree with wilheldp. I think the parts on this one are actual parts, not like the crap you'd buy from Wal-Mart. FWIW, you could buy this same bike from REI as well. The advantage to buying from a bike shop is they will make sure the bike is the right size. I bought my Cannondale for $374 last fall, so there are cheaper bikes available.


^^^this



Road Guy said:


> shit load of used trek bikes here if you want me to get you one and mail it to you..
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=trek%20bike&amp;sort=rel
> 
> we bought 10 year old used trek bikes that while old, are still probably better than what they sell at the "big stores"


^^^ or this.

There was a whole bunch of other stuff I was going to say, but that about covers it. Go for the used local Trek or C'dale. Be patient, cause somewhere there's some dude jonesing for a newer, bigger, badder twenty-niner if he can just sell last year's TrekGiantDale.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2015)

I did check REI, no sales going on there right now, so their cheapest stuff is in the $500 mark. I know there are deals to be had on Craigslist, but my concern is both a) I don't like buying a bike without at least straddling the thing, and b) I just don't have the friggin' time to start chasing/testing online leads. I did peruse the local Craigslist, found one or two that were worth looking at (both Specialized), but neither were nearby, and I wasn't familiar with them enough to validate their age/condition.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2015)

I feel the same way about Craigslist... It sucks there isn't something in between these trek stores full of overpriced bikes and sports authority...

It took me months to get our bikes (5). And most of that was dealing with bums from Boulder.... Ugh what time were we supposed to meet again dude?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 28, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I feel the same way about Craigslist... It sucks there isn't something in between these trek stores full of overpriced bikes and sports authority...


Take a look at Giant.


----------



## csb (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a Diamondback Sorrento rigid frame from 1992 or so. I might be able to swing you a deal if you pay shipping.*

*I could probably just send you the bike for free. It's really my dad's bike, but I've had it for about 17 years now. If he says go, it might be yours.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2015)

How tall is your dad?

MP: Giant has been on my watch list, as has Specialized, Trek, Raleigh, Cannondale, and Klein.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 29, 2015)

Giant tends to be a bit cheaper than Specialized and Trek. I have a couple Giant bikes and have not had any major issues. I test-rode a bunch of brands before I bought my road bike and the Giant seemed as nice as the others but cost 20% less.


----------



## csb (Apr 29, 2015)

Supe said:


> How tall is your dad?
> 
> MP: Giant has been on my watch list, as has Specialized, Trek, Raleigh, Cannondale, and Klein.




5'8". I'm 5'6" with legs that don't touch the ground most places (I'm all torso, freakishly so) and it fits me.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2015)

Right now I'm waiting to hear back on two Kleins. One is a '98 Pulse Race that is reasonably priced, medium frame, and the other is an '01 Adept Comp with a full suspension that is a bit more but also very reasonably priced, but there is not much information about it other than that it was "regularly serviced."


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2015)

csb said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > How tall is your dad?
> ...




Somehow I pictured you much taller. I'm 5'7" and very much the same build (I push the limits of a 29" inseam), so that sounds like it would work. Let me see what pans out on these two local bikes first, and if it falls through, we'll see if we can work something out (I won't take it for free.)


----------



## csb (Apr 29, 2015)

My husband is also regularly serviced

I'm hoping one of them works out for you. Make sure to get a helmet!


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2015)

csb said:


> My husband is also regularly serviced
> 
> I'm hoping one of them works out for you. Make sure to get a helmet!




But only if the X-Files isn't on, right?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought the a Giant Cypress DX.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/cypress.dx/18740/76148/

It is quite light and a very nice bike. I'd recommend it.

I actually bought it at a Mom &amp; Pop bike shop. I was very unsure of the size of bike I really needed so they had me ride a few bikes there. For the Giant that I bought, I got a medium frame. (Then again, I'm 5'-11" and 160-165 lbs.)


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 29, 2015)

Supe, I'm 5'9" and wear between 29" and 30" inseam. The Giant small frames are fine for me. On the hybrid (17") I did have to move the seat forward quite a bit. The road bike small frame at 18" fit me a bit better.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm pretty convinced that an 18" is going to be too much for me, a 17" is probably close to ideal, and a 16" is a tossup. I tend to prefer my bikes on the small side, but don't know if a 16" is really pushing it.


----------



## csb (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2015)

That looks right about perfect. But please take the basket off the front - I don't want it to look gay.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 29, 2015)

First ride of the season yesterday and second ride this evening. My butt definitely is not used to this.


----------



## P-E (Apr 29, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> First ride of the season yesterday and second ride this evening. My butt definitely is not used to this.


Is this why?
View attachment 7282


----------



## csb (Apr 30, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> First ride of the season yesterday and second ride this evening. My butt definitely is not used to this.




See, Supe? Prepare Your Taint.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2015)

Nah, I'll be plenty comfy. Trying to choose between these two seats:


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2015)

I did get a response on the Klein Pulse. Still for sale, mix of Shimano and Bontrager components (which means they should be stock still), Rock Shox on the front. He said good condition, some scratches, no rust, and is going to take and send some more pictures.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 30, 2015)

I have been too busy with family/work stuff to get many rides in. I think I'm going to bag it on the Copper Triangle. I'll just ride for myself this year, not to train for some big ride.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2015)

Supe said:


> That looks right about perfect. But please take the basket off the front - I don't want it to look gay.


you mean you can't fit one of the girls in the basket for a ride. just wear a rain poncho for the doggy slobber shower


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2015)

Might be a bit tight for a dog that's 65 lbs of pure muscle.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hmm....all this bike talk has got me thinking about upgrading now. I'm still rocking my old mountain bike from high school. Pictured below but without the thing on the front wheel and the garbage in back.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 30, 2015)

Time to upgrade KF!


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

So here's the chainset off the Klein that is for sale locally.

As you can see, teeth are pretty much toast, and riveted on which means it would need a new crankset. He was asking $250 originally - worth even making an offer at this point?


----------



## csb (May 4, 2015)

Can it still shift? That seems like an important question. If not, here's a $30 set to get you back up and running: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/shimano-acera-m361-triple-chainset-square-taper/rp-prod106885

The big important part of a bike is the frame. Is the frame in good shape? Are the wheels in good shape? I would have him knock off $50 at least. I'll be interested about what he says about shifting.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

Frame and wheels looked to be in good shape. I am going to inquire about shifting. From the looks of where one of the frame scratches are (paint), it looks as though it has lost a chain a time or two.

CSB - can you PM me an e-mail address? I can forward you the additional pics provided.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2015)

Supe said:


> CSB - can you PM me an e-mail address? I can forward you the additional pics provided.


[email protected]

Oh wait....that might not be the correct one....


----------



## csb (May 4, 2015)

That's my spam one I give to people.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

D*ck pics are en-route.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2015)

Supe said:


> D*ck pics are en-route.




It doesn't look anymore bent than usual. It should be functional.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2015)

The closeup on the chainset looks pretty normal for a bike of it's age. I'm guessing the chain actually shifts well. The teeth can sometimes look bent in pictures, but it's maybe the angle. There is some chain slap kind of marks, but that could be from the chain dropping for other reasons. You've really got to be trying to wear out a chainset, especially on a nice bike. (Here's where someone interjects, but really good maintenance will keep those things going forever.)

I'm wondering how much service on Rock Shox that old goes for, just out of curiosity.

I think I stand by my original $200. I think the guy should take that and be happy and not haggle. If he haggles, I'd walk away. Bikes that are that old have the potential for needing a tuneup that can run you $100 pretty easily.


----------



## Wolverine (May 4, 2015)

Debbie Downer Alert!

I ride on this road and, while I don't think I knew this guy personally, we all ride in the same circles and I know guys who knew this guy - Jason Young.

Happens all the time where some f*tard can't wait 30 seconds and enjoy the day for a moment instead of doing something stupid and killing a decent guy.

The group that went out for the memorial ride is one that I sometimes ride with.

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/truck-driver-ticketed-in-fatal-milton-collision-wi/nk8WG/



> The driver of a pickup truck that police say struck and killed a bicycle rider in Milton last week has been charged with reckless driving and homicide by vehicle.
> 
> John Blankenship, 46, of Jasper, was charged in the death of Jason Young, 45, of Canton, *police said Monday afternoon*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

csb said:


> The closeup on the chainset looks pretty normal for a bike of it's age. I'm guessing the chain actually shifts well. The teeth can sometimes look bent in pictures, but it's maybe the angle. There is some chain slap kind of marks, but that could be from the chain dropping for other reasons. You've really got to be trying to wear out a chainset, especially on a nice bike. (Here's where someone interjects, but really good maintenance will keep those things going forever.)
> 
> I'm wondering how much service on Rock Shox that old goes for, just out of curiosity.
> 
> I think I stand by my original $200. I think the guy should take that and be happy and not haggle. If he haggles, I'd walk away. Bikes that are that old have the potential for needing a tuneup that can run you $100 pretty easily.




Unless the thing ran like a top out of the box, I anticipated having to have it serviced by a local place. They charge $75 for a full diassemble, clean/lube, true the wheels.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 4, 2015)

Wolverine said:


> Debbie Downer Alert!
> 
> I ride on this road and, while I don't think I knew this guy personally, we all ride in the same circles and I know guys who knew this guy - Jason Young.
> 
> ...


That sucks, Wolvie.


----------



## Wolverine (May 6, 2015)

He's a handsome fellow though:






Part of me wants to have some sympathy because we've all made stupid mistakes.

Another part of me wants to see this guy in an orange jumpsuit for a long, long time.


----------



## Wolverine (May 6, 2015)

Follow up: I did a Google fly-by of the intersection described in the article. I know that road well and have suffered on it many a time!

Where the police report says the box truck was turning right, there is a deceleration lane to turn into the neighborhood and visibilty is pretty good.

...unless you're a f'idiot trying to pass in anger and don't look up to see if there's anything in the other lane coming at you. I'm now leaning much more strongly towards orange jumpsuit.


----------



## csb (May 7, 2015)

I vote orange jumpsuit. He's all ready to party in the back.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2015)

No response back yet from the Klein guy. Think he may have lost interest in answering questions.


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2015)

Super might havery a bike by Christmas at the rate he's going...


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2015)

Supe not super, lol


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2015)

Supe- REI has all their bikes 15-20% off right now?they have some nice looking diamond backs and others but the lowest price I saw was $499-

I had to buy one of those roof rack things for our trip to yellowstone next month (&amp; I need to use it as a new ski rack next season) but I am thinking I am going to squirrel some money away for a set of mtn bikes for the wife and I.

What sucks is they don't count the discounted ones toward your dividend, but at least you know REI will stand by there stuff..

You won't ever catch me on the road with cars but I did about 25 miles through some of boulders trails yesterday and it was pretty fucking awesome...don't ever want to live in boulder county but they have a pretty incredible trail network, nice to be only a few short miles from their stuff though... Take that f'n hippies!


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Supe- REI has all their bikes 15-20% off right now?they have some nice looking diamond backs and others but the lowest price I saw was $499-
> 
> I had to buy one of those roof rack things for our trip to yellowstone next month (&amp; I need to use it as a new ski rack next season) but I am thinking I am going to squirrel some money away for a set of mtn bikes for the wife and I.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll take a look. They seemed super high priced when I took a look last time.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2015)

so if any of you recall my 25 year old bike in this thread somewhere..

I was feeling Froggy yesterday so I went and did this 7.5 mile Walker Ranch Loop (big fucking mistake)- I figured 7.5 miles? piece of cake, guess I should have taken note of the trail being marked "difficult"

http://www.bouldercounty.org/doc/parks/walkertrailgraph.pdf

Didn't walk too much but did stop to breathe, even living here at high altitude, hard work at 6500 FT (anything uphill) takes a toll on you..

I had to LOL I was the only person NOT on a $3000 mountain bike

Fun but I wont attempt again until I get a newer bike &amp; this was the only time in my life I was glad to be wearing a MFN bike helmet


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 18, 2015)

I did that loop when I was in College at CU. Walker Ranch is no joke!


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2015)

I see where it could be totally addictive...


----------



## csb (May 19, 2015)

When we race, we race at about 8000 feet. Oxygen is a nice thing you don't appreciate nearly enough.


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2015)

Finding something locally has been really frustrating. Any good leads they either stop/never respond, and everyone else wants $150-$200 over what the bike is worth.


----------



## csb (May 26, 2015)

I really don't think there's anything wrong with a starter bike.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=50132686&amp;cp=4406646.4413993.32195696.32923736.13127596

Buy it. If you buy it and realize it's not what you wanted, look at it like you rented it for six months. I had a bike I bought, rode for awhile, then traded in. It wasn't exactly what I wanted, but it was enough to let me know I wanted to try a recumbent.

I've got the feeling the used market is a crapshoot where you are and that trying out a new bike might be what you need. So what if it's a BSO (which I don't think it will be).

The flipside to that is a bike at a bike shop has a price that includes professional assembly and typically they will make sure you're semi-fitted to the bike and will also throw in a tune up after you've ridden it for a month because cables stretch out. Is this place near you?

http://www.ultimatebicycle.com/product/trek-marlin-6-209651-1.htm

That bike seems like it would be a lot of fun. Plus if you go to the "About Us" everyone who works there has a fantastic beard. I also like the vibe about their shop.

Or fly out here and I'll take you to my favorite bike shop. It's probably cheaper to go to one near you, though.


----------



## csb (May 26, 2015)

Also, they sell Surly bikes, which are really neat bikes. Sturdy as hell.


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2015)

We have some friends who just got back from riding in MOAB and they said they had a diamond back they got from

dicks... So maybe the original idea was a good one...


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2015)

It looks like Dicks may have some of the smaller frame bikes back in stock. I will try to get there and check it out. Otherwise, I am not too far from the other place. I may stop by one night this week. They don't say if they sell any used stuff or not.


----------



## csb (May 26, 2015)

You might just stop in and tell them what your budget is like and see what they can point you towards. My LBS has bikes from $300-$3000. Good bike shops will take care of every biker, not just carbon fiber bikers.


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2015)

Just as a point of reference on the DB Axis XE vs. their top of the line Pro Comp ($1800 MSRP), the Pro Comp has better tires, derailleurs, cogset, brakes, and front fork/shock. The two share the same frame, wheels, grips/handlebars, and hubs. In all honesty, that's more similarities than even I would have given credit for. As hard as I will never push this bike, probably the only real difference that someone like me would notice would be the front shock, which is some fancy-valved Fox on the front vs. the Suntour on the XE.


----------



## csb (May 26, 2015)

I have Suntour on my daily rider. I can hop over most things.


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2015)

did your REI not have any? the one here in North Denver had several "decent looking" bikes in the $800 to $1800 range. (they were mountain type bikes)


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> did your REI not have any? the one here in North Denver had several "decent looking" bikes in the $800 to $1800 range. (they were mountain type bikes)




That's about twice what I wanted to spend. I checked out the one near our mall. Everything on the floor had a $1000 price tag and up. They are supposed to carry some Diamondback, Ghost, and Cannondales with a smaller price tag, but didn't have any there, and those were still in the $600-up range. Cheapest ones they had on the floor was a $1000 Cannondale 29er and it's Diamondback 29er equivalent.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 27, 2015)

Have you looked at the Giant Sedona or Sedona DX? They sound similar to what you're looking for and in a lower price range without being total crap. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/series/sedona/18751/


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Have you looked at the Giant Sedona or Sedona DX? They sound similar to what you're looking for and in a lower price range without being total crap. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/series/sedona/18751/




I had, actually. I felt the on-sale Diamondback was the better bike at that price point, and the Giant's smallest frame was (surprisingly) an 18", which would be on the big side for me.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 27, 2015)

Supe said:


> 18", which would be on the big side for me.






Calling CSB!


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2015)

So I ended up pulling the trigger on the 16" (small) frame Diamondback Axis last night, after a frustrating go-around with the idiots at Dick's. I winced while paying since their manager said their 90 day return policy is ONLY if you don't ride it, which was contrary to what the dweeb with the headset told me 2 minutes prior.

I tried the 18" frame out, and that was an immediate no-go. Even with flat tires and up on my tip-toes, I could not straddle the frame without having my plums split in twain.

With the 16", I have about 3/4"-1" of clearance or so. I was a bit concerned that the frame was too small once I got it home. As I sat on it, I felt a bit squished relative to my knee/leg placement, and it seemed as though toe clipping would be a bit of an issue. Hopped online and found a nifty page on basic adjustments as to what your position/feel should be. Moving the seat up and back made a world of difference. Needs to be moved back even more, but no longer feels as though it will be too small. If the final seat adjustment doesn't do it, I'll take the damned thing back. I just started off way too low - I suppose being programmed to ride BMX as a kid where you never sat on the seat unless you were coasting down the street, so you just put it as low as it could be. The bike is probably a BIT on the short side front to rear, but with my build, the only other option would be finding a bike with a short frame and a longer, more radically raked (lower in the rear) top tube. However, I've still got some forward lean on this bike, and if I had to, could always push the handlebars out some.

My one big disappointment with the bike is the worlds SHITTIEST plastic pedals. Any recommendations for a low profile, grippy pair of no-clip pedals that won't break the bank?

Oh yeah - I never gave much thought about it, but never thought the front shocks on these things would be so damned soft. Being a fatass doesn't help. I suspect I will ride it with a fair bit of preload until parts go flying, and then upgrade to a "real" front shock somewhere down the road.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 28, 2015)

When I had a MTB, I locked out the front shock. It still gave enough cushion for really hard bumps, but I also didn't like the squishyness of the front shock. Shocks are really only for trail riding where it is necessary...if you are on the road, it saps power since part of every pedal stroke goes a little into compressing the shock instead of forward movement.

Do you want just flat pedals, or "clipless" pedals? The latter is a completely different beast that requires different shoes. I'm sure just about any normal, flat pedal constructed of steel or aluminum will be fine and fairly cheap (&lt;$10). Clipless pedals, which I do recommend, will be substantially more expensive, especially when you take the shoes into account.


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2015)

Wrong terminology - no fancy shoes.

I need to check, but I don't believe the low end Suntour shocks lock out.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 28, 2015)

Looks like there is a little blue lever on the top surface of one of the forks. If you turn that lever, it should lock out the shocks.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > 18", which would be on the big side for me.
> ...




DAMMIT! Why do you guys always say these things when I'm out?!

I'm so happy your bought a bike! You should be able to at least adjust the amount of play on the shocks. Plus, now I want to know, how tall are you? Are you taller than EG?


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Looks like there is a little blue lever on the top surface of one of the forks. If you turn that lever, it should lock out the shocks.




Those are on the next two "upgrades" in the SR series. Mine has a preload adjustment only.



csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Preload adjustment is there, but doesn't do much it appears. If I were less than 200 lbs, maybe.

I am a towering 5'7", but my inseam is only about 29" or so.


----------



## engineergurl (May 28, 2015)

csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




I have met 4 people who I am taller than, thank you very much.

So, my husband FINALLY bought the shoes I gave him money for as a Christmas present about two weeks ago and nope, couldn't clip in. The shoes came with pedals so we decided to swap them out so he could at least ride while I research and order different little things (same basic shape and screw configuration but the cleat was more rounded or something). Could you believe that we didn't have the right allen wrench? Right now he has the heavier cheaper pedals on the bike-but those work with the shoes he picked out on it.


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2015)

SUPE- your Dicks story reminds me of a story from a long time ago..

Back when I only had one kid, the wife and I bought a pair of bikes from Sports Authority (maybe $150 each) we used to put our little kid on the back of the bike in one of those carriers attached to the bike seat and go ride the silver comet trail (old RR line converted to a trail)..

First time out the wife had the kid on her bike and next to the trail were some little “off road adventures” trails (dirt mounts maybe 4 feet tall) – so being an adventurous lad I hit the dirt mound and when I peddled a little harder going “up hill” the entire (thing that holds the pedal to the thing that makes the chain go around) sheared off..LOL

Took the bike back to Sports Authority where they replaced / repaired the broken parts and then the guy said “ these look like mountain bikes but keep them on the pavement”


----------



## Supe (May 30, 2015)

Well, 25 FEET into my first ride the bike failed to shift. Noticed that the front derailleur cable was loose both at the shift lever, and not seated properly at the derailleur itself. Took it back to Dick's, kid threw it up said it should be a quick fix, then said nope, whole thing did not appear to be installed properly and would need to come off. Then asked if I had bought the warranty (I did not). Said I bought it two days ago, and he said "I'll note that on here and they shouldn't charge you for it." Told him that was a good thing, because they were out of their f*cking minds if they thought I was paying extra for a bike they couldn't figure out how to put together.

No idea when I'll have it back. I think its an omen that I don't belong on a piece of exercise equipment.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 30, 2015)

Don't mean to say I told you so, but I told you so.


----------



## Supe (May 30, 2015)

I'm going to set Dick's on fire when I leave the place next time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 30, 2015)

If they try to charge you, and yelling at them doesn't work, don't give them the money to fix it. Take it to the local bike shop and pay them to fix the problem and check for others. You didn't even get far enough to check whether the brakes work properly or that the tires are properly attached to the bike.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2015)

Supe said:


> I'm going to set Dick's on fire when I leave the place next time.


----------



## Supe (May 30, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If they try to charge you, and yelling at them doesn't work, don't give them the money to fix it. Take it to the local bike shop and pay them to fix the problem and check for others. You didn't even get far enough to check whether the brakes work properly or that the tires are properly attached to the bike.




I'm not giving them any money, and may end up taking it to a bike shop, even if they DO fix it.


----------



## P-E (May 30, 2015)

Supe said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > If they try to charge you, and yelling at them doesn't work, don't give them the money to fix it. Take it to the local bike shop and pay them to fix the problem and check for others. You didn't even get far enough to check whether the brakes work properly or that the tires are properly attached to the bike.
> ...


That sucks. Yeah, burn the place.


----------



## Road Guy (May 30, 2015)

F'n dicks


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2015)

And in all seriousness hope you can get it out together so you can go ride!


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2015)

No kidding. This was like the Titanic sinking before it was even out of the port.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 1, 2015)

I remember when Dicks was a little Mom and Pop sports store.


----------



## P-E (Jun 1, 2015)

I prefer the smaller local shops over Dicks and REI. The bigger the zoo, the more monkeys working there.

Got a new bike end of last season. Only rode it a few times. When does it need its first tune up?


----------



## csb (Jun 1, 2015)

Dang! I'm really sorry to hear this.

FWIW, I bought my bike from my local bike shop, which I love. When I went in to pick it up, they had added a bike rack for free. I hopped on and rode off and got about a block when I noticed I couldn't really backpedal. It was super weird. I made it home, but things still weren't quite right. Brought it back down and it turns out one of the bolts from the rack was sticking out just enough to snag the chain in certain slack conditions. They apologized and fixed it really quickly.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that expensive bike shops screw things up too (don't even get me started on the other bike shop in town that assembled my bike wrong and then charged me for the replacement part). As long as you aren't in jail for burning down Dick's, you'll get a ride in.

Also, if your Dick's is on fire, you might want to consult a doctor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> I prefer the smaller local shops over Dicks and REI. The bigger the zoo, the more monkeys working there.
> 
> Got a new bike end of last season. Only rode it a few times. When does it need its first tune up?


P-E, my understanding is that the cables will stretch a bit more with a new bike and will need to be tuned sooner.

Edit:

But, if it's shifting fine, you might not have to worry about it. If you're planning a big trip, you should have it tuned anyway.

Edit 2:

Or, tune it yourself: http://www.amazon.com/Zinn-Art-Mountain-Bike-Maintenance/dp/1934030597/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1433167535&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=the+art+of+bicycle+maintenance

http://www.amazon.com/Zinn-Art-Road-Bike-Maintenance/dp/1934030988/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1433167535&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=the+art+of+bicycle+maintenance


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2015)

csb said:


> Dang! I'm really sorry to hear this.
> 
> FWIW, I bought my bike from my local bike shop, which I love. When I went in to pick it up, they had added a bike rack for free. I hopped on and rode off and got about a block when I noticed I couldn't really backpedal. It was super weird. I made it home, but things still weren't quite right. Brought it back down and it turns out one of the bolts from the rack was sticking out just enough to snag the chain in certain slack conditions. They apologized and fixed it really quickly.
> 
> ...






Dr. Love?


----------



## csb (Jun 1, 2015)

Dr. Glove


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

just signed up for bike to work day!

don't know if I really plan on biking to work but I will do just about anything for a free t-shirt


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 2, 2015)

I just bought a 2-bike bike carrier from HF for $40 - 20% = $32! I hope it works out ok. $32 is scary cheap. I assembled it and put it on my car and hooked in my bike. Seems ok. But I have not driven anywhere yet. I couldn't tell the difference between Item # 98109 and Item # 60623 but went with the 98109 for no other reason than it had black bolts, not silver.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2015)

Just called Dick's back after harassing them earlier today. Bike is ready. Had to replace the cable and remove/replace/readjust the front deraileur, but he cycled through the gears on the stand and said its working. Going to pick it up tonight.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 4, 2015)

Ride it around the parking lot before you leave the store, to ensure that they fixed it correctly.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> Ride it around the parking lot before you leave the store, to ensure that they fixed it correctly.


I agree. The gears may shift differently under load vs. on the stand.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ride it around the parking lot before you leave the store, to ensure that they fixed it correctly.
> ...


I'm not sure Supe would appreciate you calling him that.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2015)

Haven't had a chance to ride it yet. If it craps out again under load, they'll be repairing it, along with the glass store front, since that's how they'll be receiving it.


----------



## P-E (Jun 14, 2015)

Got out on my road bike for the first time this year yesterday and again today. Short rides but my arse is killing me. I should have stopped for a beer along the way.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2015)

Need to order a bike helmet this week. Need to ride at night around the neighborhood (only time its cool enough), but refuse to do so without a helmet. Just can't trust the cars around here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Helmet? :huh:

Weren't you a kid of the 80's? We always did crazy things with our BMX bikes and I never remember seeing any helmets. LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2015)

My coworker's son (in his 20s) fell off his bike, hit his head and died from the brain trauma.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> My coworker's son (in his 20s) fell off his bike, hit his head and died from the brain trauma.


Well...........uh.......that's an extreme case. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Helmet? :huh:
> 
> Weren't you a kid of the 80's? We always did crazy things with our BMX bikes and I never remember seeing any helmets. LOL




I know. I was one of those kids! However, I am considerably fatter and less coordinated in my late 20's.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2015)

^ and now we all have obligations and responsibilities so we can't go around getting carelessly injured like the good 'ole days. ldman:


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and now we all have obligations and responsibilities so we can't go around getting carelessly injured like the good 'ole days. ldman:




No kidding. It's amazing I never suffered any bones as a kid except a broken nose (baseball to the face), and some cracked ribs. I remember doing a bike jump off the biggest mound of dirt imaginable when they were doing construction at the YMCA down the street. Bent both pedals, twisted the front fork like a pretzel, and cracked the head tube weld on my Haro FST. I looked like I had been hit by a bus, but was otherwise fine. Ah, those were the days...


----------



## csb (Jun 15, 2015)

WEAR A F-ING HELMET!

Just got back from a weeklong bike trip. 400+ miles (the route was 412, but I haven't downloaded GPS data yet and historically I rode further than their maps) and it was a good time.

When are we hitting RAGBRAI? VTE was going to be our sag support, so someone else will need to come and tell filthy jokes and scout out beer.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2015)

csb said:


> WEAR A F-ING HELMET!


LOL, I still have yet to wear a helmet for mountain biking. 

Though I always wear one on the "big" bike.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2015)

If your head hits a tree doing 20+ mph it doesn't care if it's on a motorcycle or a bicycle, it's going to get broken without a helmet.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> If your head hits a tree doing 20+ mph it doesn't care if it's on a motorcycle or a bicycle, it's going to get broken without a helmet.




KF just stands at the trail head drinking water so he doesn't have to worry about hitting a tree...


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > WEAR A F-ING HELMET!
> ...




You've spent how much on education?

Hell, the helmet keeps the tree branches from scalping me, never mind during wrecks. Why on earth would you not wear a helmet mountain biking? You practice more safety with your internet than you do your body? :blink:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Let's be real, in the past 2 years or so, I've probably only rode my bike 5 or 6 times. On paved trails no less. There are no "mountains" in WI. 



mudpuppy said:


> If your head hits a tree doing 20+ mph it doesn't care if it's on a motorcycle or a bicycle, it's going to get broken without a helmet.


Only if you suck at it! BOOM!  j/k....



csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Fixt. And ok ok, point taken. You're starting to sound like LadyFox. Now go buy a printer.


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm just saying Vegas will be a lot less fun if we have to push your wheelchair around and strain your bloody marys.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

or pay insurance, have a valid registration, operator permit, follow regulatory signs and traffic control devices, etc...


----------



## csb (Jun 22, 2015)

I do two of those things.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 22, 2015)

That reminds me, I do need to go get my bicycle registration. Couldn't find any info about it on the city's website, but it is required.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

My parents actually got ticketed for riding their bike at night without a light in Tampa Florida, on a trail..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 22, 2015)

You can get a speeding ticket at Wash Park in Denver on your bike.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

I will have to go there when I am having a bad day and hope to see some fines to rekindle my spirit!


----------



## cement (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll be riding my bike to work on Wednesday, might exceed the speed limit on the way there. not so much on the way home.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/988861


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2015)

LOL, anything for a T-shirt


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2015)

I've never seen the CDOT logo.






looks an awful lot like


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll have to post a picture of the way they decorate our pickup trucks now.

And no T-shirt for me, did you get that at work RG?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, if you signed up for a bike to work the company bought the T-shirt for you. I was going to legitimately bike to the bus station and take the bus in today, but then I got sent to Fort Collins for work this morning so 60 miles is kind of tough on the bike.


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2015)

cement said:


> I'll have to post a picture of the way they decorate our pickup trucks now.
> 
> And no T-shirt for me, did you get that at work RG?




We just recently went away from they yellow trucks and instead have bucking horse logos on the sides.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Yes, if you signed up for a bike to work the company bought the T-shirt for you. I was going to legitimately bike to the bus station and take the bus in today, but then I got sent to Fort Collins for work this morning so 60 miles is kind of tough on the bike.


Wuss.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

You can say that to my face on the 13th when we will be staying in Glenwood Springs


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2015)

He's going to fight you topless in the hot springs! Take pictures.


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2015)

bicycle jousting!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> You can say that to my face on the 13th when we will be staying in Glenwood Springs


I'd rather take you out for lunch at the Glenwood Brew Pub! Is the whole fam-damily coming out with you?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

Were going to moab that weekend and are planning to be in your area that monday. Dont know if we will make it there by lunch but we will see...

Wife wants to go to hanging lake and i want to see doc holidays tombstone thing...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

Were going to moab that weekend and are planning to be in your area that monday. Dont know if we will make it there by lunch but we will see...

Wife wants to go to hanging lake and i want to see doc holidays tombstone thing...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 25, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Were going to moab that weekend and are planning to be in your area that monday. Dont know if we will make it there by lunch but we will see...
> 
> Wife wants to go to hanging lake and i want to see doc holidays tombstone thing...





Road Guy said:


> Were going to moab that weekend and are planning to be in your area that monday. Dont know if we will make it there by lunch but we will see...
> 
> Wife wants to go to hanging lake and i want to see doc holidays tombstone thing...


That was worth repeating


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

My bad


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 25, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> My bad




I do it ALL the time


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Fail on my part


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Were going to moab that weekend and are planning to be in your area that monday. Dont know if we will make it there by lunch but we will see...
> 
> Wife wants to go to hanging lake and i want to see *doc holidays* tombstone thing...


Here you go...


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2015)

Free microbrews and brats tonight, courtesy of Bike to Work week.


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2015)

so I need a granny gear if I'm going to make it up some of the hills near my house. I have an old Schwinn steel frame road bike and they quoted several hundred $ at the LBS to achieve this.

I'm thinking of getting a hybrid with 27 speeds for the hills and I can also take it off road on fire roads and such, the wife says they weigh too much and we are going to be doing mostly road riding. I like the price and versatility. What do you think?

This the "Ask csb" thread, right?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 2, 2015)

(strapping on my fake boobs and wig)

I bought a hybrid (27-speed, disc brakes, front suspension) when I first started riding because, like you, I liked the versatility and the price ($600). It's great for riding around town because the streets around here are in awful shape. It's ok for long-distance riding (longest ride I've done on it is 35 miles), but your wife is right--it's very heavy. You'll be working hard on road rides if she's on a road bike. I can average about 14 mph on my hybrid vs 17 or so on my road bike.

But if you get a road bike there is no "mostly" road riding--you don't want to take one of those off road. My opinion is unless you truly just want to do hardcore road riding, go for the hybrid. I probably ride my hybrid more often than the road bike.

/csb impersonation


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2015)

That's a lot of fake boob to strap on.

I'd recommend a cyclocross bike. I recommended this to a friend who now loves hers. She was riding mostly bike path, but some gravel roads. The CX bikes are starting to come with more and more gears and features. She also picked it up for a steal at the local bike shop.

That's my official recommendation for a lighter weight bike that can handle road and gravel well. I think it's worth the cost.

Of course, I spent years on a hybrid bike and had fun. I agree with fake csb...your wife is going to have the advantage on roads.


----------



## P-E (Jul 22, 2015)

Went for a ride today. Only 14 miles and I ache everywhere. Well, almost everywhere. That was a mistake.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 4, 2015)

Target was having a sale on bikes last week so I picked up matching Magna Great Divide bikes for me and my wife:

http://www.target.com/p/magna-men-s-great-divide-bike-grey-26/-/A-15222058#prodSlot=medium_1_11&amp;term=great+divide

They came out to about $54 each. I figured since I haven't ridden a bike since college, I would get this to see if I stick with it before upgrading.

Anyway, what kind of things should I look for in terms of adjustments? I've already noticed my wife's bike needs the brakes adjusted since I can pull the handle almost the handlebar before it starts to brake.


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2015)

I need to adjust mine as well. The back brake grips like a son of the gun, but the front brake feels like its doing next to nothing. Certainly can't lock up the wheel as it sits.


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Target was having a sale on bikes last week so I picked up matching Magna Great Divide bikes for me and my wife:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/magna-men-s-great-divide-bike-grey-26/-/A-15222058#prodSlot=medium_1_11&amp;term=great+divide
> 
> ...


an $80 bike is sure to give you a good workout. some bricks in the backpack work too.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Target was having a sale on bikes last week so I picked up matching Magna Great Divide bikes for me and my wife:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/magna-men-s-great-divide-bike-grey-26/-/A-15222058#prodSlot=medium_1_11&amp;term=great+divide
> 
> ...




You should look at taking it back. Target/Wal-Mart/K-Mart bikes don't adjust well at all.



Supe said:


> I need to adjust mine as well. The back brake grips like a son of the gun, but the front brake feels like its doing next to nothing. Certainly can't lock up the wheel as it sits.




Front brakes are for pussies not that necessary if you're mostly riding on paths.

Here's the link to adjust brakes:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/canti-direct.html


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2015)

No v-brakes on my honeywagon.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2015)

Disc?


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2015)

csb said:


> Disc?




Yes


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2015)

That was my Saturday!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2015)

did you see the article on the news where the Pro Challenge is still losing around $2 million?


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2015)

Better than the $10M it lost the first year?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

This made me smile 

http://thechive.com/2015/08/26/sht-happens-sometimes-34-photos/#gallery-item-30


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Photo 30


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2015)

looks like something I would do. We have to tell minisnick to keep his head up while riding his bike all the time. maybe I should show him this to drive home the point


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2015)

This just in - CSB spotted in San Francisco sporting a moustache:

http://jalopnik.com/road-raging-bicyclist-arrested-in-most-san-franciscan-c-1729535779?hipra_discussion_redesign=on&amp;utm_expid=66866090-52.r5txldOmRkqnbJxnyozIeA.2&amp;utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fjalopnik.com%2F%3Fhipra_discussion_redesign%3Don%26startTime%3D1441823636757


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2015)

1. I'm supporting a pretty sweet mustache.

2. You're damn right if someone "bumps" me with a CAR I'm going to beat the shit out of the car.

I had a van get next to me while I was in a bike lane and rev the engine. I then caught him at the light and stopped myself from saying some choice words into his open window. Bonus? It was a work vehicle for the city and had an easy to memorize plate. DB.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

Id never intentionally bump a biker ( or a car) but I think everyone can admit there are a portion of these biker types are just assholes. Id love for one of these 80 pound motherfuckers to bang something on my car... insert "wish a motherfucker would" picture here &lt;&gt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2015)

I saw this on Kickstarter yesterday, and thought some of you might like it (CSB in particular). I usually only ride my bike for exercise, so I don't need most of its features (headlight, theft deterrance, etc), but it seems to be handy for bike commuters.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1106460188/smarthalo-turn-your-bike-into-a-smart-bike


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2015)

That's pretty clever, especially if they could keep the price in check.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2015)

Supe said:


> That's pretty clever, especially if they could keep the price in check.




I think $99 is pretty fair for what you get. Retail is going to be $149 after the Kickstarter campaign ends.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Id never intentionally bump a biker ( or a car) but I think everyone can admit there are a portion of these biker types are just assholes. Id love for one of these 80 pound motherfuckers to bang something on my car... insert "wish a motherfucker would" picture here &lt;&gt;




This is why I weigh 100 pounds more than that.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I saw this on Kickstarter yesterday, and thought some of you might like it (CSB in particular). I usually only ride my bike for exercise, so I don't need most of its features (headlight, theft deterrance, etc), but it seems to be handy for bike commuters.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1106460188/smarthalo-turn-your-bike-into-a-smart-bike




Ooh! If only it would play music, it would be fully perfect. I like it!


----------



## cement (Sep 16, 2015)

that looks awesome!


----------



## cement (Sep 16, 2015)

my wife, in her quest to kill me, signed us up for this: http://www.tourofthemoon.com/

any one else participating / mourning for me?


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm super jealous! Say hi to Kevin Costner for me!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2015)

okay, soooooo, my birthday is in a few weeks and I was originally going to ask for a new bike for Christmas (mine was stolen years ago and I never bothered to replace it for one reason or another) but I think we are going to go the route of not buying presents and just getting ourselves some kayaks and missing gear (my husband always uses rental gear while I have my own paddle, life jacket and great gear since I used to participate in regattas and races in highschool).

He has a tricked out road bike with bells and whistles galore, but I'm more interested in trail riding. I do want to make sure that if I want to, I can ride with him on the road. I used to have a Raleigh M400 or maybe it was an M500 or something, and I LOVED it and I remember that I didn't have to pay an exorbitant amount (mind you I figure I'm looking in the $400 range since he DID get an Xbox1 for his birthday this year from me). Due to the history of present giving in our house, I would rather just send him the exact specs of what I want (while that doesn't mean I will get it, it will increase the chances).

So any recommendations?


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 17, 2015)

csb said:


> I'm super jealous! Say hi to Kevin Costner for me!


BEST

CYCLING

MOVIE

EVER.

And not just because of ...






.

.

.

Okay, partly because of ^ ^ ^. But also because it's an awesome cycling movie. Except that no one could ride themselves into shape in two weeks. Except Jan Ullrich.

I found a copy in the $5 bin at the Kroger and snapped it up.


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2015)

sorry, what was the title again?

n/m gotta love the google image search

https://www.google.com/search?q=american+flyers+movie&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=0CB8QvQ4oBWoVChMI6dyrw5b-xwIVSgqSCh0jngGx&amp;biw=1525&amp;bih=787


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

The postman


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2015)

I think the van really makes the movie and I totally agree with the Jan Ullrich statement. Each year, before my weeklong bike trip, I say, "I'm coming into this fat and out of shape, Jan Ullrich-style." That man was a beast.

EG- I'm going to go with a statement I've made before- the best bike is a bike you'll ride. We bought my husband a $400 Specialized Stumpjumper a few years back. The Trek we just picked up for the kid was around $400. You should be able to get a decent bike at a bike shop for that money. Go ride and see what you like.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 17, 2015)

^ ^ ^ What CSB said.

And then get a second set of wheels so you can have one set of knobbies and one set of slicks!


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2015)

My hankering for a CX bike that I can put studded tires on this winter is increasing, rather than decreasing. It's only tempered by getting a CX bike, leaving it be, and putting the studs on the mountain bike. All of this has helped me get over the certainty that I NEEDED a fat bike.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 21, 2015)

People ask me just how many bikes do I have?

That's like asking a lawyer, "So how many law books you got?"


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 21, 2015)

The answer to that question is always "One less than I should."


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2015)

Just registered for this. Usually it's been in the spring and I ride a loop that's about a mile. This time it's November 7 (it can happen any day, really) and I'm nervous about snow. I'm most nervous I'll end up on the rollers inside the house. That's a lot of spinning.

http://www.fatcyclist.com/2015/09/21/now-open-for-registration-2015-100-miles-of-nowhere/


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

I know you spandex boys think I am totally against “cyclist” but I observed a older teenager getting taunted from a car while driving around yesterday and pulled over behind the bike after words were exchanged between angry biker teenager and angry automobile driver. (I had been going in the opposite direction and witnessed the encounter)...

I didn’t have to get out of the car but once the driver saw someone pulled over to see what was going on the driver got back in his car and drove away. I’ll probably get shot one day but it looked like some small penis driver type was being a dick head, (well just assume they were a California transplant) .. Also not sure why the high school kid was riding his bike on the road (&amp; drinking a Slurpee) when there was a 10’ trail right next to the road either..


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2015)

I like a good Slurpee while on my bike.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2015)

Boulder begins removing wide bike lanes

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/front-range/boulder/boulder-begins-removing-wide-bike-lanes-from-folsom-street

You know it's bad if they did anything pro car/anti-bike in this town...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2015)

bike folks..

over the weekend we picked up a "specialized" bike from one of my wife's co workers that is having kids (bye bye mountain biking every weekend for you) lols..

got a great deal on it (for my 15 year old daughter) I will post a pic later, but it has those peddles you have to have the funny elf clicking shoes to ride. The "thing" that holds the pedal to the bike is much thicker than any of our old cheap trek bikes, I was hoping that I could unscrew the "regular' pedals from my daughters old bike and install on the "specialized' bike? Doesn't look like that's the case from first glance...

I only paid $175 for the bike, but should I be able to find normal pedals for it easily? Seems anything in a bike shop cost more than what I make a month...

Hell CSB probably has some of those pedestrian bike pedals she wants to get rid of?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 6, 2015)

It should not be a problem to take the clipless (or as you call them, "elf clicking") pedals off and put standard pedals on. The pedals are reverse threaded, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2015)

I didn't take them off but it looked like it had a way different bolt?

And that's what everyone sounds like when they walk around in those shoes, elfs


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2015)

They should be either 1/2" or 9/16". 9/16" is standard on most decent quality bikes, 1/2" standard on cheapies with 1 piece cranks. Some of the French stuff may use an oddball metric size I think (14mm maybe?)


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 7, 2015)

To remember which side is the reverse thread, all you have to do is visualize which way the pedal would naturally try to tighten itself as you pedal around and then turn the wrench the opposite way.

Then pick the other way because I always screw that up. But I have one pedal that's is NEVER EVER going to come loose on my bike.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2015)

Wolverine said:


> But I have one pedal that's is NEVER EVER going to come loose on my bike.


^ wanna bet?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2015)

I was able to get them switched over last night, the 30-year-old trek bike took some motivating though...

My daughter is the only one that wants to go do some serious mountain biking, so now I just need to upgrade my bike and well have something to do after the snow melts


----------



## csb (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry, I'm mostly platform pedals. I don't click when I walk.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2015)

Uh oh, CSB.  Looks like you've got a new threat to contend with - road head. 

http://jalopnik.com/florida-driver-receiving-road-head-kills-cyclist-deput-1746667168


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2016)

so I did around 25 miles yesterday (trails) man they look ghey as hell but I bought some gloves &amp; HFS do they work! hands didn't feel like I had been hanging from a pull up bar for an hour..

Its probably wrong to ask this question with all the serious bikers here, but Ive been looking at a "specialized" brand bike at a shop I have been going to (that doesn't disgust me with their pompus bike nerd attitude)  seems like for my _size_ I can get into a serious upgrade from my 25 year old mtn bike for around $600-$800 bucks.  More than I truly care to spend on a bike to be honest, but there are some with $5,000 pricetags..

I will mainly do the dirt trails near my house (can go around 30 miles or so without getting on a road which is cool to me) but would also like to be able to do some of the more intermediate trails around (like the Bettsa preserve in Boulder and such)

Anyone had one and had any good or bad issues?  I bought one (used) for my daughter a few months back and she digs it.


----------



## P-E (Mar 7, 2016)

I bought a Specialized road bike about a year and half ago  Like it so far; it's well built and takes hills easily.  Wish I went with the better deraileur system but I'm not a super serious cyclist either.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2016)

I bought a Specialized Stumpjumper for my "serious" mountain bike about 10 years ago now, for around $1200.  It's a great bike, very light and responsive.  I think the main difference between the price range you're looking at will be weight (heavier), and subtle differences in the smoothness of the shifting, quality of the shocks, etc.  You'll probably be happy with it, and if you get super-serious about biking, you'll want to do some research anyway before dropping more than that on a better bike.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2016)

for reference this is what I have been riding (actually it somehow looks nicer in this pic) so I figure anything north of $500 will be like driving a lexus.. Im not really even sure what brand it is, although the hippie I bought it from seemed really sad to part with it..


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 7, 2016)

Y'all need to make sure you don't piss off any ostriches!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 7, 2016)

RG, I'm more of a skinny tire (road) biker, but a front shock (which any proper mountain bike should have) will do you wonders.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2016)

I rode about 30 miles today.  I was planning on riding a new stretch of multi-use path that opened late last year in a nearby park, but unfortunately, they were burning a prairie so they had a large section of it closed.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2016)

I'll have my bikes in about 2 weeks.  The only question will be how soon until thaw comes, and whether or not I need to buy studded tires until then.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2016)

Buff- I think its around 25 years old?  I was broke when I moved here so this was all I had.....


----------



## P-E (Mar 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> for reference this is what I have been riding (actually it somehow looks nicer in this pic) so I figure anything north of $500 will be like driving a lexus.. Im not really even sure what brand it is, although the hippie I bought it from seemed really sad to part with it..
> 
> View attachment 7812


Your bike is like a Lexus compared to my old mountain bike.  Mine was a free hand me down (I'm at least the third owner).  I think it weighs more than me.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2016)

Even though its old I think in its day it was a “real mtn bike” its fairly light (if you want one, come get it and you can have it)

 

When we moved out here we all had sports authority and Target bikes, since our kids had to bike to school every day (no bus) those bikes quickly fell apart in daily use and the one I had had for 10 years from sports authority totally crapped out after being used more frequently. 

 

So around here bikes and ski equipment are plentiful and although actual ski boots that fit are hard to find on the used market, used ski’s, snowboards, and bikes are insanely cheap. We got all our kids used trek bikes for around $80 to $100 bucks each.  Then were slowly starting to upgrade them.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2016)

My husband has a Specialized Stumpjumper and it's what I used for mountain bike racing the first year I tried. They are a good bike brand and you should be fine with something in that price range. 

@Dleg Studded tires are something you could probably pass on for now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2016)

With the culmination of my graduate school career (at least for now), I think I'd like to get into some light road biking.  Nothing competitive, just recreation.  Right now I have an old school Schwinn Impact (similar to that pictured below w/o any extras) that I've had since high school and used in college.  Any recommendations for a beginner level road bike?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 8, 2016)

I would suggest going to your local bike shop (LBS) and tell them what your price range is, and GET FITTED ON A FRAME. Proper bike fit is of the utmost importance. Even if the LBS can't get you a bike then, you will at least know what size frame you need. A buddy of mine from college went that route, and his LBS was able to put together a pretty nice bike for him for a reasonable price.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 8, 2016)

csb said:


> My husband has a Specialized Stumpjumper and it's what I used for mountain bike racing the first year I tried. They are a good bike brand and you should be fine with something in that price range.
> 
> @Dleg Studded tires are something you could probably pass on for now.


Why?  Just curious.  The main roads are clear here now, but all the side roads are still packed snow and ice.  

Tons of people around here ride around on fat tire bikes, which seem to require a whole new bike because the tires wont fit inside a standard frame like mine.  But I am not planning on buying an entirely new bike.... I see plenty people riding regular mtn bikes.


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2016)

If they are packed snow and ice, any standard mountain bike tire will handle that. Studs are awful to ride on on bare pavement and really, unless you're riding on shear ice for a long time, you just won't need studs. Trust me- I rode on a lot of ice and snow this winter. Packed stuff is the same as driving your car on it- no sudden turning, no sudden breaking, maintain a steady pace and you're golden.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

they look fun (the fat tire bikes) but they are really ruining some peaceful snow shoeing, as the national forest trails "don't discriminate" they have killed what used to be a fun and relaxing activity.. we try and go find snow shoe hikes that are steeper to avoid the morons on their fat bikes in the winter, we also like to take our handguns and find places to shoot (so were looking for off the beaten path trails that are hard to get to) so sometimes I get some funny looks when "holstered", usually they stop plowing the roads into the Nat Forest and that's  where the subarus normally stop and park, but if you've got a little more ground clearance you can keep going and avoid the masses, but sometimes there are some hardcore fatbikers way they hell beyond where we park the Tahoe / Jeep.

Fatbikes are supposed to yield to everyone

Cross Country skiers yield to hikers, etc

But being a tad of a hypocrite I would like to ride one, but I would be more respectful of other people out enjoying "nature" and shit..


----------



## Dleg (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, csb.  

RG, I remember when mountain biking first became a thing, back in the 80s, and how irritated people were on the backcountry trails and how it made all kinds of new rules and etiquette necessary.  I've always been someone who is irritated by obnoxious backcountry users, especially motor sports.


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm mostly annoyed by people.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

you all were supposed to bust my balls for bitching about bike geeks on fatbikes while out shooting my .357?


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2016)

Fat bikes ARE hard on trails. Our local trails have designated fat bike sections, plus there's grooming days so fat bikes can make nice to the skiers AND they close the trails to fat bikes as soon as there's any softening of the snow. I usually see the whole thing as skiers are like a mother-in-law and fat bikers are the daughter-in-law who's trying really hard to get her MIL to like her but ultimately failing and dicking something up. 

Happy?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have to say that they are annoying as fuck. Your enjoying a snow shoe hike with your dog, the snow is falling, and then here comes some dickweed with his earbuds in jamming and zips by you without trying something courteous like at least trying to slow down while they pass you.

They remind me of the same type of people, usually from cali or Texas, you see on a green run at the ski resort going all shaun white on the easy slopes..


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> you all were supposed to bust my balls for bitching about bike geeks on fatbikes while out shooting my .357?


I'm here for you buddy.

_So you're out shooting your 357 in the middle of HF-No-Where when a sissy fat tire biker comes by and you were you afraid that the little 139 pound guy in spandex was going to drop his bike and kick your arse or something? Candypants.  Maybe next time you should carry a real mans iron - 44mag._

There you go. 

Just kidding of course -  -

That's payback for years of verbal abuse about spandex, arm warmers, and gloves, only to find out that secretly you're one of us.


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I have to say that they are annoying as fuck. Your enjoying a snow shoe hike with your dog, the snow is falling, and then here comes some dickweed with his earbuds in jamming and zips by you without trying something courteous like at least trying to slow down while they pass you.
> 
> They remind me of the same type of people, usually from cali or Texas, you see on a green run at the ski resort going all shaun white on the easy slopes..


Wait...is your dog on a leash? Because that's the other "those people are jackwagons!" argument I hear from the trails.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks!

And were leash people!

our dog as she has gotten older hates other dogs so she is leashed (unless its very obvious were the only people out)

People get pissy when their off leash dog runs over to our dog and she snaps their head off, i usually just laugh


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2016)

So, the past few weeks my attitude has been:




Then I got on my bike (outside) yesterday, and my attitude has improved. I've been riding for about 30-45 minutes every other day on the indoor trainer, but that sh!t gets boring. Only a cyclist knows why a dog sticks its head out of a car window. There is something about feeling the wind in your face, getting some fresh air, and seeing the world from my bike saddle that brings me peace.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

If only Grand Mesa wasn't a 5 hour drive


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 11, 2016)

I can't believe all the fat shaming in this thread...


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> They remind me of the same type of people, usually from cali or Texas, you see on a green run at the ski resort going all shaun white on the easy slopes..


Hey, you have to admit those were some sweet jumps.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm more like this:


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> Only a cyclist knows why a dog sticks its head out of a car window. There is something about feeling the wind in your face, getting some fresh air, and seeing the world from my bike saddle that brings me peace.


^^^ this, and nothing else in the universe.

I was spinning out the winter months inside, keeping the fitness up, knocking the pounds down, and preparing to come out of the saddle blazing after DST on our first amateur criterium cycling night of the year, TOMORROW NIGHT!

Then I torqued a muscle while playing tennis last week.  Spectator status.

View attachment 7566


----------



## roadwreck (May 6, 2016)

This is pretty awesome

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/05/news/gila-racer-finishes-stage-1-on-spectators-bike_404605


----------



## csb (May 6, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2016)

hopefully one of the spandex boys will give the good Samaritan one of their "extra" bikes as a reward!


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2016)

So I learned that a guy who knows a guy who I work with part time that owns a bike shop in town and I picked this is for $400 today... It's a Giant, was looking at the specialized and they had this in the "back room/clearance room"

Last Sunday I was 2 miles in to the Coalton Trail over by Boulder (where the unicorn windmills are) and the derailer (Sp?) split in a few pieces on my 90's model craigslist man bike...

I still won't be able to hang with he locals on their $8k mtn bikes but it's a start....


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 12, 2016)

Nice ride!

The weather has been weird this spring, so I have been riding at lunch when schedule/weather permits. Mini-Buff #1 got this bike for combined Christmas/birthday present, but we haven't been able to go out on it much yet.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2016)

so basically I have the same bike as a kid?  

Took her out on her maiden cherry ride last night, have to say it was a huge improvement over my 20 year old bike!  It has the "little thing" where you can lock the shocks for road riding, that did help a little...


----------



## kevo_55 (May 13, 2016)

Don't knock it.

I think that MP &amp; I both have that same bike.


----------



## P-E (May 21, 2016)

Went on my first ride this year.  I alway forget how much I miss cycling.   I'm gonna be sore.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Is this any good?  For sale by a co-worker. Price reduced to $425.



> FOR SALE
> Felt F90 Road Bike, many upgraded accessories
> $475 FIRM
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't know much about bikes but I wouldn't get anything close to $500 that doesn't have the new disc brakes, _they are pretty sweet.._


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know much about bikes but I wouldn't get anything close to $500 that doesn't have the new disc brakes, _they are pretty sweet.._


Good point!!!  I hadn't even considered that. But the brother-in-law has one with those and they ARE sweet. Pass on this one I guess.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

On road bikes disc brakes aren't all that common.  They tend to be heavier and less aerodynamic, which are two things you don't want on a road bike.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> On road bikes disc brakes aren't all that common.  They tend to be heavier and less aerodynamic, which are two things you don't want on a road bike.


So what say you on the sale I posted? Any thoughts/feedback on it?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 26, 2016)

I would say pass. 52 cm is a small frame. I'm 6'-0" (with long arms) and I ride a 61 cm frame (which should be too big for me). Also, the Shimano Sora is a low-middle group set. For just getting started, though, reviews seem to indicate that the Sora is a decent group (gears, derailleurs and brakes) is a good value. But, again, I would say the frame is too small for you. Go to your Local Bike Shop (LBS) and get fitted on a frame, find out what size frame works for you, then start shopping.

Edit: This chart should to give you a good starting point:


----------



## redrum (Jul 26, 2016)

I just like the way my butt looks in my riding pants


----------



## csb (Jul 26, 2016)

I think the only upgrade on that bike is the fork. 

Second the visit the LBS. You should be able to get a pretty decent bike for $500 there and you don't have to worry about what it's been through. Also, they tend to throw in tune-ups for the life of the bike. 

While you're there, buy a helmet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

As much as you guys know that I don't like "bike people" -  present company excluded.

......

I did find a LBS that I really like (they had bikes from $450.00 to $10K, not from $2K to $20K). Have to say they have been totally helpful to us..


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> So what say you on the sale I posted? Any thoughts/feedback on it?


I'm sure FLBuff or Wolvie would give better insight on this that I could.  My bike is ancient in comparison to what's available these days.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2016)

^I don't remember seeing you at my last group ride, RG. Were you hiding in the bushes when we had the pre-ride meeting?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

So I keep popping tubes on my bike? Not when actually mtn biking jut easy trail riding?  

Am I either  just too fat or putting the damn things in wrong? They have those weird skinny valve stems?

seems really odd? Any idears?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 30, 2016)

Is it the same wheel each time?  Check the inside of the rim and make sure there is nothing that could be puncturing the tube.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

yeah its the same one, will check, you would think new bikes they would make to prevent that sort of thing/

luckily my kid can drive, was out about 10 miles from the house..


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2016)

Did some MacGyver work. Found several little Thorns poking through bike tire?

Shouldn't a normal tire be able to keep a "weed" from popping a tire?

Marked the tube where it was leaking and then inspected the tire and found the weed / splinter sticking into the tire?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2016)

Apparently my fault for not buying $20 tubes!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Borrowing the BIL's road bike for awhile. I think it's made by Giant? Looking forward to trying something different.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2016)

&amp; yeah I was wrong, it does appear that the girls bikes, I mean the road bikes, all have the old school brakes - noticed that when I was getting taken to the cleaners on the thicker inner tubes yesterday..


----------



## csb (Aug 1, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Shouldn't a normal tire be able to keep a "weed" from popping a tire?


That's no normal weed- it's a goat's head and those flat more tires than you know. I run on Kevlar strips for the skinny tires, because if you're anywhere near a shoulder, you're running over these.


----------



## csb (Aug 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Borrowing the BIL's road bike for awhile. I think it's made by Giant? Looking forward to trying something different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Do you have a case for your phone?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2016)

csb said:


> Do you have a case for your phone?


Yes I have an arm strap for my old GS4. I kept the GS4 and it is now my running/walking/biking tracker which still syncs with my Samsung Fitness app. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Aug 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes I have an arm strap for my old GS4. I kept the GS4 and it is now my running/walking/biking tracker which still syncs with my Samsung Fitness app. :thumbs:


How much did it cost?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2016)

csb said:


> How much did it cost?


$6.99 on Amazon.


----------



## csb (Aug 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> $6.99 on Amazon.


For twelve more bucks you could BUY YOURSELF A FLIPPIN' HELMET on Amazon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll be riding this on October 1st. I have always wanted to ride the Colorado National Monument, and this way I get SAG support and aid stations.

http://tourofthemoon.com/


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

that'd be cool, I wonder if the 40 miles is doable on a mtn bike?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2016)

I think it would be...I've done the downhill from a campsite in CNM to Fruita on my mountain bike. I think it would be a PITA to ride along the frontage road to the west entrance of CNM on a mountain bike, but it is definitely doable. You should take a weekend to explore Fruita for mountain biking and jeeping. I know it's a little far for you, but it is a beautiful area, and not as crowded as Moab.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

its on my list, it goes back to my main problem with CO, there is just to much to do here!

A drive to Grand Junction for Mtn biking with the top and doors off the Jeep will be done before winter though.. Winter is Coming..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2016)

Just give me a heads up when you come this direction. I should be able to meet y'all over there and get some biking in with you. Fall is perfect over there for mountain biking.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

you think it will be bad labor day weekend?  were supposed to do some more backpacking but after 3 trips this summer I am kind of over lugging a big pack around for "fun" and "relaxation"


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2016)

I would expect that the campsites will be full, but I'm not sure. We usually camp at Highline State Park and do day trips from there. That's where we will be staying the weekend of the Tour of the Moon ride I'm doing.


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2016)

I've really wanted to do Tour of the Moon for a few years. I'm growing a 1980s mustache if I do it. It's on the calendar, but I'm not sure if I can make it happen.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 4, 2016)

The tour or the mustache?


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> The tour or the mustache?


Yes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 5, 2016)

Let me know if you can make it...it'd be fun to ride it with you!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

who can point me in the right direction for one of those "idiots guide to installing a new derailleur"?

On my really old mtn bike it sheared off and I wanted to fix it just to have as an extra or backup?  I got the part for around $35 bucks. even taking the chain apart this thing is a mother fucker to install?

I was trying not to have to make the bike walk of shame to take it somewhere to have it installed "professionally' for another $50 bucks..


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Zinn-Art-Mountain-Bike-Maintenance/dp/1934030597/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1471280069&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=zen+bike+repair


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2016)

In my experience derailleurs are a PITA and I'd just do the walk of shame.  Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2016)

I would use a coupon for this service if I could


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey! I have a coupon for my bike shop! 

If you were the kind of guy to use a coupon.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

trying to earn some street (trail) cred with our hard charger bike nerds here. I did this route yesterday (but I just did up to the top of the mountain from Rollinsville and then back the same way- I didn't have a ride arranged on the other side of the mountain) but that is on my list to do, go up and over to winter park from boulder instead of up and back the same way.. does Uber work for that?

http://www.mtbproject.com/trail/2083426

"only" around 26 miles total - but elevation uphill - +/- 2500 feet... most of it was an easy 3% uphill former RR grade. but it was a total blast.

and a lot of the down will was worse than the uphill, shadows and rocks are a dangersous thing on a bike..

My rear is very tender today ;(


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice! 

I always enjoy going up while mountain biking just a little more than going down. 

Have you considered DZ Nuts? https://www.dz-nuts.com/


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

there was actually a guy coming down in one of those recumbent bikes like you ride, I would have gotten a pic but I was ^#&amp;^$$ fucking too tired to get the phone out..

He was the only one I saw coming down the mtn, and two younger dudes passed me just as I got to the top

It had big knobby mountain bike tires though


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, they make fat recumbent trikes now. They are pretty pricey, but kinda tempting. It wouldn't fit down some of the trails, but on others it would be a blast.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

csb said:


> just a little more than going down.


There has to be a joke in there.......or have I been hanging out with @csb too much? :dunno:


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

It's better on top. 

Well, unless your arms are tired. 

(I have to hang out with csb all the time.)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

they make furniture for that


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2016)

I put a new tire on my bike. 

I was feeling left out in the automotive thread.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2016)

was it an 18"?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2016)

Speaking of bikes..... I was behind this guy (stopped at a red light). The other day....

I see this way to often.. to me you are a total dummy if you put your toddler in a bike trailer and then ride on any road (outside of a subdivision road) ....

This road didn't even have bike lanes on it - that he was turning on...this road has an AdT of around 5,000

Just sort of crazy people are willing to risk their child's life- you can easily look around and see that no one has the discipline to keep their phone down while they are driving....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 11, 2016)

I agree with your assessment. Yes, you are technically allowed to ride on the street pulling your toddler in your fancy-ass Chariot. But is it advisable? Definitely not. There are lots of roads up here (which is a VERY bike friendly and bike conscience area) that I don't ride on, cuz I value my life.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2016)

And I totally wish I could bring myself to ride on the road because I "get it" now- I would love to take that ride from

Boulder to Lyons- it would be a great ride....

I actually put so many miles on my giant this summer the pedals broke and I had to get those silly "clip in shoe" things.... smh... and don't tell anyone


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 11, 2016)

How many times did you fall over trying to clip out?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2016)

Ha! Yeah it defin takes some getting used too... I was glad to be on a trail next to some grass...

I think I need to get my old

Bike fixed cause now it's a PIA to take a ride to the store


----------



## cement (Nov 14, 2016)

I have my pedals set on a pretty loose setting, I would rather pop out than fall over...

The clips are really great on longer rides and bigger hills when you appreciate engaging the hamstrings.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi fellow cyclists!

I'm a bike commuter, putting in about 15 miles round-trip most of the days in San Francisco. I haven't done any bike races yet and tend to stick more to running races, but am very much unopposed to the idea!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome, leggo!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks, @FLBuff PE!

I'm also very impressed by mountain bikers. Nothing in my mind makes that sounds very appealing to me, but all the more power to all who do it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2017)

http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/105-year-old-cyclist-breaks-world-hour-record


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/105-year-old-cyclist-breaks-world-hour-record


That is AWESOME!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2017)

Incredible.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 10, 2017)

Copying this over from the running thread! Because it applies to those who bike, also!

To those of us who run, or bike, with our phones... Has everyone heard of Charity Miles? It's an AMAZING app where you are sponsored by a company (like Johnson &amp; Johnson, or Wanderlust, etc.) to run indoors or outdoors, or bike outdoors, and donate money to the charity of your choice during your workout. It involves zero money on your part, as it is your sponsoring company that is making the donation. It can run in the background while you are running any other apps like the NRC app, MapMyRun or MapMyFitness, or Strava. It can even save your route and upload it later if you (like I do sometimes) forget to turn on your data but lose wifi during your run. 

Seriously, Charity Miles is my favorite app I have ever come across. It can take a little bit to get the hang of remembering to turn it on, but it is such a feel good way to exercise.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting...I'll have to look into that!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 12, 2017)

leggo said:


> It can even save your route and upload it later if you (like I do sometimes) forget to turn on your data but lose wifi during your run.


By "save your route", I do not mean that it saves a map of your route. It will simply save that you biked X number of miles, so your donation will not disappear.


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2017)

It's Winter Bike to Work Day here in Colorado!

I'm reading 7 degrees and we had a nice freezing rain/sleet/freezing fog event yesterday, so I'll be thinking about work on my stationary bike...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 25, 2017)

We can't all be as badass as CSB. I'll be riding on my trainer in my office at lunch today.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2017)

only kind of cycle that would fit in my cube...even then it would questionable

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a friend who lives in Fairbanks, AK. He is a year-round bike commuter, and has the most badass bike tires on his bike that he rides literally through the winter. Seriously, he's posted photos of biking to work at -44­­° F. I think he's insane... But he did grow up in northern Maine, so he has the cold in his blood.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 25, 2017)

You can get mountain bike tires with spikes in them, but I'm more of a "skinny tire" rider. I have a mountain bike, and ride it on single track a few times a year, but my road bike (seen to the left) gets way more use.


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2017)

I've just got a road bike, and the shoulder on US 40 down Mt. Vernon Canyon is less than a foot wide.  I'll ride that when dry, but i'm just not as badass as CSB in this weather.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm more of a biking is a warm weather activity person......


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2017)

leggo said:


> I have a friend who lives in Fairbanks, AK. He is a year-round bike commuter, and has the most badass bike tires on his bike that he rides literally through the winter. Seriously, he's posted photos of biking to work at -44­­° F. I think he's insane... But he did grow up in northern Maine, so he has the cold in his blood.


I, too, am from The County originally.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm thinking about switching over to clip-ins this winter. The main reason is that realistically, the only people faster than me on the main drag of my commute are the courier dudes who bike for work, the people with clip-ins, and the freaking annoying people on the electric bikes (when they actually know how to use them). Does anyone have any info on clip-in shoes designed for women?


----------



## cement (Oct 13, 2017)

go search the eb link to amazon and you'll find plenty for women.  The mountain bike style you can actually walk in once you get near your destination.  You'll power up those hills with the clip in!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 13, 2017)

Back when I used to ride a lot, I never bothered with clip-ins for my commute.  It's a pain to have to deal with a second pair of shoes, and getting to/from work isn't really a race for me!  It was more comfort and not getting run over.

On the other hand, I had the luxury of having separate commute and "fun" bikes.  If you use one bike for both you're kind of stuck with clip-ins or not.

In any case I'd suggest going to a local bike shop first and try some on before you go the online route.


----------



## cement (Oct 13, 2017)

You can walk in mountain bike type shoes, keep regular shoes at the office.  Leggo wants to dominate the bike path Mudpuppy!

Your LBS (local bike shop) will set you up with the shoes and pedals and install them for you.  

Think of the motion of scraping mud off your shoes to engage the hamstrings.  I rocketed by a couple of 20 somethings on my after work ride yesterday, it felt awesome!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks, all!

I don't really use my bike for fun things. I don't typically go on long rides on weekends or after work, because I ride on the order of 60 miles a week as it is already. I definitely see commuters around these parts wearing clip-ins, which I think makes sense for hills and for distance.

I totally don't mind keeping a separate pair of shoes at work. I already bike in and wear the same pair of shoes that I typically never wear at home or anywhere else.

I will do some research in the coming weeks and report back!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2017)

I agree with going to your LBS to see what works for you. Then try nashbar.com for better deals.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

I went to one of the LBS's the other day... The guy I talked to was NOT the right guy to help me out with my research into clip-in's! His opinion was basically that everyone in this city already bikes too fast. Um, heck no!

At least I got my proper size of Giro shoe, so I can go ahead and order some online. The fiancé has a strong opinion about the pedals I should get, and might get me the pedals + shoes for my upcoming birthday.

Once I get them, I'll have to get over my fear of falling over on my bike! Haha.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2017)

I have reason to believe my pedals and shoes are on order.

Woohoo, it's gonna be fun falling over while learning to use them!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2017)

Knock on wood, I've never fallen with my clip-ins, so hopefully you won't either.  Good luck!


----------



## cement (Nov 16, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Knock on wood, I've never fallen with my clip-ins, so hopefully you won't either.  Good luck!


same.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2017)

I survived my first ride to work going clipless! It was, thankfully, mostly unexciting. I had one near-miss, where I was barely able to unclip in time. Biking home might be more of an adventure, as there is generally more traffic around.

It's definitely going to take a little getting used to, but I already can tell that I like having my feet not wiggling around on the pedals. Gosh, I don't think I even realized how much my feet moved around on my old pedals until I first tried my clipless pedals and shoes!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2018)

Clipless riding is fun! My fiancé got them too about a week after I did, and we've both been riding more with them than without them. I can feel and see my calf muscles developing.

Downside? With the uptick in my bike riding, there's been a downturn in my running... Which was apparent yesterday in my race and today in the soreness in my legs. But really, that's my own fault. Can't let the lazy thoughts overtake me! Gotta get those weekday runs in.

But anyway. Bike thighs are no joke! I knew I had 'em,  but man, in looking at my photos from my running race yesterday, my thighs look huuuuge. Oof.

Okay, granted, the holiday cookies probably contributed a bit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2018)

I was lazy last year. I looked at my riding summary on Garmin Express (from my Garmin bike computer), and man was it pathetic. I need to register for an event or two so that I am motivated to ride my fat ass off. I haven't gained too much weight, but it is definitely re-distributed. I am keeping an eye on a supported ride up Pike's Peak later this year. I'd love to knock that one off the bucket list.

I'm surprised that you are riding with clips at all, leggo. Once I went clipless, there was no going back for me.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

We should form an eb Zwift team.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

This thread I can support!

So much better on the knees. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


> We should form an eb Zwift team.


What's that?



FLBuff PE said:


> I'm surprised that you are riding with clips at all, leggo. Once I went clipless, there was no going back for me.


Yeah, it's mainly what I plan to be doing. Do I want to wear my clipless shoes the whole time, or do I have the ability to take a pair of shoes to change into if I don't? Well, I always have the ability, it's just whether it makes sense to in the situation. But all in all, I'm probably riding clipless at least 80% of the time, and exclusively for my commute rides.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

http://zwift.com

It's indoor training, but with a gaming aspect. You can compete against other people. 

I've been meaning to try it now that long ride season is over, but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

Ohhh sounds fun. If we created a team, would we be competing against one another?

My problem is that I don't bike indoors. Not only do I not have the set-up to, I also don't have the room to store the set-up to do so.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


> http://zwift.com
> 
> It's indoor training, but with a gaming aspect. You can compete against other people.
> 
> I've been meaning to try it now that long ride season is over, but haven't pulled the trigger.


It's a cool concept. Fun to challenge my brother-in-laws. 

Plus I'm planning to upgrade to a much nicer hybrid road bike in the spring. Still in the market for a helmet though.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> It's a cool concept. Fun to challenge my brother-in-laws.
> 
> Plus I'm planning to upgrade to a much nicer hybrid road bike in the spring. Still in the market for a helmet though.


Sure, but don't run because it might affect your knees.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm not planning to any time soon. At least not any long distances. That's for sure!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

Now that I'm thinking about it, @FLBuff PE, most of the time when I'm riding my bike, it's for transportation, not a workout. Perhaps that fact addresses your surprise at my riding clipped at all (though really, I'm not riding clipped either, as my feet aren't attached to my pedals).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, @FLBuff PE, most of the time when I'm riding my bike, it's for transportation, not a workout. Perhaps that fact addresses your surprise at my riding clipped at all (though really, I'm not riding clipped either, as my feet aren't attached to my pedals).


Yeah, that terminology always seemed a little strange to me.  I never rode a bike using the toe cages/clips.  I just used plain pedals.  It took me forever to figure out what people were talking about when they mentioned "clipless" pedals because I thought that was what I was already using.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2018)

^I agree, seems backwards.

@leggo PE I see the difference now. I ride for fitness, or a mental break, or for distance. A much different riding goal. In the summer, at times, I have ridden for commuting. But, my commute by bike is 24 to 28 miles, so I will still ride with the clipless, and it takes a little preplanning to make sure that I have a change of clothes and shoes at the office.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 10, 2018)

@wilheldp_PE, I can totally sympathize! When I was first researching clipless options, I went around saying I wanted to be clipped in, because that's literally what makes sense to me. But I quickly learn that was the wrong terminology. I know a little bit about the backstory of why it's now called "clipless", but it still seems very silly that that's the term that was chosen!

@FLBuff PE, I'm hoping to get into more distance riding! Perhaps on some upcoming weekends. I did my first long ride on Christmas Day, and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well I was a bit impulsive at the bike shop over the weekend. Just came home with this new ride:

2017 Giant FastRoad CoMax Disc

Pretty excited about it. It was some $400 off being last year's model. Rides really nice too. I also wasn't aware that hydraulic disc brakes on a pedal bike was an option. But they are fantastic! And for the record, I haven't had a new bike since my freshman year of high school. And I still have that old Schwinn Impact mountain bike.  :thumbs:


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2018)

^ that's a lot of bike for the price.  Enjoy!


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^I agree, seems backwards.
> 
> @leggo PE I see the difference now. I ride for fitness, or a mental break, or for distance. A much different riding goal. In the summer, at times, I have ridden for commuting. But, my commute by bike is 24 to 28 miles, so I will still ride with the clipless, and it takes a little preplanning to make sure that I have a change of clothes and shoes at the office.


Hey FLBuff, how is the ride from Glenwood Springs to Aspen?  The wife and I are looking to do some un-supported adventures this summer.  Is that bike path pretty much continuous?


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2018)

cement said:


> Hey FLBuff, how is the ride from Glenwood Springs to Aspen?  The wife and I are looking to do some un-supported adventures this summer.  Is that bike path pretty much continuous?


I want to know this too! 

Went out for a 22 mile ride yesterday. It was fun, but freezing.


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well I was a bit impulsive at the bike shop over the weekend. Just came home with this new ride:
> 
> 2017 Giant FastRoad CoMax Disc
> 
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I still haven't decided on the one I want yet. 

LadyFox said you were likely going to yell at remind me of this detail. :thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2018)

cement said:


> Hey FLBuff, how is the ride from Glenwood Springs to Aspen?  The wife and I are looking to do some un-supported adventures this summer.  Is that bike path pretty much continuous?


About 40 miles, all on path that is an old rail bed, so 4% max grade. There is one section, about 2 miles in length, near Aspen, that is unpaved, but ride able on a road bike (I've done it multiple times). Let me know when y'all are over here, and Id love to join you. Maybe we can get @csb and mini-csb to join as well?


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2018)

Colorado Cycling Meet Up!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2018)

Also, the Glenwood Canyon bike path is an easy and beautiful ride, assuming the Colorado River isn't so high that the path is under water.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 6, 2018)

Always be prepared!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2018)

@FLBuff PE, how do you like my new ride?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks pretty sweet. I meant to comment upon it, sorry. I have ZERO experience with disc brakes (even on my mountain bike), so I'm curious what you will think of them. What groupo (brakes, shifters, derailers) do you have on it? Giant makes some quality rides.

Edit: I went back and clicked on the link you posted...Shimano 105 groupo. That's what I have as well. It works well, and if a compnent breaks, it won't cost you a fortune to replace it.


----------



## csb (Mar 7, 2018)

I love disc breaks.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2018)

csb said:


> I love disc breaks.


Not as serious an infraction as using 'their' instead of 'there' but I'm still going to have to turn you over to the grammar police.


----------



## csb (Mar 7, 2018)

Flyer_PE said:


> Not as serious an infraction as using 'their' instead of 'there' but I'm still going to have to turn you over to the grammar police.


Dangit!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2018)

I thought csb was planning a CD busting party.


----------



## csb (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## cement (Mar 7, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Also, the Glenwood Canyon bike path is an easy and beautiful ride, assuming the Colorado River isn't so high that the path is under water.


That's an awesome ride, followed by lunch at the bar in the Hotel Colorado!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2018)

So for the beginner biker (mainly road biking), any particular accessories I should be looking to get for my new ride? Aside from a helmet of course (I'm still shopping around for one of those  ).


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2018)

Fanny pack, handlebar streamers, artisan wine holder.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2018)

One of these to let people know when you're passing them:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2018)

Good set of gloves Is helpful

I used to be helmet Leary but giant makes some Very comfortable ones


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> So for the beginner biker (mainly road biking), any particular accessories I should be looking to get for my new ride? Aside from a helmet of course (I'm still shopping around for one of those  ).


Everyone's needs and preferences are different and it depends on where and how far you're riding.  I tend to ride on rural roads, so here's my setup.

I have a small bag that straps under the saddle, and I keep a bike tool kit, spare tube, tire levers, tube patch kit and a $20 bill in there. Then I have a hand pump that mounts on the bike frame.  I've had to use the tools a couple times, and the spare tube &amp; pump can be a lifesaver if you get a flat 20 miles from your house/car.  Fortunately I've never been stranded to the point of needing the $20.

I also toss my phone and id in the bag when I go out riding, since bike shorts don't have pockets.  Make sure you keep the bag zipped up--I did drop my ID out of the bag once when I forgot to.  Fortunately I retraced my route and found it.

For road riding I absolutely hate not being able to see behind me, so I have a handlebar-mounted mirror.

Another consideration is hydration, depending on how long you plan to be riding.  Water bottles or Camelbacks are what I use depending on the length of ride.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't do roads but I defin keep 2 extra "tire tubes" in my camel bak

In CO AAA will help you out with bIke troubles though..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. The particular Giant model I went with has tubeless tires so that's a bonus I suppose with not needing to carry any extra tubes. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. The particular Giant model I went with has tubeless tires so that's a bonus I suppose with not needing to carry any extra tubes. :thumbs:


But more annoying when you get a flat and have to have the bike shop pump up your tire for you!

At least, I think that's how it works.

Anyway, I use my bike mainly for commuting and the occasional weekend ride. Here's what I would say are good to have to cover anything that's not a super long ride:


Helmet! Mine's by Giro, I think.

Gloves! Just think of falling off your bike; in the case you use your hands to try to catch yourself, would you rather scrap bare skin or gloves?

A water bottle holder + bottle, full of water.

Kid bike lock on my seat.

Not quick-release wheels!

A good bell on my handlebars.

A lock! A good one. I read somewhere that you should buy the smallest lock that works for your general lock situations, because a bigger/longer lock can give someone more room to work with if they're trying to steal your bike.

A seat cover (because I have a nice Brooks leather seat that I don't want to get rained on or stolen [see kid lock above]).

Sunglasses specifically for biking (because I don't want to use my generally nicer ones while riding if I don't have to).

Bike lights! Regular for the front, red for the back.

Tube repair kit.

All tools associated with taking the bike apart (like the little Allen wrench to unlock my wheels).

I also have a bike rack and a pannier, and a handlebar bag.


----------



## cement (Mar 9, 2018)

Bicycle glasses are pretty important, I have the photosensitive kind which are great when it starts getting dark early this time of year, or go thru an underpass tunnel.  You don't want to ride without eye protection. These double as my backup ski goggles. I also carry single use packs of benydrl and advil

And even Road Guy is using bicycle pants now, they will save your butt!  Bicycle shirts have handy pockets in the back, that's where I carry my phone and ID (in a ziplock) and keys.


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2018)

+1 to what everyone else has said.

You're going to want to get a CO2 pump for those tires. I have the Bontranger one that has a little button to control the fill. It's handier than the old one I had that just went for the gusto. It means I can use a little or a lot. 

HELMET

Mirrors- so very important if you're going to be on the road. 

A small frame pack is helpful. If you're looking for one that might also serve your tri aspirations and handle longer rides, check out this one: http://www.dirtbags.bike/the-goods/bike-bags/burrito-hauler-top-tube-bag/?v=7516fd43adaa  I find it handy for snacks and other things to be front and center. 

Chamois butter- your taint will thank you


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 9, 2018)

csb said:


> Chamois butter- your taint will thank you


I love it when you talk dirty...


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> I love it when you talk dirty...


My preferred method of biking puts mine front and center.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 9, 2018)

csb said:


> My preferred method of biking puts mine front and center.


Just biking?


----------



## csb (Mar 9, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Just biking?


Nope


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback/suggestions, much appreciated. So here's what I have my eye on so far:

Santic Cycling Shorts






Bike Light






HD U-Shaped Bike Lock






And then I'm still on the fence for my weekend riding gear, but was considering something similar to this:


----------



## ruggercsc (Mar 10, 2018)

I would pack a chain tool.  I have had chains break or bend on a couple of times on long rides and this came in handy when I had one packed.

http://www.bikenashbar.com/cycling/park-tool-ct-5-compact-chain-tool-pt-ct5-base


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2018)

He probably got a chainless chain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2018)

I try to be fully independent while out on my bike, unless I am on an organized ride. Even on those rides, I have all my normal stuff with me. I am leery of "sew ups" (tubeless tires), but mainly because I am not familiar with them. I like being able to change my tubes in 5 minutes (if I get a flat), and get on down the road. I don't know if I could do that with tubeless. I am more partial to the bib shorts. I used to ride with just the regular shorts, but then my upper back got burned one afternoon where my jersey had cinched up and left it exposed. The bib shorts cover that. I carry this multi-tool with me in my saddle bag: https://www.amazon.com/Crankbrothers-mini-tools-Multi-black/dp/B00067W7CG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1520887412&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=bike+multi+tools

I also carry a minimum of two tubes, a spare section of chain, a patch kit (for my tubes), and CO2 cartridges. I found that it was a PITA trying to pump up my tires to the proper pressure. The CO2 cartridges do it much faster. If you will be riding in twilight/dark, definitely get a front and rear light. I'll add stuff as I start biking more outside.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2018)

Damn...almost forgot. Get you one of these: http://www.roadid.com


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2018)

+1 on the bike lock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> I try to be fully independent while out on my bike, unless I am on an organized ride. Even on those rides, I have all my normal stuff with me. I am leery of "sew ups" (tubeless tires), but mainly because I am not familiar with them. I like being able to change my tubes in 5 minutes (if I get a flat), and get on down the road. I don't know if I could do that with tubeless. I am more partial to the bib shorts. I used to ride with just the regular shorts, but then my upper back got burned one afternoon where my jersey had cinched up and left it exposed. The bib shorts cover that. I carry this multi-tool with me in my saddle bag: https://www.amazon.com/Crankbrothers-mini-tools-Multi-black/dp/B00067W7CG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1520887412&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=bike+multi+tools
> 
> I also carry a minimum of two tubes, a spare section of chain, a patch kit (for my tubes), and CO2 cartridges. I found that it was a PITA trying to pump up my tires to the proper pressure. The CO2 cartridges do it much faster. If you will be riding in twilight/dark, definitely get a front and rear light. I'll add stuff as I start biking more outside.


Thanks. What do you think of the light and lock I found (see above) on Amazon? And I assume these are the type of shorts you were referring to:

https://www.amazon.com/Przewalski-Basics-Padded-Shorts-Negro/dp/B01HUNDFHE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1520891205&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=biking+bib+shorts


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> +1 on the bike lock


So I probably just need a few more then?  :dunno:


----------



## csb (Mar 12, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Damn...almost forgot. Get you one of these: http://www.roadid.com


Yes, get one of these. This is right up there with helmet. 

Bib shorts are more comfortable for long rides for sure.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks. What do you think of the light and lock I found (see above) on Amazon? And I assume these are the type of shorts you were referring to:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Przewalski-Basics-Padded-Shorts-Negro/dp/B01HUNDFHE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1520891205&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=biking+bib+shorts


Yes, those are the type of shorts I have, but I found the chamois on the Louis Garneau shorts did my under carriage well. Once I found some shorts that I liked, I started buying multiples of them as they went on sale/clearance. The light looks good for the rear, but you will want to get a head light as well, if riding in the dark. You need to see where you're going, in addition to being seen by others.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2018)

Actually rode outdoors today at lunch (60 degrees outside). @knight1fox3 you will want a cycling jersey, and for those cold WI morning/evening rides, arm and leg warmers (or tights) and a rain jacket will be useful.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Actually rode outdoors today at lunch (60 degrees outside). @knight1fox3 you will want a cycling jersey, and for those cold WI morning/evening rides, arm and leg warmers (or tights) and a rain jacket will be useful.


Thanks. One thing I haven't had time to research yet is whether or not to be concerned with salt and salt residue left on the roads if I chose to start biking early yet this year. Otherwise, I'll likely just have to wait until mid to late April.


----------



## csb (Mar 13, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks. One thing I haven't had time to research yet is whether or not to be concerned with salt and salt residue left on the roads if I chose to start biking early yet this year. Otherwise, I'll likely just have to wait until mid to late April.


Do you wait until April to drive your car?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2018)

csb said:


> Do you wait until April to drive your car?


I suppose not. But then again auto manufacturers design their vehicles to these conditions. Wasn't sure if bicycle manufacturers followed the same convention since bike riding tends to be a warmer weather activity. And by design, a road bike doesn't appear to be suitable for colder weather conditions. Just sayin'.

On a side note, I know my sport motorcycle is not designed for cold weather conditions and hence should not be exposed to salt. Therefore I do not take it out of storage until much later in spring or early summer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I suppose not. But then again auto manufacturers design their vehicles to these conditions. Wasn't sure if bicycle manufacturers followed the same convention since bike riding tends to be a warmer weather activity. And by design, a road bike doesn't appear to be suitable for colder weather conditions. Just sayin'.
> 
> On a side note, I know my sport motorcycle is not designed for cold weather conditions and hence should not be exposed to salt. Therefore I do not take it out of storage until much later in spring or early summer.


Check out GCN on Youtube. They are Brits devoted to cycling (some former pros on there), and search for bike washing. They have a 30-minute deep clean wash, as well as a 5 minute quick wash. If you do the 5 minute after a ride where you mat have gotten salt on the frame or gears, you should be fine. And make sure to watch some of their top 10 lists. The "What not to eat on a ride" is especially good.


----------



## csb (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah, you should just learn to wash your bike. Trust me- bikes can be ridden all year round. They are meant to be ridden all year. GRYFB


----------



## csb (Mar 14, 2018)

csb said:


> Do you wait until April to drive your car?


Damnit. I forgot the "LOL" on that one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2018)

csb said:


> Yeah, you should just learn to wash your bike. Trust me- bikes can be ridden all year round. They are meant to be ridden all year. GRYFB


Ah....but if I ride when it's nicer out, then no need to wash! On a side note, I bought my Schwinn mountain bike in 1996. I have washed it exactly 0 times and it still rides great. GRYFB = ???


----------



## csb (Mar 14, 2018)

You should be wiping down your bike after a nice ride just as much as a salt ride. If you intend to ride for long distances, you might treat this bike differently than your Schwinn. But hey, maybe you like chain problems. 

Go Ride Your F-ing Bike


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2018)

^ good point. This will certainly be ridden for longer distances and also cost about 3 times what my mountain bike did. LOL

Thanks for all the tips (and new acronym, GRYFB!!!). :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't worry about the salt.  I know a guy who's got a Teflon coating that will protect that chain and really reduce its frictional coefficient.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2018)

^ Ah yes. The non-nutritive cereal varnish. Great product right there! :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 18, 2018)

So are the U-Locks something that is good to have or should I be searching for an alternate bike locking method? :dunno:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 19, 2018)

U locks are good, but bulky. I try to carry a cable lock with me when I'm in a situation where I will need a lock.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 19, 2018)

Boooo got a flat tire some time probably on Friday. I suspected I had one this morning, but confirmed it after riding to work. So, I shall be stopping at the bike shop on my way home tonight!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 19, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> U locks are good, but bulky. I try to carry a cable lock with me when I'm in a situation where I will need a lock.


Thanks. Do you have a specific cable lock that you prefer or is it just something basic/generic?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 19, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks. Do you have a specific cable lock that you prefer or is it just something basic/generic?


Just something generic. But I don't live in a high crime area. Just get something that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2018)

they have ones that use letters instead of numbers.. I think one of my HS kids bike combination is POOP      but easier to remember than a #


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> they have ones that use letters instead of numbers.. I think one of my HS kids bike combination is POOP      but easier to remember than a #


80085 is easy to remember.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 21, 2018)

One other thing that hasn't been mentioned...get a bike computer. Yes, you can track your rides on your phone, but I like having the bike computer mounted on my bike, and my phone in one of my jersey pockets. I have a Garmin that has a heart rate monitor sensor, cadence sensor (how fast you are pedaling) and a speed sensor (mounts to the rear wheel hub, is way more accurate than GPS). My three sensors are ANT+ connected to the bike computer. However, just starting out, you can get a cheap (~$20) wireless bike computer that just tracks mileage and time ridden, time of day, etc. There is a magnet that you mount on your front wheel, that hooks up with the computer t track your speed.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't consider a bike computer necessary, but then again, I use my bike mostly for commuting and don't go on any rides that are much longer than 20 miles at a time otherwise.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 21, 2018)

I ride mine for fitness, and like to get my stats. I also like being able to compare my times on certain frequent ride segments via Strava.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> I ride mine for fitness, and like to get my stats. I also like being able to compare my times on certain frequent ride segments via Strava.


Let's be Strava friends!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> One other thing that hasn't been mentioned...get a bike computer. Yes, you can track your rides on your phone, but I like having the bike computer mounted on my bike, and my phone in one of my jersey pockets. I have a Garmin that has a heart rate monitor sensor, cadence sensor (how fast you are pedaling) and a speed sensor (mounts to the rear wheel hub, is way more accurate than GPS). My three sensors are ANT+ connected to the bike computer. However, just starting out, you can get a cheap (~$20) wireless bike computer that just tracks mileage and time ridden, time of day, etc. There is a magnet that you mount on your front wheel, that hooks up with the computer t track your speed.


Thanks. But no need with my Samsung Gear Fit 2 fitness band. It tracks just about everything I would want to know, including my heart rate, all without the need for having my phone nearby. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Mar 22, 2018)

"Highest elevation- 783ft" 

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

I'd like to see FLBuffs - probably 12,500' or more? Can't recall what independence pass is...

My highest elevation is corona pass (11,500')

That's more of a mountain bike trail but it would make for a great EB.com ride one day- just need someone to pick us up from winter park.....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 22, 2018)

Can't find my pic of me at the top of Independence, but here's a pic of my bike at the top of McClure Pass, just outside of Carbondale.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 22, 2018)

Found it.


----------



## csb (Mar 23, 2018)

Had a brief moment where I thought, "Sure, I should sign up for Ride the Rockies."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 23, 2018)

My goal is to ride to the summit of Mt. Evans this year (14,265'). It will be my first 14er!


----------



## cement (Mar 30, 2018)

^ That is a HUGE ride. http://www.summitbiking.org/area_rides/mt_evans.html although I thought the grades were steeper.

My wife wants to do the Copper Triangle ride, un-escorted, counterclockwise.  SH 24 is a pretty rough road, no shoulders or cell coverage. She crazy.

http://www.summitbiking.org/area_rides/copper_triangle.html


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 2, 2018)

^That is also on my list. I want to do the supported ride, but it usually on my wife's birthday, and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2018)

If you cant talk @cement into the Mt Evans one I will give it a try - I will just probably lag behind an hour or so... &amp; I need to find a road bike


----------



## cement (Apr 2, 2018)

oh crap, I gotta wash my hair that day


----------



## cement (Apr 2, 2018)

well maybe...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2018)

The weather is getting warm enough to warrant cycling outside at lunch. Today, I decided to do some climbing. Almost 1,300 vertical feet in a total distance ridden of &lt; 10 miles. WTH is wrong with me?


----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> The weather is getting warm enough to warrant cycling outside at lunch. Today, I decided to do some climbing. Almost 1,300 vertical feet in a total distance ridden of &lt; 10 miles. WTH is wrong with me?


You live near mountains? You have no regard for BO and proximity to coworkers? You rode up stairs?  :dunno:


----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2018)

Any Surly riders on the board? I'm needing to replace a bike and I'm thinking I might go with a Surly Troll. 

https://surlybikes.com/bikes/troll


----------



## Supe (Apr 11, 2018)

What's a Moloko Bar?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2018)

Im ready to get back into some mountain biking this year. didn't do much at all last year. found a map of all the bike trails in and around Winter Park, looks like there is definitely a summers worth of activity just there...


----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2018)

Supe said:


> What's a Moloko Bar?


It's a touring bar that let's you put your hands in a number of positions (heh).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 11, 2018)

csb said:


> You live near mountains? You have no regard for BO and proximity to coworkers? You rode up stairs?  :dunno:


Yes, I do live near the mountains, and there are multiple climbs near my office. Luckily, I have my own office, so now coworkers in close proximity. Plus, I always re-apply deodorant after every ride (which helps, but isn't fool proof). two of the climbs yesterday had grades up to 16%. I had to stop a few times, unfortunately.


----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Yes, I do live near the mountains, and there are multiple climbs near my office. Luckily, I have my own office, so now coworkers in close proximity. Plus, I always re-apply deodorant after every ride (which helps, but isn't fool proof). two of the climbs yesterday had grades up to 16%. I had to stop a few times, unfortunately.


I was just giving  you a hard time. I'm impressed! 16% is no joke!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 11, 2018)

I know you were! Luckily, those 16% sections aren't very long...but yes, they suck!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 11, 2018)

csb said:


> Any Surly riders on the board? I'm needing to replace a bike and I'm thinking I might go with a Surly Troll.
> 
> https://surlybikes.com/bikes/troll


The only experience I (indirectly) have with Surly bikes is my fiance almost bought one, but then went with a SOMA bike (http://www.somafab.com/) instead for a similar price, because it was the better bike.

EDIT: He went with a SOMA frame and got the bike built for him for the same ish price as the Surly would have been.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 11, 2018)

csb said:


> Any Surly riders on the board? I'm needing to replace a bike and I'm thinking I might go with a Surly Troll.


I have a Troll! And a Pacer, and a Cross-Check, and a Steamroller. I think they're worth it. Very smartly designed (especially for the weird fat bikes), high quality, and the new ones have an "ED" coating that is great against corrosion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 11, 2018)

I also have two Soma bikes. Honestly, you can't go wrong either way. If for no other reason, the Surly bikes do include a fork.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 11, 2018)

We have 17% grades in Wisconsin. No big deal...


----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I have a Troll! And a Pacer, and a Cross-Check, and a Steamroller. I think they're worth it. Very smartly designed (especially for the weird fat bikes), high quality, and the new ones have an "ED" coating that is great against corrosion.


Do you do any mountain biking with the Troll?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 11, 2018)

csb said:


> Do you do any mountain biking with the Troll?


Yep, my local trails are not so gnarly that I really *need* suspension. It's actually the "World Troller" so it breaks apart for traveling. Pretty neat! On big rides like Downieville, I just rent a nice bike for the day. I worked as a mechanic for several years before I went to school and...I'm pretty lazy about maintenance. After owning lots of fancy bikes, I just wanted to simplify.


----------



## csb (Apr 12, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Yep, my local trails are not so gnarly that I really *need* suspension. It's actually the "World Troller" so it breaks apart for traveling. Pretty neat! On big rides like Downieville, I just rent a nice bike for the day. I worked as a mechanic for several years before I went to school and...I'm pretty lazy about maintenance. After owning lots of fancy bikes, I just wanted to simplify.


Nice! I'm also pretty tempted to take an old Diamondback Sorrento I have and just outfit it for some gravel rides- switch out the handlebars, update the seat, maybe switch to disc brakes (just because I've really started to like those). I have yet to own anything carbon and I'm just not interested in it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2018)

csb said:


> I have yet to own anything carbon and I'm just not interested in it.


I was skeptical of this given the high cost adder vs. that of a traditional frame. Until I rode both types and there was a noticeable difference in both ride comfort and performance. Just my 2 cents. Of course, this pertains specifically to road biking. I didn't do any comparisons with mountain bikes.


----------



## csb (Apr 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was skeptical of this given the high cost adder vs. that of a traditional frame. Until I rode both types and there was a noticeable difference in both ride comfort and performance. Just my 2 cents. Of course, this pertains specifically to road biking. I didn't do any comparisons with mountain bikes.


I don't want to have to _think_ about my bike. I want to lay it on the ground, I want to prop it against a sign post, I want to throw it in a truck. 

Mostly, I don't want to have to worry about looking at it too hard and it bursts into pieces.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 12, 2018)

csb said:


> I don't want to have to _think_ about my bike. I want to lay it on the ground, I want to prop it against a sign post, I want to throw it in a truck.
> 
> Mostly, I don't want to have to worry about looking at it too hard and it bursts into pieces.


My road bike is carbon, and I still do all these things. It is yet to burst into pieces. I will admit that I don't "throw it in a truck", put carefully slide it into the bed beneath the tonneau cover of my truck. I do, however, treat my mountain bike like I rented it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2018)

^ agreed. The material strength properties of carbon fiber are actually quite impressive. I plan to take my new Giant all over the place to camp sites in WI. It's likely to see quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 12, 2018)

I was such an anti-carbon retrogrouch old-tech holdout. Buuut, things have changed a LOT since the first generation of carbon bikes and they're pretty much all amazing now, even the cheap stuff. I'm just a cheapskate though. I need PE money to afford these nice toys! :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## csb (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm a bit jaded, as my mother leaned a carbon bike against a sign post, gouged it, and had to replace the entire frame. 

Of course, the replacement bike ($3000 of replacement bike) also fell off of a bike rack at 75 mph on I-70 in Kansas and survived, so maybe it's not all bad. 

But mostly the thing about treating it like a rental bike. Our local trails feature a lot of rocks that I don't always quite clear. 







EDIT- Not me, but I've ridden that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 12, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2018)

It's Bike to Work Day today. As a serious bike commuter, I fundamentally hate the fact that so many idiots who don't know how to properly bike in a city hop on their bikes and clog my commute. Grr.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> It's Bike to Work Day today. As a serious bike commuter, I fundamentally hate the fact that so many idiots who don't know how to properly bike in a city hop on their bikes and clog my commute. Grr.


Sounds like you need to carry a tonfa with you. View attachment 11189


----------



## csb (May 16, 2018)

But if there were a bunch of people who were added to the bunch, you'd have more focused infrastructure.


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2018)

Any one got any ideas for rigging something up to a bike so it can carry a French horn? Kid has lessons at school on Monday's at lunchtime and normally most adults are at work this time... ??


----------



## cement (May 29, 2018)

could you rig a backpack?


----------



## P-E (May 30, 2018)

We have one of these and was wondering what use it would have after mini p-e outgrew it.  Carting French horns obviously


----------



## csb (May 31, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Any one got any ideas for rigging something up to a bike so it can carry a French horn? Kid has lessons at school on Monday's at lunchtime and normally most adults are at work this time... ??


BOB trailer for sure. You could also definitely get such a beast on a regular rack. I used to being a suitcase to work on my bike. I've carried other bikes on my bike, so a French horn should fit. Buy a shit ton of bungies. 

Don't you have an Eagle Scout that could fashion a platform?


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2018)

we used to have one of those trailers, I sold it when we moved 

I'm thinking of just putting on the regular bike luggage rack thing and then bolting a piece of plywood cut to the width of the French horn case (around 2 FT) and then yes tons of bungee's


----------



## csb (Jun 1, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> we used to have one of those trailers, I sold it when we moved
> 
> I'm thinking of just putting on the regular bike luggage rack thing and then bolting a piece of plywood cut to the width of the French horn case (around 2 FT) and then yes tons of bungee's


You could probably also bolt some uprights on it to prevent it from shifting.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 4, 2018)

The fiance and I got a good, tough, 26+ mile ride in with 2700' of elevation gain on Saturday. I'd definitely never done a ride as tough as that before, and wasn't a 100% happy camper the entire time (I hadn't eaten enough nor drank enough water beforehand), but I definitely think I'd do it again! The views were amazing, and I felt super accomplished afterwards!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 4, 2018)

And kudos to my fiance, who knew I could do it and put up with me when I was cursing going uphill, and squealing half out of delight and half out of fear of losing my life going down intensely steep, curvy downhill portions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 4, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> The fiance and I got a good, tough, 26+ mile ride in with 2700' of elevation gain on Saturday. I'd definitely never done a ride as tough as that before, and wasn't a 100% happy camper the entire time (I hadn't eaten enough nor drank enough water beforehand), but I definitely think I'd do it again! The views were amazing, and I felt super accomplished afterwards!


Awesome! It was pretty toasty this weekend. Glad we didn't have any casualties!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Did a short ride of about 15+ miles as I rode around town and the surrounding paved trails as I continue prepping for the triathlon in July. According to Samsung, my highest elevation was 721'. BOOM! LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2018)

happy bike to work day!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 27, 2018)

Bike to work day out here was back in May.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Jul 9, 2018)

Is there a triathlon thread? Really thinking about signing up for an ironman 70.3 in October.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Is there a triathlon thread? Really thinking about signing up for an ironman 70.3 in October.


Not that I recall, but ironically I just did my first sprint Triathlon yesterday. It went great and was a lot of fun! :thumbs:


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Jul 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not that I recall, but ironically I just did my first sprint Triathlon yesterday. It went great and was a lot of fun! :thumbs:


Nice! I have a sprint in September. That's why I was wondering if I should push on to the 70.3 after that since I'm already training. Think you'll do anymore?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Nice! I have a sprint in September. That's why I was wondering if I should push on to the 70.3 after that since I'm already training. Think you'll do anymore?


Most definitely! It was a lot of fun! Not so crazy about the swimming part, but I powered through that. Already looking at another one in August but instead of swimming, it's kayaking! Which I thought was an interesting twist! 

I don't know that I'll ever want to push for the actual Iron Man triathlon distances though. It's respectable and all, but seems a bit much IMO.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 10, 2018)

A tri is on my list. I can handle the swimming and biking part ok, but I will definitely start running some.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Did my first 27-mi bike ride this past Sunday (at 7am no less! smh). Took me just under 2 hours. 524ft elevation gain too....BOOM!!! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice job, kf!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Welp, I had my first legitimate dooring incident this morning.

I got doored into a (thankfully) stationary bus by a dude getting out of an Uber in a middle lane of traffic.

Thankfully, I'm okay (just bruised in a few places). My bike isn't totally wrecked (I, again thankfully, wasn't going that fast), but right now, my front brakes are dislodged and jamming my front wheel. I can't quite tell, but I'm hoping my wheel somehow isn't damaged and that it's just a minor fix I just don't have the right tool for right now. Got the dude's contact info and photo of driver's license, and he was very apologetic and quite nice. He helped me get my bike to my office (about a 10 minute walk, but annoying when your bike's front wheel won't roll). He offered to pay for the fixes for the bike, so we'll see what that comes to.

Overall, I'm just very glad (as I'm sure he, and the bus driver are too) that I was not seriously hurt. And in the 3_ years I've been bike commuting in the city, and with the sheer volume of ride share cars that exist in this city, it was bound to happen sooner or later. I think I had actually pretty good luck overall.

Bummed about my bike though, obviously. As soon as I knew I was okay (no broken bones, sprained anything), my concern immediately went to my bike. I just don't know enough about bikes to know whether it's a big deal or not. But it was the front part of my bike that crashed, so I'm hoping everything in the back is okay.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2018)

Glad you are ok!

I see this at least once a day in when I am in downtown Denver, and now they have these scooters everywhere – its usually low speed and cant really tell if the difference when the bike runs into the car and vice versa –

Any luck on getting them to pay for your bike damage if you were in a designated bike lane with the ROW?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Dunno what the cost is going to be yet. I'm going to take it to my go-to bike shop (which is where I bought my bike) after work today. But I have the guy's info and know where he works, so my prospects are high.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Glad to hear you're OK @leggo PE!!!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Yikes. Glad you're okay. I know what you mean on the bike though. I once wiped out in some loose gravel and first instinct was to protect my Garmin. Went down elbow first. If the guy was nice enough to transport your bike it sounds like you have a pretty good shot at him living up to his word. 

Do you commute clipped in?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Glad that you're ok, @leggo PE! I have been lucky, and am yet to be doored.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, I do ride clipped in/clipless (stupidest name ever). I was lucky my shoes came unclipped or I could have been looking at additional injuries. It all happened so fast, that I'm not sure how I got them unclipped, but I'm glad I did!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> Glad to hear you're OK @leggo PE!!!


x2! Yikes!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 17, 2018)

Whoa, glass you are ok @leggo PE!!!

If that happened to me, I think I would most likely take the bus to work for a while.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

If I'm being honest, I'll probably be riding again later this week assuming my bike is fixed! But I'll be busing tonight, and probably tomorrow assuming they need to keep my bike overnight.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 17, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Yes, I do ride clipped in/clipless (stupidest name ever). I was lucky my shoes came unclipped or I could have been looking at additional injuries. It all happened so fast, that I'm not sure how I got them unclipped, but I'm glad I did!


I have wrecked twice with clipless pedals (neither were very serious), and my shoes unclipped without me thinking about them both times.  I think the act of wrecking makes your feet turn enough to unclip without you having to consciously do it.

Glad you made it through (relatively) unscathed.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have wrecked twice with clipless pedals (neither were very serious), and my shoes unclipped without me thinking about them both times.  I think the act of wrecking makes your feet turn enough to unclip without you having to consciously do it.
> 
> Glad you made it through (relatively) unscathed.


Yep, I figured it's somewhat akin to what ski boots do when you crash. But probably takes less force to unclip them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 18, 2018)

Glad you weren't injured badly leggo! Any word on your bike?


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2018)

Sounds like you guys need to follow my coworkers advice - "nobody ever got hurt laying on their couch."


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Glad you weren't injured badly leggo!


x2


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2018)

I took my bike to my bike shop after work today, and they're going to do a crash estimate in which they'll thoroughly check the bike for anything that might have been affected by the crash. At the very least, my front fork is bent. Hopefully nothing's wrong with the frame. Should get word some time today.

The bike guy also mentioned that I should check my helmet for cracks on the outside and compressed foam on the inside, because sometimes you can't see cracks but if the inside foam is compressed, the helmet is compromised. For some reason, this hadn't even occurred to me as something I should do. Well, I get back in the car, check my helmet, and sure enough, there's an impaled crack near the front right temple of the helmet. So yep, of course I hit my head! So now I'm on concussion protocol for the next few days/weeks. I don't specifically remember hitting my head, but I think that's because everything happened so fast. Thank goodness I'm a smart person who DOES wear a helmet. Otherwise, I might not be here writing this right now.

My cracked helmet went in the trash, and now I get to get a new one! I think I'm just going to get the same one in a different color. Jazz things up a bit.

But people, I think you all do, but here's a reminder... WEAR YOUR HELMETS!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2018)

Glad you're ok Leggo... I almost asked about your helmet yesterday.  It's not something to fool around with.  I have a coworker whose son was warming up for bike race, crashed into a pedestrian and died.  Even falling off your bike at 15+ miles an hour can be fatal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 18, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I took my bike to my bike shop after work today, and they're going to do a crash estimate in which they'll thoroughly check the bike for anything that might have been affected by the crash. At the very least, my front fork is bent. Hopefully nothing's wrong with the frame. Should get word some time today.
> 
> The bike guy also mentioned that I should check my helmet for cracks on the outside and compressed foam on the inside, because sometimes you can't see cracks but if the inside foam is compressed, the helmet is compromised. For some reason, this hadn't even occurred to me as something I should do. Well, I get back in the car, check my helmet, and sure enough, there's an impaled crack near the front right temple of the helmet. So yep, of course I hit my head! So now I'm on concussion protocol for the next few days/weeks. I don't specifically remember hitting my head, but I think that's because everything happened so fast. Thank goodness I'm a smart person who DOES wear a helmet. Otherwise, I might not be here writing this right now.
> 
> ...


I highly, highly recommend Specialized helmets. They are one of the few bicycle helmet makers who voluntarily send samples to destroyed at the Snell Foundation testing lab. I have a friend from engineering school who worked at the testing lab and gave me a tour once. They really, REALLY destroy the helmets.

Also good call on replacing the helmet. Even with a small tumble, I always recommend people to just replace it. All your expensive engineering noggins are not with cheaping out on! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 18, 2018)

FWIW, I was RV'd (broke the side view mirror off) in Davis, CA, one of America's most "bike friendly" cities. Helmet saved my life for sure.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> FWIW, I was RV'd (broke the side view mirror off) in Davis, CA, one of America's most "bike friendly" cities. Helmet saved my life for sure.


Oof!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2018)

So you're saying it's probably high time I purchase a helmet then??? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> So you're saying it's probably high time I purchase a helmet then??? :dunno:


Even if you conked out, how could we tell the difference?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 18, 2018)

My theory is if you crash, and your helmet hits the pavement, replace it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> My theory is if you crash, and your helmet hits the pavement, replace it.


This was the same guidance provided by the instructor during my motorcycle training course.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> My theory is if you crash, and your helmet hits the pavement, replace it.


Yep, this will be my M.O. from here on out. I'd never crashed and had my head hit anything before.

I imagine part of the reason I didn't immediately think of this is because I didn't realize I'd hit my head, and it definitely hit the bus, not the ground. I was basically pushed into the wheelwell of the bus, ending up with significant bruises on my inner right forearm and both of my thighs, minimal injury otherwise that I can tell.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 19, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Yep, this will be my M.O. from here on out. I'd never crashed and had my head hit anything before.
> 
> I imagine part of the reason I didn't immediately think of this is because I didn't realize I'd hit my head, and it definitely hit the bus, not the ground. I was basically pushed into the wheelwell of the bus, ending up with significant bruises on my inner right forearm and both of my thighs, minimal injury otherwise that I can tell.


@leggo PE Dang, you are unkillable!

Is your bike frame steel or aluminum? You might have to watch out for cracks either way, but steel can take more of a beating.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

Steel all the way, baby!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm fairly sure my bike shop is going to check the frame closely. They're going to check frame alignment, too. They didn't have time to do the check yesterday and are closed today, so hopefully I'll get word tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 20, 2018)

Well damn, the estimate came back and is more than double what I was expecting it to be. I think I can take a thing or two off of it (they said my seat is scuffed, but I don't think that was from the accident and if it's what I'm thinking of, that'd save me about 10% of the cost -- Brookes saddle, baby!). I'm having my fiance look it over. I don't think they're being overly conservative about it, but I need to talk with them about it (probably in person) so they can explain everything to me better than an itemized invoice can.

I guess it turns out the front of the bike has a lot of important stuff??


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 21, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Well damn, the estimate came back and is more than double what I was expecting it to be. I think I can take a thing or two off of it (they said my seat is scuffed, but I don't think that was from the accident and if it's what I'm thinking of, that'd save me about 10% of the cost -- *Brookes saddle, baby*!). I'm having my fiance look it over. I don't think they're being overly conservative about it, but I need to talk with them about it (probably in person) so they can explain everything to me better than an itemized invoice can.
> 
> I guess it turns out the front of the bike has a lot of important stuff??


That's a sweet saddle! Sorry the estimate is more than you were thinking, but this is your commuter bike, right? Or is it your only bike? The correct number of bikes one needs is simply calculated using this formula:

Number of bikes I should own = n +1, with n = the number of bikes I currently own.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

I only have one bike, which was my commute/everything bike. So now I'm totally functionally bike-less. Gotta make the decision about whether I want to rebuild that bike, or just keep the frame and good components and buy a new bike. I could always get the money from the guy that it would take to fix it, and add in some of my own money and get a new bike completely.

I really like that frame! I could rebuy the same bike, but it wouldn't be the same color. This is the frame I have: https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=3058785&amp;amp;make=723&amp;amp;model=65373

No matter the decision I make, I will keep the frame and whatever components are still good from the bike.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 23, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I only have one bike, which was my commute/everything bike. So now I'm totally functionally bike-less. Gotta make the decision about whether I want to rebuild that bike, or just keep the frame and good components and buy a new bike. I could always get the money from the guy that it would take to fix it, and add in some of my own money and get a new bike completely.
> 
> I really like that frame! I could rebuy the same bike, but it wouldn't be the same color. This is the frame I have: https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=3058785&amp;amp;make=723&amp;amp;model=65373
> 
> No matter the decision I make, I will keep the frame and whatever components are still good from the bike.


I suggest the Surly Cross-Check if you have to go new. For all around functionality,  you can't beat it. Any bike shop can order it from QBP.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama: (kidding, I miss spam)


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> I suggest the Surly Cross-Check﻿ if you have to go new. For all around functionality,  you can't beat it. Any bike shop can order it from QBP.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama: (kidding, I miss spam)


I'm actually thinking I am going to go new,  but put enough $ into my beloved Grand Sport to make it safe to ride in the mean time. I think I'm actually going to go with a Soma Stanyan. The real question is, do I want the graphite color (which my bike shop has in stock) or the white color? White looks so cool and classy, but... It's white! Will get dirty so fast.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I'm actually thinking I am going to go new,  but put enough $ into my beloved Grand Sport to make it safe to ride in the mean time. I think I'm actually going to go with a Soma Stanyan. The real question is, do I want the graphite color (which my bike shop has in stock) or the white color? White looks so cool and classy, but... It's white! Will get dirty so fast.


I vote to wait for the color you want.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> I vote to wait for the color you want.


Well, it's not that I don't like the graphite color, because I think it looks really good!

My bigger concern is just that scuffs and dirt on a white bike would probably be more visible. I don't really have an issue with waiting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Well, it's not that I don't like the graphite color, because I think it looks really good!
> 
> My bigger concern is just that scuffs and dirt on a white bike would probably be more visible. I don't really have an issue with waiting.


Either way is going to look classy! The Tange Prestige tubing is really excellent Japanese steel tubing. I have some backstock that I use to make bikes for friends. And lugged construction, at that price point, is amazing. Good choice!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2018)

The Stanyan also has a threaded fork, which is very classy. Buuut, you'll need a quill stem so just be prepared to pay a little more for a good quality Nitto stem. Made in Japan, they're the best.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 24, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I think I can take a thing or two off... they said my seat is scuffed, but I don't think that was from the accident...


How has no one jumped on this? 

(ahem) I'm sure someone can buff your seat smooth and inspect any cracks.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 27, 2018)

Boooo it looks like the white frame in the size I need is sold out. Bummer! So my options are to go with the graphite either as is, or pay $120 to get it custom paint, which is an intriguing option.


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2018)

My vote is custom paint.  Easier to spot if it ever gets stolen, too!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2018)

I found it! The frame in the color in the size I wanted, for 33% off the original wholesale price. At a bike shop less than a mile from my home (though it's not my normal bike shop). Woohoo!

Also, got my old bike back from the shop yesterday. Rode it into work today without incident. It's a little creaky, but that's to be expected seeing how they only did the bare minimum to make it rideable. Got a shiny new fork, handlebars, grip tape, and front caliper.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

So do you ride an older commuter type bike to work or a nicer bike?

Believe it or not I did "one" time ride my bike to the BRT line when I worked in Boulder, said F that after one day (its about a 15 mile trip avoiding roads where you can be "crushed") but it seemed like most bikes there were 20 year old Trek types that you wouldn't be too upset if one got stolen..

I was up in Winter Park, CO this past weekend, I am always bummed at the end of summer how much stuff I didn't get to do. Winter Park is a solid Mountain Biking town in the summer and the town was full of mtn bikes enjoying a last weekend ride before the snow hits next weekend up there - looked like a ton of fun that I missed out on   will try harder next summer!!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2018)

My current bike isn't particularly nice but definitely isn't a cheap commuter type. I had done it up a little bit with some nice additions, like the seat and the tires. My new bike will be much nicer, but capping out at around $2k when it's all said and done, I'm guessing. Around these parts, I think you see a wide variety of people on bikes (including annoying people on the electric rental bikes who won't shell out the money to own their own bike). I don't think it's typical to see anything super high end, but I definitely see people on pretty nice bikes.

My bike is usually at a very low risk for being stolen, since I store it inside my apartment when I'm home and inside my office when I'm at work. Otherwise, when it's parked on the street, I'm usually running a relatively quick errand, or I don't park it on the street and take it with me (i.e. the beach, the park) to keep by wherever I'm going to be.

But yeah, you don't want to leave anything but a crappy beater bike you wouldn't mind getting stolen on the street overnight, and certainly not for more than one day.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2018)

Should be getting my new bike this weekend! Might post a picture if I remember.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 13, 2018)

So my boy's 9th birthday is coming up and it's high time he gets a new bike (24").  I don't want a walmart / target / jc penney / harbor freight special, but I don't want to sell a kidney in order to buy one either (Cleary / Isla / Prevelo).  Let's keep it real.  He'll be 9 and we're not made of anything resembling money.  He doesn't need disc brakes, full suspension, or 253 gears.  Most riding will be on the street with occasional trails.  Does anyone have a good, solid, semi-lightweight bike recommendation that is less than $300?  The most reasonable one I've seen so far is the Diamondback Octane 24 (he loves orange / red), but the reviews are either "great bike!" or "this bike sucks!".

:dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

its so hard to get a realistic opinion because of the amount of money people spend on bikes these days, I've got an $800 Giant that was a shitload of money for me and people look at me on the trails like "You came here on that?"

There is a line of REI bikes (REI Brand but I don't know who makes them) that are in that price range &amp; at least you get a dividend back?

When we moved to Denver we just bought our kids 15 year old trek bikes that were old but still better than what you get at Wal Mart / Dicks / etc for $250 bucks but the supply of old bikes in Denver is "substantial"


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 13, 2018)

And here I am still riding my 22 year old, no shock Mongoose.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

I was never a big fan of the small "bike shop" but if you can find one that isn't selling only $5000+ bikes lots of time they have last years models in the back room they are trying to get ride of (that's how I got my $800 bike) although the wife didn't seem to care that it was "normally" $1500!  It takes some shopping around to find one that isn't full of assholes (90% of them are IMO)

I rode a $100 - 25 year old bike on the trails in the Rocky Mountains until I broke the derailer 5 miles from the car - I hope someone finds that bike in the bushes one day and wonders what happened to the rider


----------



## cement (Nov 13, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> My current bike isn't particularly nice but definitely isn't a cheap commuter type. I had done it up a little bit with some nice additions, like the seat and the tires. My new bike will be much nicer, but capping out at around $2k when it's all said and done, I'm guessing. Around these parts, I think you see a wide variety of people on bikes (including annoying people on the electric rental bikes who won't shell out the money to own their own bike). I don't think it's typical to see anything super high end, but I definitely see people on pretty nice bikes.
> 
> My bike is usually at a very low risk for being stolen, since I store it inside my apartment when I'm home and inside my office when I'm at work. Otherwise, when it's parked on the street, I'm usually running a relatively quick errand, or I don't park it on the street and take it with me (i.e. the beach, the park) to keep by wherever I'm going to be.
> 
> But yeah, you don't want to leave anything but a crappy beater bike you wouldn't mind getting stolen on the street overnight, and certainly not for more than one day.


I saw a guy take his seat with him while in the coffee shop.  Making it literally a pain in the ass to steal his bike.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2018)

cement said:


> I saw a guy take his seat with him while in the coffee shop.  Making it literally a pain in the ass to steal his bike.


Yeah, people do that around here. It wouldn't stop someone from stealing your bike though, if they really wanted it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2018)

www.bikenashbar.com

Edit: I'm only seeing one bike on there that fits your description/needs for your kid, but it's on sale for $315 and has disc brakes. But it's neon yellow.

performancebike.com has the same bike for $350. Both offer free shipping on them.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

so what do the hard core bikers (commuters) think about all the scooters everywhere? The ones in downtown Denver seem to be super annoyed that they are infringing on "their" bike lanes.

We rode some around north Denver one afternoon, was fun when the weather was nice and no traffic to deal with, but its kamikaze style during rush hour.. plus they are going to make everyone fat!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm not a fan of the scooters in my area. They were nice for the boulevard in Venice, but I don't think they're made for city streets. They're probably better than Ubers and Lyfts, however.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 13, 2018)

Whatever floats your boat. Just be courteous, obey the rules of the road, and don't come up on me and run me down.

Edit: I will, however, look down my nose at you taking the wussy way out. GET A REAL BIKE!


----------



## RichardL91 (Dec 4, 2018)

Engineers who ride bikes? Who woulda thought...
(sorry, Im pretty new to EB and just saw this thread).

INTRO TIME! I race with CSUF on their collegiate team, most other schools have teams riddled with engineers too, there are some pro riders who race for schools under the majors 'English literature' and 'sports nutrition'.

Does EB want to sponsor our team? (Oh, our rider won collegiate nationals last year if that changes anything)

(Dont ban me )


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2018)

RichardL91 said:


> Engineers who ride bikes? Who woulda thought...
> (sorry, Im pretty new to EB and just saw this thread).
> 
> INTRO TIME! I race with CSUF on their collegiate team, most other schools have teams riddled with engineers too, there are some pro riders who race for schools under the majors 'English literature' and 'sports nutrition'.
> ...


Welcome to the board! We're barely have the funds for the website, but I bet if you signed up as a supporting member, we can get you a sticker.


----------



## RichardL91 (Dec 6, 2018)

csb said:


> Welcome to the board! We're barely have the funds for the website, but I bet if you signed up as a supporting member, we can get you a sticker.


A sticker you say... make it 6!

We have 6 engineers on our team, everyone else chose a different life and therefore do not deserve to show their pain on the outside (of their bikes).


----------



## csb (Dec 27, 2018)

Anybody riding a Wahoo trainer of any kind?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 27, 2018)

csb said:


> Anybody riding a Wahoo trainer of any kind?


Should this have been posted in the Girls forum?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 27, 2018)

csb said:


> Anybody riding a Wahoo trainer of any kind?


Mine's a Nashbar brand. This year I'm swimming a lot instead of riding the trainer. I got tired of staring at the wall in my office.


----------



## csb (Dec 27, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Mine's a Nashbar brand. This year I'm swimming a lot instead of riding the trainer. I got tired of staring at the wall in my office.


I'm toying with the idea that Zwift or TrainerRoad might keep me motivated, but it requires a pretty big upgrade on the trainer. I'm thinking I want to go with a Wahoo Snap, since I can leave the tire on, but boy isn't it a lot of money.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

so @csb  This is only 2 months away and while I think I could get in shape for it I don't think the wife would be happy with me spending my extra week of vacation this year doing this http://bran-inc.org/wp/   But how does this work do they drag my army GP medium tent and memory foam mattress around and you camp in the park somewhere or do you score a motel?

I start accruing 4 weeks PTO 4/1 so want to bank some time to do this next year--


----------



## csb (Mar 19, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so @csb  This is only 2 months away and while I think I could get in shape for it I don't think the wife would be happy with me spending my extra week of vacation this year doing this http://bran-inc.org/wp/   But how does this work do they drag my army GP medium tent and memory foam mattress around and you camp in the park somewhere or do you score a motel?
> 
> I start accruing 4 weeks PTO 4/1 so want to bank some time to do this next year--


Hey! I'm signed up to do this this year. I'm more than a little nervous that much of it will still be flooded/flood damaged when we go through. The floods of 2011 were still visible at the end of July. 

They will haul two bags up to 40 pounds each for you and the camping is typically at the local high school. This year in particular lacks the motel option because there aren't motels. There is a shower semi that follows the ride which is pretty awesome. 

I plan on doing this next year as well, having talked at least three other friends into doing it. Come join csb's fantastic journey!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

So is this a port a john week?

a few guys on my project that work for the state DOT alternate between doing this one and the one in Iowa every year, seems kind of cool.


----------



## csb (Mar 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So is this a port a john week?
> 
> a few guys on my project that work for the state DOT alternate between doing this one and the one in Iowa every year, seems kind of cool.


I also alternate BRAN and RAGBRAI. Both are fun, but are very different. RAGBRAI is insane. BRAN is a quieter ride, though there's usually a group of us in some local bar. 

Usually the schools have their bathrooms open, but it is a lot of port a johns. Of course, on the road, there's a lot of fence posts instead.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

also I need to buy a road bike, but this is officially a "date" for next year!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 20, 2019)

Road bikes FTW!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

those are two of my least fav words


----------



## csb (Mar 20, 2019)

When did FTW return?!

And hooray! I think you'll have fun. You do a lot of other questionable physical activities.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 21, 2019)

I just brought it back.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

CO Peeps - My wife signed us up for the Tour De Moon this Year - But only the 40 miler..

First 20 miles looks all uphill?

Now I just have to get a road bike    - Anyone have thoughts on the REI brand?  They make a road bike hybrid for around $900 - I have $250 in REI Money to use which was my main thought in buying one from them?  I don't plan on doing much actual road biking, just the paved trails around town.

@csb@cement@FLBuff PE


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2019)

If you're doing that, this is the setup you need:







But, in all seriousness, the REI bike should be fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

Are you doing it this year?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 8, 2019)

I did that a few years ago...it was awesome! Great views, and good food afterwards. I invested in some thorn protector tire strips, because the Monument is known for having crown thorns that will dig into your tires, and I got paranoid. I did the metric century (~61 miles), and you're not missing anything by skipping out on those 20 extra miles. It is just a spin around Fruita and the surrounding farmland. Unfortunately for @csb, I forgot my cowboy hat at home when I rode it.


----------



## cement (Apr 9, 2019)

You should book your hotel now.  There are three hotels right by the start/finish line but they book out quickly.  We had to stay out by the airport the first time we did that ride.  Not a big hassle, but it sure was nice to just walk out the front door and ride.  We're out of town that weekend.

FLBuff is right in that you don't miss much by skipping the Fruita Loop.  

It's a great ride, amazing scenery, well supported, a great community there.   We still talk about how good the peanut butter between two Oreos tasted at the aid station on the plateau.  The climb is pretty gradual, I'd recommend getting some training in to build your butt callouses for the 40 miler.  I'm sure @csb has some tips.


----------



## csb (Apr 9, 2019)

It's on my wish list, but not for this year. 

My tip for butt calluses will always be to buy a recumbent. If that's not feasible, I suggest coating your chamois with so much diaper paste that you can't see the fabric. 

Or something about getting rides in and you'll be fine. You'll be fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

I think she got a room at the La Quinta? its about 5 miles from the park gates but was the closest place -

We did a small 13 mile ride Sunday, ass is still hurting from that - and that was flat.  Not much hill training available on the prairie - we plan to do that copper to vail ride  a few times this summer - hopefully we can catch up with you on one of those.

I like to do the mountain bike course in superior by the windmills - its about a 20 mile course and has some good hill work but the wife doesn't care for the bumpiness of riding off road, but I plan to use it for some hill work outs.

Maybe next year we can all plan to do either the BRAN or the one in Iowa?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2019)

The year that I did Tour of the Moon, we happened to be camping in Loma that weekend, so I just got up early at the campsite, and trucked into GJ for the ride. I just put in miles to avoid butt callouses (no chamois butter for me). Just get some longer rides in, make sure that you can handle the 40-mile ride. The best thing you can do (apart from pre-riding the course before the event), is try to map out a ride that will be similar to the Tour of the Moon and ride it a couple of times. Failing that, just get in some miles!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

If we’re 5 miles from starting line is it best to just bike there? That’s what I was planning to do- but at the end of the ride I may not want those extra 5 miles back to the hotel?

They make a big deal -on the website- about having a certain type of bike light?

We normally bike the US 36 bikeway in the summer- 20 to 25 miles or so- there are some hills but nothing crazy. That will probably be our butt busting in rides


----------



## cement (Apr 10, 2019)

The bike lights are for the tunnels which are not lighted.  The two that you pass thru on the way up are short and you can see all the way thru.  The one on the downhill is long and bumpy, especially when folks are flying downhill.  There was a wreck in there last time we rode.  The lights they sell are designed for you to be seen rather than to light the way.  Be sure to flip up your sunglasses and you'll be OK.  There's still lots of chances to to really fast after that.  There might be cops at the park boundary writing tickets for people that cross over the double yellow.

You can certainly ride from the hotel to the start/finish

The US 36 bikeway is good training.  We have a few rides in Summit we could show you that will make the climb no problem.  10 mile canyon is pretty awesome.  Add Vail Pass and you're golden.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2019)

ok that's good to know, I think the wife ordered some lights when she signed us up - So do I need a "front light" for the tunnel?

And we promise we are doing some bike rides with yall this summer - last summer I think having  a kid graduate and family stay for a month really wrecked our summer! - This year even though middle kid graduates I think the family is not staying as long (crossed fingers)

Do people ride crazy fast or will there be an old people section?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> ok that's good to know, I think the wife ordered some lights when she signed us up - So do I need a "front light" for the tunnel?
> 
> And we promise we are doing some bike rides with yall this summer - last summer I think having  a kid graduate and family stay for a month really wrecked our summer! - This year even though middle kid graduates I think the family is not staying as long (crossed fingers)
> 
> Do people ride crazy fast or will there be an old people section?


I rode with both a front and rear light that I got off the Amazon. Yes, there will be the riders who see themselves as semi-pro, and there will be an "old people" group. The nice thing about these organized rides is that there are groups of all rider abilities, and you can find a group of people who ride the same level as you. I really enjoyed my ride at Tour of the Moon. Just remember it is a RIDE, not a RACE, even though some will treat it that way. Don't worry if people are passing you...ride YOUR ride and climb, and, most important, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2019)

I hope to drift towards the lower 2/3 of the ride, I defin just want to finish and have no desire for time - its just this state has so many crazy bike riders here I just hope its not entirely full of boulder assholes who want to try and do 55 MPH..

thanks for all the intel!

We are starting to see the schedule open up for us with only 1 kid in High School next year so looking forward to do more stuff like this before our bodies fall apart.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2019)

I can't remember the top speed I hit on the way down...maybe 50...I went to CU Boulder...does that make me an asshole?


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2019)

FLBuff PE said:


> I went to CU Boulder...does that make me an asshole?


We didn't want to say anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2019)

Would you ride 3- wide on SH 119 on a weekend and act like the cars are the problem?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Would you ride 3- wide on SH 119 on a weekend and act like the cars are the problem?


No, because I prefer to ride solo, most times. See discussion in the Fitness thread about getting away.



Master slacker said:


>


Better that you know now.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2019)

you may have been away a while but I am sure you know the types I am referring to - I realize they call the "trail" on US 35 a bikeway, but there are several tools on there always tryin to do time trials for the Tour De France that need a good kick in the nuts!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 11, 2019)

We have those over here, too. And I have definitely seen the racer wanna-bes in the metro area.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, I've been limping my mountain bike along for many years now. Last year, my chain snapped while climbing up Mary's Loop in Fruits. A couple of good guys on the trail gave me a quick link to fix my chain. Then, on a different climb, it snapped again. That was a long walk back to the trail head. I had the bike tuned, but it still was shifting weird. Then, last weekend while riding it to the store, it shifted the chain between the front drive and the frame, and jammed. It's a ~20 year old Kona full suspension, so nothing super special. I looked into upgrading components, and it would cost about as much as a newer bike. So, long story short, I'm in the market for a new mountain bike. Anyone have experience with the 1x drives vs. 2x?


----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Would you ride 3- wide on SH 119 on a weekend and act like the cars are the problem?


I feel like those groups are the ones that get me buzzed by vehicles when I'm riding solo, way over on the right. Like the driver has built up rage from cyclists who don't share the road.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2019)

@Road Guy I rode the Colorado National Monument this weekend, in the same direction that you will. The loop starts out rolling, then when you get to the west entrance of the Monument, the climbing starts. 1,100 feet of climbing in the first 4 miles to the visitor's center. Take it easy, and ride your climb. Make sure you and Mrs. RG have both front and rear lights...there are two tunnels that you ride through on the way up. After that initial beating over the head, the grade flattens out, and is a more gradual climb. There are a few "You thought you were done climbing? Take this!" grades, but nothing like the initial climb. After you hit the high point (6,400 feet), it is a gradual decent until Cold shivers (or something like that), and then the decent becomes fast and winding (and fun). The best piece of advice I can offer, other than what I have previously, is make sure that you are used to being on your bike for 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

good intel thank you!  - Weather was shitty here yesterday (windy as F) but we did another15 miles- trying to get my butt cheeks used to the ride. But its very little elevation gain, but I am hoping to be able to add 5 miles a week or something.

I just need to find a place to get some hill climb work in.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

And there are too many gadgets available for bike riding!

I've got a Garmin fenix watch which is great - it tells me speed and distance, and that's about all I really need. Probably not NASA rated but close enough for government work

The wife has a similar watch, but ordered some sensors that connect to the watch for counting cadence? and some other stuff. She spent the first half of our ride pulling over and bitching that it wasn't connecting and then when it would connect it would disconnect the blue tooth for her music, i tried not to laugh cause she gets some gadget and then gets upset when it doesn't work, or until she figures it out, I was like, cant we just ride? we have done this route 100 X so you should know about how far we have gone and such..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2019)

^Too true on the gadgets. I broke down and got a Garmin bike computer (not the ultra fancy ones), and got the cadence and speed sensors for it, as well as the heart rate monitor. I find that I like to know where I'm comfortable riding (HR and cadence), as well as how hard I'm working (HR).


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 8, 2019)

On Saturday we had a bike swap near my house. Took my wife's and my old mountain bikes to the swap (they were pretty worn out), and they sold! We were shocked. More importantly, I found a mountain bike for myself. Breezer Repack Expert with a dropper post the former owner put on. 27.5" wheels. I ready to get out on some trails and get back into mountain biking. I'm not giving up road riding, just expanding my horizons. The pic below is not my bike, but a pic of what I picked up.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 8, 2019)

Good news.

Mrs Kevo gave the OK for me to ride my bike to work during the summer.

Granted it's only 3.5 miles one way, but it will be a good thing to do!


----------



## P-E (May 26, 2019)

First ride of the year today.  My legs feel like jello, my arse is sore, and my neck is sore.   I need a nap and a beer.   Need to get out there more often and get in shape.


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

So I picked this up Friday, one of the REI brand bikes, I am told these come of the Giant Assembly Line... I was going back and forth with a similar specialized bike at another shop for a little more, but I had almost $400 in REI $$$ (dividends and gift cards we get through our wellness program) plus the 15% off memorial day sale...

https://www.rei.com/product/106343/co-op-cycles-ard-12-bike

Honestly have to say I never thought I would join this club, but "hory shit" was this thing fast (on the test drive)

I am going to start with just some of those extra spikey mountain bike pedals- I am not really looking forward to learning the whole clip in pedal saga, after watching my wife fall down almost every time she goes out with hers (even when we are not drunk biking)


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

Really considering having a cheap solid front fork put on my Diamondback so I can actually use it again.  Too fat for the fork that's on it, and junior no longer as a mountain bike, so...


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

Are you trying to get away from the "suspension" part?


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Are you trying to get away from the "suspension" part?


Yep.  It will probably never see anything beyond greenway or neighborhood duty (junior is no longer interested in any single track trails), and a fork from Fox, etc. that will actually hold me up worth a darn is about what the bike cost me in the first place.  Right now have my pedal energy is wasted from the front of the bike bobbing up and down.


----------



## P-E (May 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So I picked this up Friday, one of the REI brand bikes, I am told these come of the Giant Assembly Line... I was going back and forth with a similar specialized bike at another shop for a little more, but I had almost $400 in REI $$$ (dividends and gift cards we get through our wellness program) plus the 15% off memorial day sale...
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/106343/co-op-cycles-ard-12-bike
> 
> ...


I haven’t bothered with the clip in pedals.  I do have the old fashioned pedal cages.  Those are easy to get out of.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2019)

Supe said:


> Yep.  It will probably never see anything beyond greenway or neighborhood duty (junior is no longer interested in any single track trails), and a fork from Fox, etc. that will actually hold me up worth a darn is about what the bike cost me in the first place.  Right now have my pedal energy is wasted from the front of the bike bobbing up and down.


Even pretty cheap suspension has a way to lock it out. Have you tightened down the adjustment knob?


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

^- that or maybe the suspension part is busted? I'm fairly heavy (240 lbs) and my fork doesn't do that to me?


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

CSB - I have, it does not lock it out.  The knobs offer virtually no adjustment, actually.  I will have to pop the knobs off and see if I can do it with an allen key.

RG - this particular fork just has a really weak spring in it, and a stiffer one isn't available.  The woes of a cheap bike.


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

Gotcha-

Just drill a hole through it and bolt the sombitch.......

It’s funny a few years ago I bought a $800 Giant mountain bike which I thought was crazy and now I’m looking at some mountain bikes in the “low $2,000’s” (in a few years) seems there are lots of old man clubs of mountain bikers here -


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

If the tubing wasn't so thin that I I didn't think it would wallow out, I'd have no reservations about pinning the sucker.  I could always just weld it (I mean, I think it's like a $70 fork new).


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

if only you knew someone with a welder.......


----------



## leggo PE (May 28, 2019)

I have clipless pedals (call them clip in and you're a rookie) and have never fallen with them getting stuck. But I have had a few close calls. I got used to them pretty quickly.

They are a must have (read: huge help) if you plan on biking serious hills!


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2019)

so I did a leisurely 15 miles last night on the new bike, definitely a different feeling than the mountain bike - took me a few miles just to figure out how to shift the dam gears - I don't know if I need to upgrade my "bike shorts" but my ass was on fire the last 5 miles coming back to the house!


----------



## MA_PE (May 31, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so I did a leisurely 15 miles last night on the new bike, definitely a different feeling than the mountain bike - took me a few miles just to figure out how to shift the dam gears - I don't know if I need to upgrade my "bike shorts" but my ass was on fire the last 5 miles coming back to the house!


Maybe you should cut back on the taco bell.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 31, 2019)

The position on the road bike is very different than the mountain bike, so you are on different "sit bones". Just keep riding, and you'll get your ass in shape!


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2019)

it also very unforgiving, get to close to edge of road / trail and your done for! I felt like I was weaving back and forth a lot?


----------



## P-E (Jun 1, 2019)

Yup on a road bike you need to worry about all the road hazards (drains, rocks, sand, branches, pot holes).


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2019)

2nd ride felt a little better, did a little over 20 miles yesterday , got some better bike shorts - I think my seat was a tad too high on the last ride also.  It definitely doesn't turn on a dime like the mtn bikes handles, I don't know why but I always seem to drift to the right and then I'm like O shit I'm about to run off the edge of the trail..

Also make a future schedule note, this time next year, EB.com ride of the Bike Ride Across Nebraska!  There will be team shirts, and we will have a beer cart girl


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 10, 2019)

Biked to work this morning. Only took me 5 mins more than driving.

I'm loving this!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 10, 2019)

I did my first bike "race" this weekend. Not a race at all but a large group ride of varying distances to bring folks to a struggling mill town in northern Maine.

With my warmup &amp; cool down ride (to/from the airbnb), it was my longest ride ever: 26.6mi lol

Convinced boyfriend to do the century - Strava tells him it was 108mi. I thankfully also still have a boyfriend after that lol

He's looking forward to returning to mountain biking, I look forward to getting my Saturdays back - he isn't a morning person so it'd be 8a or so before he'd get out of bed, then we'd eat and we wouldn't start riding until 1030-11 (or later). And his rides would be 3-4.5 hours in training (he busted his road bike twice during training so did a bunch of rides on his single speed so he didn't get all of the long rides he was supposed to, I think his max was 58-60mi). So it'll be nice to have more of our day back


----------



## csb (Jun 10, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I did my first bike "race" this weekend. Not a race at all but a large group ride of varying distances to bring folks to a struggling mill town in northern Maine.
> 
> With my warmup &amp; cool down ride (to/from the airbnb), it was my longest ride ever: 26.6mi lol
> 
> ...


What town did you ride to in Maine? I'm from "The County" originally.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 10, 2019)

csb said:


> What town did you ride to in Maine? I'm from "The County" originally.


It was the Millinocket Century, done in the same spirit as the marathon


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2019)

Yesterday we rode from Copper Mountain to Vail Pass, felt good and then decided to go towards vail - was really fun until we realized we had to go back up to vail pass -

All in all legs did pretty good for some 10% slopes at 10,000 feet - but that ride back up to vail pass (from Vail) was a bitch!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2019)

Riding through Leadville today and someone put this in the woods.. literally scared the shit out of me when I looked left...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2019)

has anyone taking a mini bike tech class anywhere?  I don't want to take a full master bike tech class but was wondering if anyone had taken any of the ones at REI and if they are any good?

Would like to be able to do my own tuning and not have to always rely on taking and retrieving from the bike shop..


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2019)

We have the Tour the Moon this weekend - I have put nearly 600 miles on my road bike this summer and for the most part have enjoyed riding but I am so ready for this to be over and do something else.. 

Anyone who has done this it looks like the fist 5 miles is a gradual uphill and then there is around 5 miles of 7+% grade and then it levels off again? And by level off it goes to 3-5% grade.


----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2019)

You got this RG.  The 7% is not bad, I thought it was 6.  But it's kind of long and continuous. There's an aid station at the end of most of the climb, great photo op there.  You'll be ready for a break and a snack then.  A joke the wife and I had the first time was "photo op!" when we started getting tired.

There's virtually no climb until you get to the park.  Are you doing the 40 or adding the Fruita loop for 60?  I'd just do the 40 if you're unsure.  An extra 20 miles of flat before the climb won't help except to drain your legs.

Make sure you have the flashing tail lights for the downhill tunnel, and watch your speed there.  I rode thru with dark sunglasses the first time and it was scary as hell. A good forward light wouldn't hurt either.  We saw a pileup in there last year.  The first two tunnels are nothing, they're on the uphill and you can almost see all the way thru.  The downhill one is long and unlit.  We would stop at the switchbacks above to make sure we had a nice gap before going thru.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2019)

We are just doing the 40- we have heard the Fruita loop isn't worth it - plus 3000 uphill is enough workout for me!

They basically require you to buy lights when you register now, I think they have had some accidents - but we have them!

We have done 2500 FT of elevation mountain biking, but that was a slow burn at mostly 2-3% - to me its enough practive but the wife is paranoid she is going to get stuck in between a bunch of overzealous riders.. we plan to try and be near the back of the pack - 
 

It doesn't help that she has had a ton of bike patients in the ICU this summer, and most of them were just bike crashes (no vehicle) it makes her brain overthink stuff..


----------



## cement (Sep 24, 2019)

I crashed on Saturday at the bottom of the Lake Dillon dam.  Going too fast I skidded out on loose sand, hit my head and was knocked out, then skidded on my face.  Pretty ugly. The bruise on my hip is epic!

not to scare you or anything.

But you guys are really fit, you'll be fine on the climb.  There will be some competitive types on this event, but lots of regular folks too.  The super riders will all take off for Fruita, so you won;t be passed by masses on the uphill.  On these events we usually find a few riders doing pretty much the same ride we are and share the misery.  Then you see them at the lunch afterward and you feel like superman!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2019)

yikes, hope all is ok!  knock on wood I haven't fallen yet!!!!!!!

The wife is worried about going over the side of the cliff...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> The wife is worried about going over the side of the cliff...


This seems very unlikely if she knows how to properly use her brakes and has good grip strength.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2019)

I know, but that's just how her brain works seeing the 0.01% bad things that (might) happen to you in life every day at work.  She has seen so many bad motorcycle patients she freaks out if when one zips past  us on the interstate, similar to PTSD I guess..


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I know, but that's just how her brain works seeing the 0.01% bad things that (might) happen to you in life every day at work.  She has seen so many bad motorcycle patients she freaks out if when one zips past  us on the interstate, similar to PTSD I guess..


That's fair.


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2019)

cement said:


> I crashed on Saturday at the bottom of the Lake Dillon dam.  Going too fast I skidded out on loose sand, hit my head and was knocked out, then skidded on my face.  Pretty ugly. The bruise on my hip is epic!
> 
> not to scare you or anything.
> 
> But you guys are really fit, you'll be fine on the climb.  There will be some competitive types on this event, but lots of regular folks too.  The super riders will all take off for Fruita, so you won;t be passed by masses on the uphill.  On these events we usually find a few riders doing pretty much the same ride we are and share the misery.  Then you see them at the lunch afterward and you feel like superman!


Oh no! I hope you're okay!


----------



## cement (Sep 27, 2019)

csb said:


> Oh no! I hope you're okay!


Feeling better every day, thanks.  Nice to have a pile of sick leave to use.

Finally looked at the bike last night, the derailleur didn't look happy.  LBS had previously said I might be needing a new one soon.

Changing bags of frozen peas and heading back to the sofa.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2019)

Bags of frozen peas?  Which head did you hurt?


----------



## cement (Sep 27, 2019)

There'll be none of that until the stitches come out.

I've got a hematoma that looks like a pint bag of blood on my hip


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2019)

Hope the stitches come it soon!

Did a drive through of



the ride - didn’t look as bad as I thought - 

It’s like I’m on the set of city slickers 3


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2019)

That last little bit of uphill was F’n bullshit 






We opted out of the extra Fruita ride - was windy as F by the time we got to that point.


----------



## csb (Sep 30, 2019)

cement said:


> Feeling better every day, thanks.  Nice to have a pile of sick leave to use.
> 
> Finally looked at the bike last night, the derailleur didn't look happy.  LBS had previously said I might be needing a new one soon.
> 
> Changing bags of frozen peas and heading back to the sofa.


When I was in fifth grade, I hit a patch of sand while flying down a hill. I dislocated my elbow and flew through the air, then slid on my side for a bit, putting a flat spot in my Avenir helmet. I don't envy you at all.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 30, 2019)

I went on my first outside ride in 6 weeks on Saturday. Ouch.

16 miles. It felt like it was the beginning of the season again.

I'm considering finding an early June ride to train for to keep my cycling up - it'd make my boyfriend very happy (though he's more MTB and I refuse due to vision issues). 

I've bike commuted a few times in the last couple of weeks but 3-4mi isn't much and I don't want to go too fast there and get gross before work (no shower here)


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I went on my first outside ride in 6 weeks on Saturday. Ouch.
> 
> 16 miles. It felt like it was the beginning of the season again.
> 
> ...


http://bran-inc.org/wp/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 1, 2019)

csb said:


> http://bran-inc.org/wp/


I appreciate the link. Nebraska is a bit far from me, here in Maine LOL 

I've found a couple already a little more local that I'm going to look into more after the test - mostly finding fundraising rides, low fundraising bar though so I could just pay it all myself lol


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2019)

I know a couple in New Hampshire that will be driving out for it! They moved from Old Town, ME, to the Littleton area, so let me know if you need a ride.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2019)

What are yalls thoughts on doin Ragbrai instead of Bran this summer?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the offer @csb lol


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> What are yalls thoughts on doin Ragbrai instead of Bran this summer?


I've locked in on BRAN with a couple of people traveling out for it, but I'd be down for RAGBRAI 2021. Let's make it happen.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2019)

how desolate is BRAN?  Are there enough riders to keep an 18 wheeler from making you a red dot on the shoulder?

The wife's 5 miles on a state highway with a 4 foot shoulder at Tour of the Moon this past weekend was enough for her to bow out of BRAN (since her friends have told her the bikes in Iowa pretty much take over the road.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey guys! A coworker/soccer teammate/friend convinced me to do a century ride with him and his brother 2 weekends ago, so I guess I'm required to post here.  

Did a relatively slow pace, and stopped at all the aid stations for oranges, banana, starfruit, pretzels, donuts, malasada, spam musubi, etc... so it took us ~9.5 hours. Was feeling very strong up until we did the optional "Hill Climb Challenge" at mile 80, which was a mildly soul crushing 565' gain over 1.23 miles, (avg 9% grade). We then decided to "sprint to the finish", aiming for 20 mph on flats... I was starting to fall off the pace towards the very end....

Since our bike computers were all &lt;100 miles at this point, we decided to go around the park in circles until they said 100... Which for me meant going an extra 6 miles... Was on flats though, and pretty easy to do. Felt strong during this. All in all, mostly fun experience. Plus I got a super stylish bike short tan souvenir.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2019)

I miss malasadas and spam musubi, but at least the Mrs. can make spam musubi here. Were they from Leonard's?


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> how desolate is BRAN?  Are there enough riders to keep an 18 wheeler from making you a red dot on the shoulder?
> 
> The wife's 5 miles on a state highway with a 4 foot shoulder at Tour of the Moon this past weekend was enough for her to bow out of BRAN (since her friends have told her the bikes in Iowa pretty much take over the road.


BRAN is pretty desolate. There's usually not a ton of riders around, but there's also not a ton of vehicles either. I had zero problems this year, but we were pretty far north. 

RAGBRAI is mostly all bikes on the road, but I've encountered plenty of cars as well. I've had more aggressive driver experiences on RAGBRAI than BRAN, but that's because drivers who forgot RAGBRAI was happening are super stuck and super pissed. However, don't tell your wife that. Way more crashes on RAGBRAI for sure with bike to bike and bike vs road. It's a lot of people who haven't ridden bikes trying to ride all together. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is, I've seen more carnage on RAGBRAI, but if cars are scarier, it's fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

This sounds mean but I really wish I could just do this solo - When we bike together its like I am taking a kid along, have to make sure someone other than myself is okay, can you hold my bike while I adjust my helmet, and being a female if the temperature changes 1 degree there is a stop and a wardrobe change happening... she was ahead of me at tour the moon on the uphill, but she doesn't like to go fast on the only fun part of the ride, that downhill exiting the park, I left her and enjoyed myself and could tell she was irked, I mean shit if I am going to ride 3000 feet of uphill I am going to take the quick way down!

But I think once you have seen someone "survive" a bike hit by an 18 wheeler I don't know if you cant unsee it - and by survive I mean a quadriplegic, including a brain injury that the doctors should have not given the family false hope and just let the guy go.. so that's her hesitation on BRAN - I think she even saw a pic you posted on FB along the shoulder of the road and a semi coming up behind you?


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> This sounds mean but I really wish I could just do this solo - When we bike together its like I am taking a kid along, have to make sure someone other than myself is okay, can you hold my bike while I adjust my helmet, and being a female if the temperature changes 1 degree there is a stop and a wardrobe change happening... she was ahead of me at tour the moon on the uphill, but she doesn't like to go fast on the only fun part of the ride, that downhill exiting the park, I left her and enjoyed myself and could tell she was irked, I mean shit if I am going to ride 3000 feet of uphill I am going to take the quick way down!
> 
> But I think once you have seen someone "survive" a bike hit by an 18 wheeler I don't know if you cant unsee it - and by survive I mean a quadriplegic, including a brain injury that the doctors should have not given the family false hope and just let the guy go.. so that's her hesitation on BRAN - I think she even saw a pic you posted on FB along the shoulder of the road and a semi coming up behind you?


It was an ag sprayer! Stop showing her my facebook feed! 

I get it. The first bike trip my mom went on she called to let us know that a woman had been hit and killed by a semi. By all accounts, she pulled out in front of the truck. They aren't sure if she saw someone up ahead turn and she thought it was clear or what, but don't think I don't think about it when I'm out there. However, I work alongside highways and I know there's always that chance at work, too. 

I always go solo. It's my time to ride and think and eat and just be. Some couples do it and have fun and some couples do it and hate each other. I think the ones that come, ride separately, then see each other in camp have the best time. 

Also, if she was a chonky female, you wouldn't need her to put on a coat. She'd also go downhill faster.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 9, 2019)

Ble_PE said:


> I miss malasadas and spam musubi, but at least the Mrs. can make spam musubi here. Were they from Leonard's?


Yesah. The most Leonard's boxes I've never seen in my life, at the race starting point. You could probably make malasadas as well! When I was in middle school I remember making them in "Home Ec" class. Would have to fry with oil (Or air fry?) though. 



Road Guy said:


> This sounds mean but I really wish I could just do this solo - When we bike together its like I am taking a kid along...


I relatively recently de-coupled w/ a girlfriend, and saw them on the century ride at a few of the aid stations. Agree, it was nice not having to think about someone else, and not having to consider matching someone else's (slower, sorry) pace.

That said, the people I rode with probably felt that angst having to match my/their Dad's pace.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 1, 2019)

Just installed 700x38c Schwalbe Marathon tires, gearing up for winter commuting!


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2019)

I love Schwalbe Marathons.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Soon I get to move my road bike and bike trainer so I can get that back up and going. We have Cranksgiving soon and thankfully, we can make it this year.

It's basically a bike scavenger hunt to support a local food bank. We're given a list of things to get and what store to get it from but we can go in any order we want. 

Did it last year after not biking outside for over a year, I was a shaking mess. I'll be huffing and puffing this year but I won't be as nervous with the cars. 

And I get to ride around with a turkey in my backpack


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> And I get to ride around with a turkey in my backpack


Now that's not something you hear every day!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2019)

I love the Schwalbe Marathons too!


----------



## preeb (Nov 6, 2019)

I feel attacked.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2019)

What's with the bottle of fake maple syrup?!?!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> What's with the bottle of fake maple syrup?!?!


Fairly certain it's a nod to Ted King's Untapped, which is just maple syrup in a packet.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2019)

I scored a few small bottles of that at the Calgary airport, (buy 3 get 3 or something) if anyone needs any?

Dont judge, the sales girl was wearing pigtails and I couldn't concentrate!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Got new ESI Chunky grips for the rainy day commuter. These are the best!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 17, 2019)

I bent the right side of my drop bars this morning when I fell over on my bike due to my own stupidity. I also think my brakes got nudged to be misaligned. I think my derailleur is okay, though.

I'm taking my bike into the shop on Thursday anyway, to get my wheels switched to not quik-release, so I'll have them take a good look at it then.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Okay, I didn't actually bend the drop bars, themselves, thankfully! I just bent the shifter and break level. I was able to mostly bend them back into place myself. I'm happy about that!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2019)

my bikes are safely hanging from the garage for another 3 months or so...


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> my bikes are safely hanging from the garage for another 3 months or so...


You should just put on some fat treaded tires and bike through the snow!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2019)

Ive thought about just going and buying a fat tire bike but its probably not a good time to drop $8G's with the holiday and all..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> my bikes are safely hanging from the garage for another 3 months or so...


Same, probs 4mo here. I do have a trainer setup so thatll happen when I get my garmin sensor put back on


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok! Got new brakes on the mtb! Taking some friends on some local trails and showing a newbie how to ride mtb. Trying to get some trail riding in before the rains turn all the singletrack into mush.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 16, 2020)

does anyone use a headlamp on your person as well as a headlight on the bike?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't. I also do not do very much twilight/night time riding. But I do have a headlight for on the bike which works very well. My headlamp would not fit around my bike helmet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> does anyone use a headlamp on your person as well as a headlight on the bike?


Yes, I have a Cygolite Dart attached to my helmet and a second light on a low rack mount on my fork (for better depth perception, it casts a better shadow than headlamp). For my ride home I have to ride on mixed surfaces: city streets, paved cycle path, and trail so it's kinda necessary.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 28, 2020)

Woohoo! Got the Tour de Placer Roubaix gravel ride on Saturday. Got new 700x41c knobbies and new brake pads. Due to some road construction they had alter the route for more climbing! It's gonna be 53 miles of Type 2 fun for sure. *dies*


----------



## preeb (Feb 10, 2020)

[SIZE=11pt]So I’m just getting into cycling and I’m wondering if I should be upgrading my bike. I just bought a Trek Dual Sport 2 last summer and I rode it around town and on bike trails and the bike handles that just fine. I went on a casual group ride where everyone was on a road bike and in lycra. Turns out once every year this group does a climb and that’s the day I decided to go. I was able to keep up with the group, but there were frequent breaks. On descents though, I was way behind everyone. I’m not sure how fast I was going, but I was just spinning out at the highest gear. The total trip was about 25 miles. They suggested I go on their annual Century Ride event, but I decided I wasn’t ready for that yet.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I want to do the ride next year, but I don’t know if I have the right bike for it. I am thinking about trading my bike in for an entry level road bike or trying to find a used model on craigslist. If I trade in, I’m basically losing a lot on the trade-in. Effectively paying more for an entry level bike. On the other hand, I don’t want to have to deal with two bikes if I’m not really going to ride the other one. The bikes on craigslist seem to vary from ~$200 vintage bikes to $1000+ for carbon frames. I don’t know much about what I’m looking for, so I’d feel better if I got a bike fit that comes with a new bike. What would you do in my situation?[/SIZE]


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2020)

preeb said:


> [SIZE=11pt]So I’m just getting into cycling and I’m wondering if I should be upgrading my bike. I just bought a Trek Dual Sport 2 last summer and I rode it around town and on bike trails and the bike handles that just fine. I went on a casual group ride where everyone was on a road bike and in lycra. Turns out once every year this group does a climb and that’s the day I decided to go. I was able to keep up with the group, but there were frequent breaks. On descents though, I was way behind everyone. I’m not sure how fast I was going, but I was just spinning out at the highest gear. The total trip was about 25 miles. They suggested I go on their annual Century Ride event, but I decided I wasn’t ready for that yet.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]I want to do the ride next year, but I don’t know if I have the right bike for it. I am thinking about trading my bike in for an entry level road bike or trying to find a used model on craigslist. If I trade in, I’m basically losing a lot on the trade-in. Effectively paying more for an entry level bike. On the other hand, I don’t want to have to deal with two bikes if I’m not really going to ride the other one. The bikes on craigslist seem to vary from ~$200 vintage bikes to $1000+ for carbon frames. I don’t know much about what I’m looking for, so I’d feel better if I got a bike fit that comes with a new bike. What would you do in my situation?[/SIZE]


Go to your local bike shop and try tell them everything you just told us. Keep the bike you have now.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 11, 2020)

I second what csb said.  There's an enormous difference between a hybrid and a road bike.  Every person and bike is different, but I average almost 3 mph faster on my road bike than the hybrid.  But the hybrid is a lot more comfortable for commuting and on the crappy roads we have around here.  So it probably makes sense to have both (it does for me at least.)

I'd also suggest shopping around a bit for a road bike and make sure you get something you're comfortable on.  I found I wasn't comfortable on Treks, but I liked Specialized and Giant.


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2020)

Also consider keeping your existing bike and renting a road bike for the one event.  The rental bike would likely be a better bike than the one you'd be looking at buying anyways.


----------



## preeb (Feb 11, 2020)

csb said:


> Go to your local bike shop and try tell them everything you just told us. Keep the bike you have now.


I've talked to a LBS about some of these issues and they ran me through some of the benefits of the road bikes. They said they would take the blue book value of the bike, which is about half of the original cost. I do think I will keep the bike I have for commuting, but at least try some of the road bikes at the shops to see how they feel.



mudpuppy said:


> I second what csb said.  There's an enormous difference between a hybrid and a road bike.  Every person and bike is different, but I average almost 3 mph faster on my road bike than the hybrid.  But the hybrid is a lot more comfortable for commuting and on the crappy roads we have around here.  So it probably makes sense to have both (it does for me at least.)
> 
> I'd also suggest shopping around a bit for a road bike and make sure you get something you're comfortable on.  I found I wasn't comfortable on Treks, but I liked Specialized and Giant.


I did buy this bike originally for commuting. The roads here in Upstate NY get torn up due to the weather and other factors. It wasn't until I went on the group ride that I felt the urge to get another bike. I'll have to try some out at the LBS to feel the difference.



Supe said:


> Also consider keeping your existing bike and renting a road bike for the one event.  The rental bike would likely be a better bike than the one you'd be looking at buying anyways.


I'm not sure if this is something that any of my LBS's do, I'll have to call them and find out. Another thought I had is to go on more group rides and ask if anyone has an extra bike they would let me borrow. It would be good practice anyway to get me ready for the event.

Thanks for tips, guys.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2020)

(coming from a _non bike_ guy who does like to ride my bike)

Last year we were going to do a race/ride here with just under 50 miles and a shit ton of elevation.  I bought the road bike from REI because I had around $500 bucks in dividend money and in Denver id say 90% of the bike shops are just to F'n judgmental for me.  I cant recall the bike name but it was the REI brand, which I was told was done at the Giant plant, mainly wanted the good gears and cared less about having the carbon frame stuff. bike was around $2200?  I am 6'2" so I just needed the XL size - But I did compare similar bikes with some bike nerd friends I was working with who said the specs on that bike were equal to or better than the ones I had looked at the Bike Shops.

The wife had a "Specialized" hybrid bike and she was going to just use that and not buy a bike, but about half way through the summer, even with her riding 2X as much as me, the hybrid bike just wasn't going to keep up with a road bike, especially on the hills. So she went and looked at several bikes at several different LBS, got the same judgmental asshole feel that once you are not interested in the $4500 bike they dont really give much a shit about you, so she went back and got the women's equivalent of the REI brand bike I bought in the spring.  She took the hill climbs more serious than me and was doing 150 miles a week and ended up kicking my ass for the most part - except that she cant ride fast downhill . lol.

We did originally buy her hybrid bike at a local bike shop that wasnt "stuffy" but that guy sold it to his kids so it went from being "donuts" to "avacado toast" .. but the old guy had this comment about the hybrid bikes. You can ride on both the pavement or the dirt / gravel on the same ride- it doesnt do either one very well but it does do them both. (or something)

But anyways, I think the point I was trying to make is that for the longer road rides you probably need to get a road bike and get some miles in on it.   I only have a mountain bike and road-bike - we use the mountain bike for trips to the gym, Mexican restaurant, day drinking, etc. 

This reminds me I really want to get a better mountain bike for this summer, but I am also eyeing some 37" tires for the jeep. If only I can get some dependas off the payroll..


----------



## csb (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2020)

The number of bikes one needs is easily computed by the simple formula # bikes I need = N + 1, where N = number of bikes currently owned.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> The number of bikes one needs is easily computed by the simple formula # bikes I need = N + 1, where N = number of bikes currently owned.


this 

i've got a road bike and a cross bike. Boyfriend has single speed cross, MTB, cross bikes.

if my eyes weren't so cruddy and if Boyfriend didn't want to keep me around, i'd have a mountain bike too LOL

i've considered trading in my road bike for a better one but i've got one of the better ones for the price range and to get something better, i'm looking at 2k+.

i hate all of the bike shops here too, except the one I bought my road bike from. and they closed 3 years ago. i'm still mad about it.

Thankfully Boyfriend and his best friend are very into biking and will fix my bikes


----------



## preeb (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh no, I don't want to be drowning in bikes 6 months from now!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2020)

my 17 year old went mtn biking a few times last summer,  he rented mtn bikes for around 35-40 bucks a day - which may be the way to go. (for me)  I hate to drop another $5K in mtn bikes this summer assuming the wife will follow me around..


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2020)

I've been thinking about getting a bike lately, but I don't think I'm ready to drop a ton of money on one just yet. I'm mainly looking for something that I can use to ride around with my kids in the neighborhood or on local trails. I'm definitely not interested in a road bike because I'm never going to be riding around on the roads near my house because drivers here are crazy. I'm leaning toward just getting a MTB knowing that it's not going to be the best when riding on the street or paved trails, but it gives me the option to go out with my neighbor and ride on some of the trails that he rides on. I'm just too indecisive I guess.


----------



## preeb (Feb 12, 2020)

I would look for something used on Craigslist if it's just casual riding. New bikes are expensive, and I would rather not buy a new Walmart bike.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Ble - I read where NC ranks up there with CO in terms of bike use in the Country so you should be able to find good stock available used, as long as you know what size you need - I did buy my first actual "nice" bike at a Bike Shop, it was around $500 bucks, on sale because the owner was switching over from Giant to Specialized and he needed to get rid of it.  But anything in the Giant / Trek / Specialized name brand should hold its worth and durability.  I am sure if you post the link to what you are looking at from craigslist here the true bike nerds can tell you if the gears are good.

When we moved here from Atlanta the kids had to ride bikes to school (or walk) as there were no school busses. Their $200 sports authority bikes fell apart after a few months of daily riding and I got them all nearly 20 year old treks off cragslist for around $150 / EA (I still have 2 of them hanging in my garage I need to sell)


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2020)

I've been looking at craigslist and facebook marketplace, but I'm basically lost when it comes to bikes. I'll try to remember to post a link here to see what people think if I find something I think looks promising.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2020)

so you can all call me a hypocrite after this post...

nearly 2 months of garage XF exercises was really annoying my knee so I started doing some bike rides since the weather was nice - and I needed an escape - we have a great trail network here that in normal times you can do 20-30 miles of biking and never cross a road, with everyone and their grandmother out for walks now its made it hard for the amateur cyclist like me to go out since apparently the walkers like to take up the full width of the trail. 

I do some driving around google earth and find some smaller collector roads East West Routes from the house that have wide  bike lanes on them, and less traffic -I had one of those blinky light things for under the seat from tour the moon. So went out and did a couple 15 miles rides each day - still creeps me out but getting used to it - nice that traffic is a little less on these roads not sure if that's normal or just due to the current situation.

I hope my wife doesnt check my Garmin and see I did this because she would likely kill me (she had a couple really bad bike wreck patients a few years ago that still traumatized her I think) 

Still dont have my ass chapped to do more than an hour, but getting there -


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 4, 2020)

I've started riding as well. I have a couple of routes from my office that I can do, and I have a 13 mile loop with descent climbs from the house (did that one yesterday). Minimal traffic and minimal other people around, so I feel ok riding.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2020)

I think I would really enjoy that ride from Boulder to Lyons, but dont know if I am ready for 65 mph traffic yet - the 45 mph local roads is just "fine"

I kind of hope I can go ride rocky mtn trail ridge road this year, usually before its open to cars and while they are doing snow removal its open for bikes, but I dont know if estes park wants all these people up there yet - but like most everything, maybe next year....


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 4, 2020)

Mount Evans is on my "bucket" climbing list. As is Pike's Peak. Maybe next year...


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2020)

Both of those sound “fun” - Evans is so crowded it’s probably safer than Pikes with all the out of town tourists screaming up the road fast and furious style -

We should set that ride up next summer - I’d give it a try....


----------



## P-E (May 22, 2020)

Finally got the bike out and did 17 mi on the bike path.  Not too many out there, but I’m guessing the weekend will be mobbed.  I going to be hurting tomorrow, so I might as well have a beer.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2020)

I saw some people did Mt Evans this past weekend, may have to get that on the earl August calendar?

Back in January I had some bad tendentious from over using my elbow - its mostly gone now, but I am seeing that on any bike ride of say 10 miles or more it just aggravates the hell out of the same elbow, it normally goes away in a day if I scrape it or us the theragun, but it just seems weird, must not be fully healed, I tried wearing a elbow sleeve but it didnt stop it from happening..  - anyone ever have anything similar happen? maybe just the vibration irritate it a little?


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2020)

You may want to try scooting your seat up or putting yourself in a more upright position to take some of the weight off of your arms.  I have similar problems with my wrist on the MTB, but have done just about everything I can setup-wise with an XC bike.  Guess I'll just have to buy a full suspension trail bike to fix it


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2020)

its weird  I road over 400 miles  last year and didnt have this issue, I think its just still got some type of injury that hasn't healed all the way - cause it only does it on the one elbow

It was worse on the mountain bike - but the seat it already "way on up there" if you know what I mean..

I am hoping to grab an end of season full suspension bike so I can put it in "fun mode"...


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2020)

I think I need to wait at least a full year before I get yelled at for buying another bike.  Pretty good selection of used stuff around here given how popular it is, especially if you're willing to drive an hour or two towards Asheville/Pisgah.  I do wonder if I would be better off on a small frame bike than a medium though.  I'm right on the cusp at 5'7", with short legs and longer torso, so maybe my Trek just feels a bit big being that geometry is set up for XC, and I'm use to BMX-sized bikes.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2020)

Do you have shops near the trails where you can test out the higher end bikes? its both good and bad if you know what I mean, but its cool to see the differences.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Do you have shops near the trails where you can test out the higher end bikes? its both good and bad if you know what I mean, but its cool to see the differences.


I think I would need to take a trip to find some.  Most of the local places (other than Trek) may stock some of the more popular stuff, but can't afford the overhead to carry a ton of different brands in multiple sizes.  There's one place that carries some Giant and another that carries some Santa Cruz, but most of the local places really cater to the road bike crowd.  Even then, there's only so much you can do riding around outside the shop.  What I'll probably do at some point is try renting some different makes from the USNWC and trying them out, which should help narrow it down.


----------



## P-E (Jun 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I saw some people did Mt Evans this past weekend, may have to get that on the earl August calendar?
> 
> Back in January I had some bad tendentious from over using my elbow - its mostly gone now, but I am seeing that on any bike ride of say 10 miles or more it just aggravates the hell out of the same elbow, it normally goes away in a day if I scrape it or us the theragun, but it just seems weird, must not be fully healed, I tried wearing a elbow sleeve but it didnt stop it from happening..  - anyone ever have anything similar happen? maybe just the vibration irritate it a little?


I had that a year or so ago.  It lasted for what seemed forever.  I got it from shoveling dirt trying to landscape/grade my side yard.  You just need to let it rest and heal - it will eventually go away.


----------



## csb (Jun 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I saw some people did Mt Evans this past weekend, may have to get that on the earl August calendar?
> 
> Back in January I had some bad tendentious from over using my elbow - its mostly gone now, but I am seeing that on any bike ride of say 10 miles or more it just aggravates the hell out of the same elbow, it normally goes away in a day if I scrape it or us the theragun, but it just seems weird, must not be fully healed, I tried wearing a elbow sleeve but it didnt stop it from happening..  - anyone ever have anything similar happen? maybe just the vibration irritate it a little?


Is it your dominant hand or the stranger?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2020)

its the lefty (non dominant) Its been banged up ever since I was working on pull ups last January  - strange enough I can do pull ups with _almost_ no pain, but things like raking leaves aggravate the hell out of it._  I went to the witch doctor in March and got some dry needling which really seemed to help, but basically throu_gh the quarantine I left it alone (didnt do any pull up type movements) and it got 90%- 

but something about a long bike ride also irritates the shit out of it. ( for example I did 74 hanging leg raises today and I dont feel any discomfort at all in the elbow) but Saturday after the ride I had to use my right arm to move my left arm..


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2020)

Finally put Junior's bike back together last night with hydraulic brakes and non-integrated shifters.  Good thing I guessed right on the parts, but not bad to do.  

I had never had the bike tuned up after initial purchase, and after going through the derailleur adjustments myself... good Lord those kids at big box stores don't know how to put a bike together.  Now shifts properly through all the gears.  Brakes were pre-bled, but still feel a bit spongey to me.  The rear brake line was too long, so I ordered another olive and barb to shorten and will rebleed everything and see how it feels.  She had also wrecked hard enough at one point that the handlebars were crooked, and she'd been riding around like that.


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> its the lefty (non dominant) Its been banged up ever since I was working on pull ups last January  - strange enough I can do pull ups with _almost_ no pain, but things like raking leaves aggravate the hell out of it._  I went to the witch doctor in March and got some dry needling which really seemed to help, but basically throu_gh the quarantine I left it alone (didnt do any pull up type movements) and it got 90%-
> 
> but something about a long bike ride also irritates the shit out of it. ( for example I did 74 hanging leg raises today and I dont feel any discomfort at all in the elbow) but Saturday after the ride I had to use my right arm to move my left arm..


This is why my touring bike is a lawn chair with wheels.


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2020)

So I ordered a 180mm rotor to try on the front of my bike.  It stops OK, but feels like the rear brake does a lot of the work on hills, or I have to drag the rear brake to be confident in the stopping power of the front brake.  I've already got the spacers, so for $9, I figure it's worth a shot.

Also lucked out and found a $15 set of brand new Marin handlebar takeoffs for Junior's bike.  Her bars are only 600mm, and it really hinders your control over the front of the back.  Not sure why those narrow bars were ever a fad?  I think these are 780mm, and I'll cut them down if I have to, but they'll be loads better either way. 

Of course right after I buy my Trek, I find out that they're coming standard with a 1X for 2021 three months from now.  Not that I would have waited anyways, but it's the principle of the thing!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2020)

you should open up a neighborhood bike repair shop at the rate your going!


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2020)

My repair stand is getting delivered today or tomorrow.  I already got sick of making Junior hold shit or working on it upside down  :bag:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

We got one of those last year and although I didn’t need something else in the garage it Is Defin. Ice to have when you need it


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2020)

I figure if I do one tuneup on each bike, it's already paid for itself.  Even just for washing bikes/lubricating chains it will make things a lot easier.


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2020)

So I was really surprised at how nice the bike stand was.  I ordered this one, though it's already gone up in price: https://www.amazon.com/Bikehand-Mechanic-Bicycle-Repair-Stand/dp/B00D9B7OKQ/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&amp;keywords=bike+repair+stand&amp;qid=1592490397&amp;sr=8-1-spons&amp;psc=1&amp;spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzMTlKM0JRUkhCWjVEJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTAxODkzRThHQzVIQ0pTS0ZMJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2NzQ1MjIxWlZWVTE4Wk1EME9HJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I was really leaning towards ordering the Park Tool stand, which was $200 plus another $20 for the tool tray.  This one had really good reviews though, so I gave it a shot.  For $130 WITH the tool tray, it's really well constructed and sturdy.  I wish the tool tray could mount up a little higher, but it doesn't bother me enough to spend another $90 on it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 18, 2020)

That looks identical to the one we ordered last year - its been handy to have.  I think I ended up taking the tray off as it kept getting in the way


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 19, 2020)

That is the EXACT stand that I have. LOVE it. I had to put a new chain on my road bike last weekend (snapped and dropped the old chain while on a climb), and having the bike elevated on the stand made the repair so much easier. Also, washing/cleaning the bikes is a lot easier on the stand. Clean bike = fast bike.


----------



## P-E (Jun 20, 2020)

I’ve been wanting a stand to do simple things like clean/oil the chain.   That one looks good.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2020)

Used it the other day, works well.  There was a little bit of flex in the head when gripping it by the seat post, but still worked great.  When I say flex in the head, I mean you would want to put a hand on the frame if you were going to torque down a bottom bracket, but for regular stuff, it works awesome.  It was SO NICE doing a brake install and bleed on Junior's bike without having to work hunched over on the ground.

I tried going for a ride the other night, and the chain was dropping almost instantly under any kind of torque.  I had to put it on the large chainring and listen to some nasty noises and try to make it through 3 miles of tech trail in highway gear mode.  Needless to say, my legs were fried.  Took it to Trek, he cleaned out and regreased bottom bracket and said the front derailleur had rotated some.  It didn't look to me like it was off when I just eyeballed it on the trail, but it seemed OK out in front of the house after he tuned it and I rode up and down the street.  I'm half nervous to get it back out and see what it'll do tonight, so fingers crossed.  It's just making me want to go to a 1X even more.  

Of course as I was stranded in the woods nearing dark, Mrs. Supe and Junior bailed and then accidentally took the wrong trail.  Rather than do the sharp turn, they kept going down the "tunnel trail" which is the long one that links the two distant greenway areas.  When Junior got back to the truck, she was covered head to toe in mud.  Apparently she went flying down a hill into a giant mud pit which happened to have a root in it, and went flying off the bike.  Thankfully, the bike is OK.


----------



## csb (Jun 22, 2020)

The first time I wrecked a bike, I was covered in blood and I just kept saying, "I'm sorry about the bike!" I was maybe 5 or 6.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2020)

Well, test ride in front of the house for new 180mm front disc has revealed that my bike is dead.  An out-of-calibration eyeball looks like something is jacked with the lower derailleur pulley.  It doesn't look bent, there's not a scuff mark anywhere on it, but it is definitely not in line with the rest of the derailleur, and when the chain dropped at the crank, the idler gear was cockeyed and the chain was off in it.  Hopefully Trek will warranty and not pull a "you must have bent it".  The hanger is definitely NOT bent, and it shifts just fine.


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2020)

Dropped the bike off today.  Trek tech thinks the chain suck is being caused by a defective crank.  They're going to replace under warranty, hopefully know by tomorrow how long it will take.

I "convinced" Mrs. Supe that we need a backup bike in case one goes down in need of repair.  I think that bike is probably going to be a Specialized Stumpjumper ST Alloy when I can find one


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 23, 2020)

You have jumped into the cyclist stereotype wholeheartedly. Welcome! Number of bikes needed = N+1, where N = current number of bikes owned. Also, you are upgrading your bikes at a record pace!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 23, 2020)

My husband is currently about to get a mountain bike built. That would bring his total up to 3. A beater bike, a road bike, and a mountain bike. I have two road bikes, but one is treated more like a beater bike (cheaper parts but still a good steel frame), and one much nicer road bike that I had custom built.

Unless for a future mini Leggo, we will likely never buy a prebuilt bike again. And that is fine by us!


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> You have jumped into the cyclist stereotype wholeheartedly. Welcome! Number of bikes needed = N+1, where N = current number of bikes owned. Also, you are upgrading your bikes at a record pace!


I've now got a local guy trying to sell me a 2018 Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon for basically 1/2 of list price.  He upgrades every two years.  In really good shape other than normal cassette/chain wear.  Mrs. Supe will kill me if I do it...


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2020)

Supe said:


> I've now got a local guy trying to sell me a 2018 Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon for basically 1/2 of list price.  He upgrades every two years.  In really good shape other than normal cassette/chain wear.  Mrs. Supe will kill me if I do it...


BUY IT.


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2020)

A friend is updating his bike, so I get his older version of this:

https://intensecycles.com/collections/tracer


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 24, 2020)

Supe said:


> I've now got a local guy trying to sell me a 2018 Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon for basically 1/2 of list price.  He upgrades every two years.  In really good shape other than normal cassette/chain wear.  Mrs. Supe will kill me if I do it...


Just tell her it's cheaper than another race car.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

csb said:


> BUY IT.


He was actually asking less than BB value to start, and was willing to negotiate a bit too...


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> Just tell her it's cheaper than another race car.


At current rate, I'm not sure that's entirely true?


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

FWIW he was asking $3k with room to negotiate.  He upgrades every 2 years, so is wanting to sell to get an order in for a 2021.  It looks clean in the pics with only very minor scratches on fork and around bottom bracket.  Had a downtube protector on it from day one:

2018 Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon


Fox Float rear shock, Fox 34 front (110/120)

XT shifter/derailleur/brakes

Reverb dropper post

Raceface wheels (29er with 27.5+ capability), Maxxis Minion front and Ardent rear

Raceface stem and carbon bars

XTR pedals (which I'd swap, as I don't like clipless)

Fresh pads/brake bleed

Shocks serviced fall of 2019

Casette/chain have about 50% life


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2020)

The Santa Cruz would be an amazing step up. I think you'd be really, really happy with it. Plus it'll weigh at least 50% less than your current set up (I'm guessing more like 65-70%).


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

It's actually not that much lighter - 27 lbs vs. 32 for the Trek.  Being a hardtail really keeps the weight down on the Trek.  The biggest hurdle will be Mrs. Supe and my pending divorce if I buy it...


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2020)

But you'll have a cool bike.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

csb said:


> But you'll have a cool bike.


True.  And nothing picks up chicks like a chubby guy standing next to a safety cone orange Santa Cruz wearing a bike helmet.


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm a member of the #orangebikeclub. It's a good club!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2020)

I took mini-ble out to a local park yesterday and got in about 4 miles of riding. It's an old golf course, so they've repurposed the cart paths into walking/biking paths. We had a good time and I hope to do this at least once a week with him.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks like the Trek is also getting an upgrade!  The warranty crank will be going in the spares bin.  While looking through reviews of Box components, I found a thread that took me to Velomine who is selling off all their box stuff on closeout.  I just got the Box 2 rear derailleur, 11 speed 46t cassette, shifter, and chain for a 1x conversion for $139 shipped, which is less than half price.  I opted for that over their X-wide 50 tooth option, because the 46t version of the derailleur is shorter, and around here, the roots/rocks are killer but I almost never use the granny gear on the climbs.  Now I just need to find a crank and front chain ring to match.  And then go buy that Tallboy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 25, 2020)

I will admit to being skeptical of the 1X setup for mountain bikes, but after buying and riding one for about a year now, I have zero issues with it, and like it a lot. I have not met a hill that I can't climb (yet) with my 1X.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2020)

Supe said:


> Looks like the Trek is also getting an upgrade!  The warranty crank will be going in the spares bin.  While looking through reviews of Box components, I found a thread that took me to Velomine who is selling off all their box stuff on closeout.  I just got the Box 2 rear derailleur, 11 speed 46t cassette, shifter, and chain for a 1x conversion for $139 shipped, which is less than half price.  I opted for that over their X-wide 50 tooth option, because the 46t version of the derailleur is shorter, and around here, the roots/rocks are killer but I almost never use the granny gear on the climbs.  Now I just need to find a crank and front chain ring to match.  And then go buy that Tallboy.


Meanwhile I'm over here on my $200 used bike...


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> I will admit to being skeptical of the 1X setup for mountain bikes, but after buying and riding one for about a year now, I have zero issues with it, and like it a lot. I have not met a hill that I can't climb (yet) with my 1X.


The fact that my 2x square taper crank has already shit the bed has me spooked.  Yeah, it's probably a fluke, but...

Around here, I almost never use the lowest granny gears, and I only used the tall chain ring to get me out of the woods when the crank took a shit, and to "race" Junior up the street once.  There are no super long/steep sustained climbs.  It's lots of short punchy stuff with roots everywhere, so you spin half the time if you're in the lowest gear.  Most importantly, it's one less thing to break.  

I just ordered a SRAM DUB bottom bracket and NX Eagle crank set and all the tools I need to install everything (and work on Mrs. Supe's/Junior's bikes), so fingers crossed!



Ble_PE said:


> Meanwhile I'm over here on my $200 used bike...


Yeah, but you don't have OTD (obsessive tinkering disorder).


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Meanwhile I'm over here on my $200 used bike...


This reminds me of how nuts the lower end used market is right now.  I am seeing Trek Marlin 5's, the entry level $600 Trek, selling used for $800 and being snatched up in 10-15 minutes of posting.  It is INSANE.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2020)

Is this saltwater bad for the gears?


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

Meh, hose it down afterwards and cross your fingers.  The noise from sand being in my chain/cassette/derailleur would make me want to chuck the thing in the water anyways.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

Part still on order from Trek.  All they can tell me is that they placed the order for the parts, with zero ETA on when it will show up from Shimano.  I guess the race is on as to whether Trek will finish the warranty work before all my new stuff shows up and I do it myself...

I've made the decision to at least go look at the Santa Cruz in person.  Just waiting for this congestion to clear up before I venture out anywhere again.


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes. Just "look." 

(Waits for Supe to post pictures of his new bike.)


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

So of course my Box 1 stuff gets here (really nice, gives you an appreciation for how crappy lower end derailleurs and shifters are), but Jenson not only hasn't shipped my crank and bottom bracket, but the order history is showing me paying for both but only lists the bottom bracket as having been ordered.  WTF?  Tried calling, got put in queue, got queue callback, said leave a message, we're getting 1300+ calls.  WTFFFFF?  Put in a ticket online, we'll see if I get a response.  If they can't get their shit together, I'm just going to cancel the order and buy Shimano or Raceface cranks and BB somewhere else, since everyone is out of stock on the SRAM.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2020)

Sure enough, he has absolutely no clue why it did that, but apologized, and offered to cancel the order after showing the crankset was now on backorder.  I got lucky, found ONE PLACE that had both the crankset and BB in stock, and with their "join our email list" deal, the % off was able to more than offset two day shipping.  I'm going riding this weekend if it kills me!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2020)

I cant decide between logging some good mtn biking miles this weekend or doing some jeeping.....


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I cant decide between logging some good mtn biking miles this weekend or doing some jeeping.....


May as well get the biking in before it gets too hot to want to do it.

Mrs. Supe hasn't been feeling well (back spasms), so I stole her bike and took Junior for a short ride last night.  She has been complaining about craning her neck too much when she rides, and she needs to be more upright than most because her neck has never been right since a car accident several years back.  Man, her setup is terrible!  Between the length of the stem and the seat pitched forward like she has it, you basically had to ride with arms locked out in front of you.  My wrists/palms were killing me after about 3 minutes of riding, because it's like all your weight is in your hands and working to keep you on the bike. 

Going to adjust her seat this weekend, but I think I'm going to order her a shorter stem (70mm factory, going to order a 35mm) and some riser bars that are swept back a bit more.  Think that'll do it?  Can't move her seat much further forward, but changing the angle will SURELY help.  

Of course, after seeing that we went riding without her, she made the comment - "I'm bummed you went without me.  I* don't like not having an extra bike in case one is broken, you need to go get a spare.*"

My response:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 30, 2020)

Supe said:


> Part still on order from Trek.  All they can tell me is that they placed the order for the parts, with zero ETA on when it will show up from Shimano.  I guess the race is on as to whether Trek will finish the warranty work before all my new stuff shows up and I do it myself...
> 
> I've made the decision to at least go look at the Santa Cruz in person.  Just waiting for this congestion to clear up before I venture out anywhere again.






Supe said:


> May as well get the biking in before it gets too hot to want to do it.
> 
> Mrs. Supe hasn't been feeling well (back spasms), so I stole her bike and took Junior for a short ride last night.  She has been complaining about craning her neck too much when she rides, and she needs to be more upright than most because her neck has never been right since a car accident several years back.  Man, her setup is terrible!  Between the length of the stem and the seat pitched forward like she has it, you basically had to ride with arms locked out in front of you.  My wrists/palms were killing me after about 3 minutes of riding, because it's like all your weight is in your hands and working to keep you on the bike.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2020)

I feel like if I sit on the Santa Cruz and DON'T like it at this point, I'm going to be devastated.


----------



## csb (Jun 30, 2020)

Make sure the nose of that saddle is tipped up or she's going to have problems with her prostate in the long term.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

It's definitely a bit nosed down, and is first on my list of things to adjust.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

Waited in line 90 minutes to pick up my still broken Trek.

Now waiting for UPS guy like to show up with my crankset and BB like


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2020)

It's up and running again! 

Of course, I KNEW the one part of this that had the potential to be a PITA was pulling the cranks off the square taper BB.  I splurged and bought the Park Tool crank puller knowing that it wouldn't strip out like the cheapies you find on Amazon.  Drive side crank, no problem.  Right side... STRIPPED HALF THE THREADS OFF THE TOOL AND BUGGERED THE CRANK THREADS IN DOING SO.  Ended up having to sacrifice the old crank arm and taking the bolt/block of wood/BFH approach to get it done. 

Smooth sailing after that.  Cassette gave no issues, nor did derailleur or bottom bracket.  The only thing that bugged me is that they don't mark the L/H screws, so on more than one occasion, I got it set, then accidentally adjusted it again after shifting and had to redo it.  Lucked out on chain, it was EXACTLY the right length.  Any shorter and I would have been screwed. 

Probably take it out to a trail tonight to see how everything works and what needs adjustment.  Shifted/sounded fine on the stand, we'll see if it stays that way under load.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

so is the frame the only thing original on the bike at this point?


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so is the frame the only thing original on the bike at this point?


Front fork, stem, handlebars, grips, wheels/tires.  But, I need to be a bit more upright, so I will be changing stem and handlebars. 

Maiden voyage went well.  Plenty of range.  Ran into some poor shifting in the lowest two gears towards the end of the trail, but a barrel adjuster turn cleaned that up.  No dropped chains or issues otherwise.


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2020)

The good news - I am a proud waitlisted owner of a 2018 Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon, LOL.  Met the guy, negotiated a price (knocked off a couple hundred and he keeps the clipless pedals), and will be paying/picking it up as soon as his 2021 comes in which should be in 2-3 weeks or so since its his only bike.  It was actually in better shape than it looked in the pics for the most part.  All superficial scratches, mostly from his "idiot sons who thought it was a good idea to rest a carbon bike against the ping pong table in the garage."  

Bad news - I had my first Jerry of the Day moment yesterday.  Took Junior to a new trail on Monday, but since she and Mrs. Supe stayed up until 5AM playing video games on their phones, Mrs. Supe couldn't get out of bed.  It's right around a 6 mile loop, lots of fun, plenty of small jumps along the way (I hit one about 18" tall and forgot to drop my seat post down, whoops), and LOTS of drops anywhere from 8" to 2' or so, that if you're not careful, you can go over the bars.

Feeling left out, we went back again Tuesday morning.  After some minor heart attacks and one absolutely amazing fishtail save to keep myself from smacking a tree that was an "I wish I had that on video" moment (yes, it was the result of a terrible line choice, but you don't need to know that), adrenaline was up and I was feeling far too confident in my abilities. 

We progressed along the trail, and I really misjudged the tallest drop about 3/4 of the way in.  This particular one is about 6 to 7 feet tall or so, but isn't a problem as long as you do a slow roll in and just ride it straight down, keeping both wheels on the ground.  Naturally, that is the total opposite of what I did, since I forgot where I was on the trail and WAY overcooked the entry.  Of course, the brakes don't do shit when the wheels are sliding on steep, sandy soil, so I goosed it right into a root that sticks up about 4" out of the ground which grabbed the front tire, kicked the bike sideways, sending me into some sort of 1/4 turn sliding somersault.  This somersault landed me backwards into a sapling which "thankfully" stopped me by my neck, just in time for me to see my bike somehow bouncing into my extended/overhead legs.

Fortunately, no real harm done, other than one witness who checked on me after groaning "AUGGHHHH, MAN DOWN".  The bike getting tangled up in my legs gave me a pretty swollen and tender left ankle which is already feeling better this morning, and a couple punch marks in the back of my right ankle where the chainring somehow bit me.  The worst of it is the left thumb which bent backwards on the initial landing, which is very swollen and tender this morning, but I'm confident nothing is broken. 

I feel like I've been hit by a freight train right now, but Junior is really enjoying herself as she builds confidence and clears some of the features, and we're getting to spend time together, so it's worth it!

I definitely need to get a hydration pack ASAP.  I was empty on the big Gatorade bottle at the end of 6 miles, and there are quite a few longer trails within a short drive.  One of the 2/2.5L packs should work well.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 7, 2020)

^That sounds exactly like stories everyone I know who mountain bikes tells, and then says, "you should try it!"  My favorite is my coworker that injured himself to the point where he was hospitalized with a kidney injury and still says I should get into it.  No thanks.


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2020)

In all fairness, Mountain Biking is pretty safe for those who don't have an affinity for going faster in/on everything with wheels.  I'll probably be racing wheelchairs someday.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2020)

Leadville MTB 100 next year Supe!


----------



## Supe (Jul 8, 2020)

Hard pass.  Wyoming nearly killed me ON FOOT.


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2020)

Rough week for the Supe clan.  We tried our luck at another new-to-us trail in the area, Purser Park.  For the most part, it's a very mild trail. 

First part, "The Enchanted Forest", is very freaky ride through some very narrowly spaced tall trees with the ground covered in pine straw.  The entire ride section is like being on a skinny that never ends, as there are only a few areas where you're not trying to avoid clipping your bars on a tree.  The photo below that I found online is from one of the "breaks" in the trail.  Outside of the breaks, there isn't a single part of the trail where you can't stretch your arms out and touch two trees in any direction.  I don't think its even rideable with an 800mm bar set.







However, there were more than a handful of tricky spots in the trail.  There are two pretty rowdy descents with loose over hard soil that you basically can't brake on without locking up the tires.  I narrowly escaped them both.  Junior was not so lucky on the one that requires a sharp fast turn onto a bridge and went OTB.  No major injury, but plenty of scrapes and bruising.  It really spooked her though - she ended up walking almost the last 1/3 of the trail because of it.  She and Mrs. Supe went from "this is our favorite trail yet!" to "we're never coming back here".

There were also a couple really sharp, really sudden, zero momentum climbs over HUGE roots.  Enough so that you question whether or not they alternate trail direction each year based on how some of the features are set up.  One of those climbs was a no go, and I managed to flatten a couple saplings in the process.  On another of those climbs, my foot slid off the pedal, shredding/hooking my shoelace and destroying my shin against the pedals.  One section had a mundane wood not-so-skinny through a section, but started off slow and off camber, so I humpty-dumptied it off the side.  Mrs. Supe thought it was hilarious... until she did the exact same thing, but scratched up her arm in the process.

Of course, what all this boils down to is me needing to upgrade the Marlin again, so I ordered a Suntour Epixon air fork for it.  I am actually going to swap the Rockshox 29er fork onto Junior's bike (which is a 27.5) and ride it myself to see how it feels.  Since that's a true XC bike, it has a very shallow head angle, and that Suntour XCT garbage fork on the front is just acting like a pogo stick on the downhills and self destructing.  The Rockshox coil fork is pretty good and the preload adjustment actually works, so I'm curious to see how the ride will be affected, given that the 29er fork will actually slacken the head tube angle.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2020)

that does look narrow as shit!

Can you convert my Giant MB into a dual suspension bike? you seem to be getting pretty handy with the bike maintenance!


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2020)

I sure can!  It'll be expensive and ride like absolute shit, but the customer is always right!


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2020)

Well, I'm almost done modifying the Trek.  Yesterday, a set of 780mm PNW Range handlebars went on with a 30mm rise.  Much more comfortable than the stock Bontragers which were hard on my wrists.  I am now just waiting on the new front fork (Suntour Epixon), and I ordered a KS E20 dropper post.

My biggest issue with the dropper post was my baby legs.  The Trek has a pretty high seat post, and I have really short legs, so I needed a very low stack height (seat collar to center of saddle rail at full extension), with an external cable routing.  I struck out completely finding anything with the 145mm stack height that I need, they're all too long at full extension. 

So, I ordered the "infinite adjust" dropper post, which will lock in place wherever you release the lever.  However, this is still kind of sucky, because it will never extend to where you want it - it will always extend to the max, and you'll have to shift it down to the perfect height with your butt.  So, my current plan is to use some thin, coated wire and a couple ferrules to create a limit strap to stop the seat at exactly the height I want, which should take care of that issue.  The strap will go from the seat rail to the seat post QR collar.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2020)

Installed the new front fork yesterday.  Between it and the handlebars, you sit way more upright than stock, which was a very forward/low XC feeling.  It'll take some getting used to, but looking forward to seeing how it feels.  If I don't like it, I will drop the fork back to 100mm in front down from 120.  Tried setting sag, but at 20% or so it was way too soft based on a 15 second ride in front of the house.  Fork was using up almost all of its travel from plowing under braking.  Will air up and try again once I can shake this cough.  I also sent Suntour a note asking about volume spacers, as I suspect I will need them given my weight and riding style.  I don't know if they make any volume spacers for it, but suspect I can add oil to the air chamber to accomplish the same thing.  It is definitely way more plush at top and mid stroke than the Rockshox coil fork was, and a good bit lighter.  

Dropper post is also here, but the provided cable is too short to route under the BB and up the back of the seat tube, so that will have to wait until the replacement cable and housing come in.  

FWIW, vacuum cleaner wand attachments might also be the perfect size to act as a driver/seating tool for a crown bearing race...


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2020)

My shock pump arrived yesterday, but I didn't get to airing up the shocks. Pedals arrived Saturday and I went for a brief ride and whoa is a dropper post like the best thing ever. Also, full suspension is like I've switched to a Crown Vic.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2020)

csb said:


> My shock pump arrived yesterday, but I didn't get to airing up the shocks. Pedals arrived Saturday and I went for a brief ride and whoa is a dropper post like the best thing ever. Also, full suspension is like I've switched to a Crown Vic.


I'm super jelly that you got an enduro bike.  I kept trying to talk myself into skipping the Tallboy and going with something with more travel, but it would suck to ride on the local trails which are perfect for the short travel bikes.  I'd rather use it as an excuse to buy a different all mountain/enduro bike later on if I felt like I needed to ride out in Western NC, but sadly, I think we'll have moved somewhere before I ever get the chance.


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2020)

Supe said:


> I'm super jelly that you got an enduro bike.  I kept trying to talk myself into skipping the Tallboy and going with something with more travel, but it would suck to ride on the local trails which are perfect for the short travel bikes.  I'd rather use it as an excuse to buy a different all mountain/enduro bike later on if I felt like I needed to ride out in Western NC, but sadly, I think we'll have moved somewhere before I ever get the chance.


Move to Colorado.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2020)

csb said:


> Move to Colorado.


I'd consider it if those damn hippies would start building some real power plants.


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2020)

For all intents and purposes, the Marlin is complete.  Getting the dropper post installed was a bitch.  The entire thing needed to be disassembled to reclock the actuator assembly to clear the QR for the seat post, the internal cable routing down to the BB was not being cooperative, but I got it.  Thankfully, a quick seat check seems like I don't need to put a limit strap on it, so when I can breathe again, I will go for a test ride.  The only thing I don't like is how busy the cockpit has gotten with the dropper post and remote lockout for the fork, but nothing I can do about that for now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

Is that the auto seat dropper thing?  - Thats a must have on my ext mountain bike!

Knee was feeling weird so I opted out of the normal Saturday workout (which looked like it really sucked) - ended up doing around 30 miles on the ole street bike, lately I cant stand to do out and backs, so I tried to make a loop, ended up on a road with zero bike lanes and no sidewalk for about the longest mile ride of my life, defin a wrong decision. Was up early so not many cars out but I still have no idea why people enjoy doing that type of riding - where the white line is the edge of pavement..

They have Mount Evans closed to cars so I really want to try and get my legs and ass in shape to do that ( havent rode much and my ass hurts worse than my legs today!)


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> They have Mount Evans closed to cars so I really want to try and get my legs and ass in shape to do that ( havent rode much and my ass hurts worse than my legs today!)




Why is Mt. Evans closed to cars?  Covid?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah - Its normally a Cluster Fuck up there with people driving there - we went just before the closed it last year and even in the freezing weather it was pretty crowded -

But Id like to try and give it a whirl mid August or so before it starts getting too cold.. they got some snow up there this past weekend it looked like ( we got some much needed rain here in Denver) = snow in mountains I guess..


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Is that the auto seat dropper thing?  - Thats a must have on my ext mountain bike!


Yep, push lever and sit to lower, stand up and push lever to raise.

They recently opened this place in Western NC: https://ridekanuga.com/

Downhill park, but you climb to the top, no ski lift.  Supposed to be really fun with plenty of beginner trails, would like to try it out before we close up shop in NC.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

So is there an easy grade to ride to the top?

Ive never done any of the ones here, they look cool but there is so much to mountain bike in the summer without having to go to the ski resort - I feel like I give them enough money in the winter.

If I stay here I really got to get an upgraded bike for next winter...


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes, there's like two green trails that are long, easy climbs to the top.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah - Its normally a Cluster Fuck up there with people driving there - we went just before the closed it last year and even in the freezing weather it was pretty crowded -
> 
> But Id like to try and give it a whirl mid August or so before it starts getting too cold.. they got some snow up there this past weekend it looked like ( we got some much needed rain here in Denver) = snow in mountains I guess..




I can't imagine riding a bike up there.  I got out of breath just walking from the car to the summit at 14k feet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

The good thing about doing a 14'er (walking or riding) is that if it gets real bad you just turn around and walk downhill and you almost instantly feel better!

But I think living at high altitude your body generates more red blood cells so its a little easier for the local crowd -

I really would like to bike up to the visitors center at Rocky Mountain National Park after Labor Day when the crowds die down but there is so little shoulder even reduced traffic would make it a little concerning (for my anyways) -


----------



## csb (Jul 27, 2020)

Did they keep Old Fall River Road closed this year? Seems like people should be allowed to bike up that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

I believe its open but I like the gears on my road bike better for this area.  But at least its one way traffic.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2020)

They opened Fall River Road on June 29 to traffic. We camped at RMNP 6/26-6/28, and we saw a group of bikers that had ridden up Fall River Road on Sunday morning on their road bikes. They said road conditions were pretty good for road riding.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

So it must be a fairly smooth dirt road?  I was expecting it to be like some of the mining roads but apparently not.


----------



## csb (Jul 27, 2020)

https://www.nps.gov/romo/planyourvisit/old_fall_river_road.htm

"Motor nature trail"


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah that road doesnt look so bad after all (not sure whey they bill that as a 4WD road) - well maybe for a Subaru 

I still think Id like to find a time to ride trail ridge road up to the Alpine Visitors Center - trying to get a few folks from the gym to do it so we can be extra cyclist annoying (less chance of getting hit with more #'s) - But I am hoping after labor day the traffic dies down.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I still think Id like to find a time to ride trail ridge road up to the Alpine Visitors Center - trying to get a few folks from the gym to do it so we can be extra cyclist annoying (less chance of getting hit with more #'s) - But I am hoping after labor day the traffic dies down.


Safety in numbers when it comes to biking!


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2020)

It's a plane!  It's bigfoot!  It's some sort of slow, two-wheeled land barge!  No - it's Extreme Supe! 

Turns out, I was not nearly extreme enough to attempt the big ass wooden ski jump that was shortly ahead, so I just bitched out and rolled it.  Maybe after I lose a couple pounds and don't have a strongman contest looming in November that I need to remain mostly un-injured for.  But I at least made it up and over everything on the black diamond trail!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2020)

pimping the rogue shirt make sure you dont forget to stop and do some zercher squats along the trail!

Also its nice to see a forest that isn't 90% pine trees..


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2020)

I almost always wear Rogue or other gym shirts when riding, because they already have holes in them from atlas stones or log cleans.  

We did a short ride on Friday, then went to the trail above on Saturday.  The main loop is about 3.5 miles or so, but the BD adds about 2.5 miles of very steep, techy climbs to that.  Mrs. Supe and Junior were not prepared for that sort of distance, especially Mrs. Supe, who was demanding that we bail because she felt like she was going to puke.  So we only ended up doing a few laps around the pump track, 1/2 mile or so on the intermediate trail, and then bailed just before the end of the black diamond trail.  Had to cut up a walking path, through a subdivision, and down the road to re-enter the park from the street and head back to the truck. 

I went by myself on a short ride last night, because it's the only thing that seems to help my asthma/chest open up.  With the two of them, it's about a 45 minute ride of about 2.5 miles that alternates between mostly flow downhill and then long not-too-steep climbs.  If I'm booking it by myself, I can do it in about 30.  I was clearly NOT recovered for that ride, because it absolutely kicked my ass.  I went planning on doing two laps and was absolutely fried after just one, with more stops than usual. 

I've got to find a way of getting Junior used to using her gears (she leaves it too low and her pedaling gets her nowhere), and to learn to trust speed.  She doesn't get that its easier to buzz/drop over stuff at speed sometimes, than to mosey along and sink into every rut and nose dive off shallow drops.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2020)

Those do look like some good trails. Its amazing how short distances can really kill you!

I went up to do some riding in the Indian peaks wilderness yesterday and it was so damn crowded you couldn't even find a place to park. They had forest service staff  making people move on and were blocking off areas so you couldn't park on the side of the road.  and that was leaving at 5:30 AM - too late for the weekends..

I had a fishing pole in the jeep so I drove to this lake and got lucky with a parking spot that "only a jeep" could fit in and worked on my fly casting, but still got very crowded.

The combination of tourists here and locals opting to stay here instead of going on vacation has make all the hiking / biking areas just a cluster fuck-


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Those do look like some good trails. Its amazing how short distances can really kill you!


They're definitely not epic like some of the PNW/Canada stuff or a downhill park, but the local trail builders do a really good job with what they have to work with, which is essentially nothing but donated time and shovels.


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Those do look like some good trails. Its amazing how short distances can really kill you!
> 
> I went up to do some riding in the Indian peaks wilderness yesterday and it was so damn crowded you couldn't even find a place to park. They had forest service staff  making people move on and were blocking off areas so you couldn't park on the side of the road.  and that was leaving at 5:30 AM - too late for the weekends..
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you could all STAY HOME that would mean our normally pretty nice mountains wouldn't have looked like fricking Yellowstone for the last few months. Or, at the very least, buy some fricking gas while you're here.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2020)

Its funny you say that,  I talked to a guy in the parking lot as I was leaving and he basically said that if you want to go hike or fish and get any peace and quiet you pretty much have to go to Wyoming - guess this year maybe need to go to Idaho?

Since were not taking the kid back to College next weekend (he is taking himself, Ill tell him to fill up in Wyoming cause  God  knows what Colorado's History Major Exec Director likes to do with our gas tax revenue)  but we were going to go visit him in September before it gets too cold to camp and try and ride some of the Mickelson Trail - hopefully at last Rapid City will be fairly slow late September?

But I have been wanting to ride this thing for years -  https://gfp.sd.gov/parks/detail/george-s--mickelson-trail/


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Its funny you say that,  I talked to a guy in the parking lot as I was leaving and he basically said that if you want to go hike or fish and get any peace and quiet you pretty much have to go to Wyoming - guess this year maybe need to go to Idaho?
> 
> Since were not taking the kid back to College next weekend (he is taking himself, Ill tell him to fill up in Wyoming cause  God  knows what Colorado's History Major Exec Director likes to do with our gas tax revenue)  but we were going to go visit him in September before it gets too cold to camp and try and ride some of the Mickelson Trail - hopefully at last Rapid City will be fairly slow late September?
> 
> But I have been wanting to ride this thing for years -  https://gfp.sd.gov/parks/detail/george-s--mickelson-trail/


I'm not telling you anything, Greenie. 

I am curious to see what travel trends end up looking like. Usually you can count on mid-August meaning everything has dropped way off as school starts up and we head into our Newlyweds and Nearly Deads season, but if everyone keeps homeschooling, I imagine they'll travel? I dunno.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2020)

I think a lot of the virtual classrooms being done by the states are still following a pretty rigid schedule, so I don't think that will factor in very much.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2020)

The Marlin feels REALLY good with the new fork and shorter stem.  I still need to get my seat position just right, but whatever lack of handling was introduced from the longer fork has been offset by the shorter stem.  I added 20cc of oil to the air chamber to act as a volume spacer, and that really seemed to help stop whatever mid-travel wallow was there where it felt like the fork didn't ramp in fast enough.  I was really zipping along the downhills last night and felt really confident going over some roots, rocks, and flat turns without having to scrub nearly as much speed as usual.  

Just ordered a Fox tailgate pad (which surprisingly was one of the cheapest) for the truck to try and "encourage" Mrs. Supe to go get the damned hitch put on her CRV so I can move the rack to the Honda.  This way I can use the truck for solo rides or trips with just Junior on days Mrs. Supe is working.


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2020)

Turtled it big time on Saturday - too low speed, strong pedal to try and get up and over a janky rock.  Back tire stopped dead, and I flipped over backwards like the wheel was tethered to the ground.  Broke the nose of the bike seat with my ass, landed onto a thankfully flat but protruding rock with the right side of my mid back, handlebars or stem smacked me in the jaw, and right hip/thigh caught a rock.  Scraped up and hurt my pride more than anything, but neck is hurting pretty good.  I was able to hold my head up enough to keep my helmet from smacking the ground when my back landed flat, but still hit hard enough that my helmet visor came off and I've got whiplash pretty good.  Thankfully nobody around to see it until Mrs. Supe and Junior came up the trail, seeing me sitting in the dirt on a hill sucking wind and looking dejected.  Looked even more dejected when I saw a guy come through at average speed and ride right through the feature like it wasn't even there.

That ride REALLY sapped the life out of us.  Plan was to ride two loops and the connector trail between them.  One loop takes about 30 minutes on a good day, the other about 40 or so on a good day.  We greatly underestimated the length, amount of climbing, and terrain on the connector trail, and the effects that the heat/humidity would have on us mid-day.  It was a slow, torture-laden grind to finish that ride.  I probably rode the last 1.5 miles in granny gear exclusively.  Took us just under a full three hours to finish, and we were all out of water.  Mrs. Supe had three spills along the way and is pretty beat up herself. 

Needless to say, we rewarded ourselves with beer and ice cream after that one.  I can't remember the last time I pushed myself that hard physically, if ever.  But, I'm glad I finished it - I feel like if an asthmatic is going to survive COVID, I need to do whatever it takes to make my lungs as strong as they can be.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2020)

Dropper post failure on last night's ride  

Took it apart when I got home.  The KS E20's and LEVs use a small pulley and kevlar braided string with two screw-tight barrels on the end to actuate a small lever on the bottom of the dropper that presses the pin for the actuator.  The string decided to snap right behind the pulley.  I'm going to run to Cabelas this afternoon to grab some braided fishing line to see if I can rig something together until I can get a replacement.  It's only like a $10 part, but I'm going to see if they'll just mail me one under warranty.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2020)

Dropper post fixed, at least temporarily, courtesy of some 100 lbs test Berkley X9 braided fishing line, and a rubber band doubling as an o-ring


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2020)

you need your own bike mech youtube channel!

Ive really been wanting to go ride but these god damn wildfires are so crazy almost everything outside has a thin layer of ash on it. its like a pollen almost...

But hey at least Ive got Cycle Bar tonight!


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2020)

Supe's Bike Bullshit - (c) 2020


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> But hey at least Ive got Cycle Bar tonight!


I had to look that up.  At first I thought it sounded pretty good, but was immediately disappointed when I discovered that it wasn't this.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes its not that 

We did that for a company outing a few years ago, it was a blast, not sure how they get around letting everyone drink on that on open roads but it was pretty fun, highly recommned..
 

Cycle bar not so much, I just hope to not be last!


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2020)

Quick ride last night - f'ing miserable.  Trail was open, but shouldn't have been.  Slicker than goose shit, sketchy as all hell.  Then my dropper post crapped out again, this time in the lowered position.  Had to ride the entire uphill section with my knees damn near in my ears.  0/10, would not recommend.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2020)

Finally did a thing.  Only two issues right now - dropper post lever is sticking.  It's one of those hydraulic Reverb posts, so I ordered the bleed kit for it.  Hopefully that fixes it, otherwise, I'm ditching it and buying a mechanical dropper from PNW.

The other issue is that I'm a fat boy and need climbing gears.  My Trek is an 11-46 cassette with 32 tooth chainring, and this one has a lowly 42 tooth cog out back.  Ordered a cheap 30 tooth chainring to try up front which should give me most of the low end back.  Otherwise, I'll have to fork over the dough for a new cassette, which aren't cheap or plentiful for an 11 speed with XD driver.

I'm not @csb cool with an enduro bike, but this should be a fun ride around these parts.  Looking forward to waving a bunch of in-shape people riding crappy bikes around me as I crawl down the trails like an out of shape snail.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2020)

Im not bike smart enough to know what that means!

Can you add a dropper post to any bike?


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Im not bike smart enough to know what that means!
> 
> Can you add a dropper post to any bike?


TLDR - gearing on new bike makes it harder to pedal up hills vs. old bike, so I'm trying the cheap fix that sacrifices top speed for climbing ability.  

You can add a dropper to almost any bike.  The limiting factors are usually a) are there any protrusions in your seat tube (like rivnuts for water bottles), and b) how tall your seat tube is.  If your seat tube is really tall, a dropper doesn't give much benefit because you'll never really be able to get the seat out of the way.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2020)

Added a pic of the bike, disappeared from the post for some reason the first time.


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2020)

Took the Tallboy out on a ride last night (which was a mistake since my back is not healed yet, so I'm feeling it today).  The bike is actually pretty tricky to get in the air.  Even if you preload before hitting the lip of a jump, it's got a pretty long top tube so you're in a very forward position. 

But, that thing is FAST.  It's crazy how much more confidence inspiring it is at speed.  The Fox shocks are so good at small bump compliance that you don't even feel any of the normal chatter, and you feel better and better the faster you go.  I was EASILY 25% quicker than I was on my hardtail.  Rear traction is crazy good.  It's also strange to feel zero slop in the hub engagement when you start to pedal.  

Things I need to change - seat, just not comfortable for extended periods. 

Handlebars - previous owner used really narrow 740mm bars, I like around 780.  Between the long stem, narrow bars, and slacker head angle, I actually drifted off the trail a few times not realizing just how hard I had to move the bars to make it want to turn.  

Stem - too long, has me in a very forward riding position, need to get more upright/weight back. 

Chain ring - 30 tooth is going on the front.  There is no way I can make it up any sort of extended climb with the 32 tooth.  I just barely made it up the short punchy ones and wanted to kill myself, was always hunting for about two more gears.  

Volume spacers for the fork/shock - I like where the air pressure is, but too easy to use up all the travel.  Needs some volume spacers to firm up the mid-end stroke.

I did hear the BB creak the PO mentioned, so I'll probably replace that when I do the chain ring since he gave me a spare.  The dropper lever is also not working right and needs to be bled.  If a bleed doesn't fix it, I will probably get rid of the reverb dropper and go to a mechanical dropper.  It also drives me nuts how low the levers are on the XT shifters.  The brake levers are in the right spot for one finger braking, but the shifter housing is already up as high as it will go, and you feel like you really have to wrap your hand forward/reach down to upshift.  

All in all, I don't regret buying the bike one bit.  It's so good it almost makes me look like I know what I'm doing, I can't even imagine how hard someone good would be able to push that thing.  

Biggest con to yesterdays trip - they reversed the direction of the trail we ride most often (I think they do it every year), and it SUCKS in the new direction.  The jumps are gone, the pump track section is now just a murderous uphill climb, the rock garden is now uphill, and all of the berms are on the uphill.  I'm super bummed out by it.


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2020)

It's so pretty! 

Why the heck would they do that? That sounds hideous.


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2020)

csb said:


> It's so pretty!
> 
> Why the heck would they do that? That sounds hideous.


I have no idea.  I think they reverse it annually or for some portion of every year, but the local FB page seems to indicate that about 85% hate this variation.  It's genuinely awkward.  I'm hoping the other trail that's part of that system was left alone, because I like it better and this will convince Mrs. Supe and Junior to prefer it too.

Bled the dropper today.  Lots of air, but only marginally better after the bleed.  Considering chunks of o-ring were floating into the syringe during the bleed, I'd say the button is in need of a rebuild, so I'll order the kit and get around to doing it sometime this winter or spring when I have the fork and shock serviced.  

Also, I didn't realize that the damned chain ring was the RaceFace cinch type, which is proprietary.  So back goes the cheap SRAM, and a 30T Wolf Tooth oval chain ring is coming on Saturday.  Mostly because that was what Amazon could get me the fastest, but also because I have zero cadence with a round chain ring and I'm hoping this will help smooth things out.  I basically pistol squat my pedal strokes. 

I did get the new bottom bracket in while everything was apart though, so at least that's one thing off the list.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2020)

I was finally able to get a pair of Bontrager XR grips.  They were the ones that I had on my Marlin before I turtled and they got destroyed.  At $15, they're the comfiest grips I've used yet, including the stupid Ergons that are just OK.  I almost did an REI curbside pickup, but decided to walk in instead.  Glad I did, because they showed 4 in stock but could find them nowhere after three employees combed the inventory rooms looking for them.  The local Trek store had several on the wall despite showing zero in stock.  

They're also made from recycled fishing nets, so I basically saved the planet today by buying bike parts.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 22, 2020)

I like to hijack threads... just so when I look at the website I see my profile pic on all different areas... if anyone reads this, you should laugh because I chose this thread just because of Supe and the fact that he is awesome...


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2020)

Our REI's are in sad shape, they closed most of them and the ones that are open are bare!

I feel like I totally wasted the summer bike season - especially waking up to 22 deg this morning, oh well, March will be here soon enough!

We doing Ragbrai next year right? Ill get YMZ on the Shirt design asap!


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2020)

So I spent $100 on a new dropper lever instead of the $50 for a dropper button rebuild kit.  Money well spent, fixed all my issues, and was easier to bleed.  They should have sold them with the lever to begin with.  

Also got my shifter cleaned out.  The downshift lever was sticking and not wanting to return.  Opened it up, full of muck, gunk, and corrosion.  A steady bath of WD40, some brushing with an acid brush, and some compressed air has it looking 1000x better.  Put a drop or two of the dry teflon lube in there.  We'll see how she does if I ever get a chance to ride it with it being dark out now at 6:00.  I put some riding lights on my Amazon wish list, so we'll see if anyone bites for birthday or xmas.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2020)

Had a chance to ride on Saturday morning.  Dropper lever worked great, as did the shifter after cleaning all the gunk out.  Only two current mechanical issues are 1) a really creaky saddle, creaking where the rails are inserted into the plastic, and 2) the dropper post can be a little sticky on the way down.  The outer seal is pretty chewed up, so it's probably just overdue for a service.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh yeah, I'm really liking the oval chain ring!  Really seems to smooth out the climbs for me and is unnoticeable on the straights.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2020)

I've decided that I don't fall off my bike enough, so I ordered a pair of NightRider Luminas so that I can ride the local trails at night during the fall/winter.  Wheeeee!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 10, 2020)

Supe said:


> I've decided that I don't fall off my bike enough, so I ordered a pair of NightRider Luminas so that I can ride the local trails at night during the fall/winter.  Wheeeee!


Show us the bike! Inquiring minds want to know! Cool Santa Cruz!

Edit: I'm a dummy and didn't see the pic above.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2020)

Of course my lights come today, and I was awakened by the sound of rain pelting the bedroom windows.


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2020)

just get some goggles!


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2020)

They actually shut the trails down here.  Drainage is really poor on most trails, and the mud gets so bad in the clay soils that when the rain finally dries out, all of the singletrack ends up rutted really badly and takes the trail builders a lot of time to fix.  The handful of places that don't close due to rain are sketchy AF even in the dry.


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2020)

First night ride at the local trail.  Good news is that the new lights work great.  Bad news is that the dark makes me a worse rider than I already am, especially on trails I don't have memorized!  No crashes, but a couple sketchy moments on some built up berms where your light shines into the abyss, and you realize that if you go over the top, you're going down about three feet.  Really need to learn how to not lose so much speed going over leaves.  I do OK when its dirt or pine straw, but go full on Driving Miss Daisy over leaves.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 26, 2021)

Sweet, a bike thread!
Road bike: 2016 specialized roubaix sl4 comp
MTB: Trek 2021 Fuel EX 9.8 XT

Just upgraded the mtb in Nov. from a Gary Fischer Marlin 29'er I've been riding since 2014. Mrs. PBR got into a gravel grinder last Feb. and after a few trips out with her this year, I decided to upgrade to something a little lighter. We also signed up for a San Jaun Huts trip coming up in June. It's the Telluride to Moab, 6 night hut-to-hut. Been ramping up the saddle time to get ready, both on the single track or on the trainer (depending on weather).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 1, 2021)

Cool! I want to play.

Road bike: Surly Pacer, Disco Tomato red (it has sparkly glitter bits)
Gravel bike: Surly Cross-Check, black
MTB: Surly World Troller (it's a, gasp!, 26" but with the S&S couplers for breaking down and traveling)

Kinda gave up on owning fancy mountain bikes once I stopped working in shops, especially for big rides. When I go to Downieville I just rent the latest and greatest, too lazy/broke to own/maintain fancy things.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 1, 2021)

I have two bikes, both road. One is an orange Raleigh Grand Sport, which I bought pre-assembled and is now my clunker bike. I love it and it served me well for several years, but isn’t my go-to any longer.

My second bike is my love of my life bike. He’s a white Soma Stanyan. I bought the frame separate (I desperately wanted their 2018 white frame, which I amazingly found at a bike shop a mile away from my house, in my size, for a great deal). I picked out the parts custom with Mr. leggo, and ended up with a very classy, custom-built bike that I will love forever.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2021)

Does anyone here know the Bike Film Festival?

It’s normally an in person traveling film festival featuring short bike films, but is virtual this year, like everything else.

I hadn’t heard of it before, but Mr. Leggo discovered them and bought a ticket to stream their selection of videos curated for our location (where it is right now, as it’s still virtually traveling around).

Holy moly, let me tell you! This was the absolute BEST TWO HOURS I have spent watching my TV in recent memory (caveat: we casted from a laptop because we don’t have a smart tv, it worked perfectly). The films were not just about bikes rambling through beautiful places (which honestly, I would have been down with). As the founder who did a short intro at the start said, there were real human stories in every single film. I was awed, brought to tears, so happy, joyful, and experienced a million other awesome to feel emotions over the course of the two ish hours. So many important, engaging, intense/awesome/inspiring stories, whether true or fiction.

It was absolutely fantastic. I really would like to find more stuff to watch like this.

In case you can’t tell, I HIGHLY recommend checking the Bike Film Festival out. It was scaled to pay so you can get it for cheap or pay more, up to you!


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 27, 2021)

Photo of my bike.

Ok it's not mine. This is actually my sister's but it's my house and I'm the only one who rides it. She won it as a door prize and the bike doesn't fit her, but she always kept it because she says she NEVER wins anything so this is her pride and joy. Anyway, I started riding on bike trails with co-workers and I ride it around the neighborhood once in a while, but I mostly chase Sawyer around the yard when he's riding his 4-wheeler.

I have yet to take this thing on a "real" mountain biking trail, but they just built some new trails close to our house within walking distance, so I might have to check those out soon.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2021)

The bike says Bud Light!!!


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 27, 2021)

I know. I thought it was funny that she won that and kept it all these years, in spite of the fact I don't think she's ever had a beer in her life lol. Her boyfriend worked at a bike store at the time. I don't think either of them ride much anymore. She's mostly a 5K runner with the occasional half-marathon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here know the Bike Film Festival?


Yeah! It's been years (gosh, maybe like...10, 15 years) but I went to a showing in...SF? Oakland? SO cool. Personally, I LOVE the bikepacking/touring/survive the elements stories (versus the aggro-punk urban cycling profiles). If half the film is B-roll of forests and rivers, I'm probably gonna like it. I'm a simple creature...

Gonna see if I can rope LadySquare into watching.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2021)

DuranDuran said:


> Photo of my bike.


Dude. You need to inflate yer tires.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yeah! It's been years (gosh, maybe like...10, 15 years) but I went to a showing in...SF? Oakland? SO cool. Personally, I LOVE the bikepacking/touring/survive the elements stories (versus the aggro-punk urban cycling profiles). If half the film is B-roll of forests and rivers, I'm probably gonna like it. I'm a simple creature...
> 
> Gonna see if I can rope LadySquare into watching.


There was some great footage about biking in beautiful places (including Donner Pass on a fixed gear!!), but even more interesting were the stories being told. I would give details, but don’t want to ruin the fun of not knowing what to expect next as you go from one short film to the next!


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2021)

I'm 3wks away from our 170 mile bike pack trip from Colorado to Utah. Going to do a quick overnight this weekend (below), the route will be a good test of gear and conditioning. 30 miles up to around 5k ft, camp and descend the next day. We'll be carrying more camping gear (tent, cook system, food etc.) for this test, which will be swapped out for other duplicates of gear for the longer supported (hut-to-hut) ride. I'll probably post a debrief on Pleasant Ridge for anyone who's curious.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2021)

Mrs. Supe dragged me out the day after leg day to go on our first ride of the year. I made it about 15 feet onto the trail before crashing when the new 800mm handlebars clipped a narrow "v" between two trees. The dang shifter I cleaned/freed up last year also started sticking again. Have a new XT shifter on order and will replace the cable at the same time. I am also massively out of shape and was dry heaving and seriously about to upchuck 3/4 of the way into a short ride (I hadn't eaten anything but eggs all day which didn't help.) That piece of shit Ergon saddle that everyone rants and raves about also creaks like a 150 year old door hinge, so it's going to get the epoxy/JB weld treatment where the rails slide into the seat. Overall, it was a terrible time. I felt SUPER uncomfortable on the bike, like I was along for a ride rather than in control of it. Guess its going to take some getting used to again. 

Junior had a growth spurt and is now taller than I am. She is a very leggy 5'8"-ish with a 34" inseam. I seriously don't think she's going to fit on the Diamondback anymore, and suspect she will have to ride my Marlin until we can find something in stock that will fit her.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 17, 2021)

pbrme said:


> I'll probably post a debrief on Pleasant Ridge for anyone who's curious.


Show off the rig and setup! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 17, 2021)

pbrme said:


> I'm 3wks away from our 170 mile bike pack trip from Colorado to Utah. Going to do a quick overnight this weekend (below), the route will be a good test of gear and conditioning.


Are you taking the Trek for bikepacking? What's your rack setup?


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Are you taking the Trek for bikepacking? What's your rack setup?


Yes, taking the Trek. The last of the carry system will be here Wed, and I wanna dry fit everything so I can put clear gorilla tape or packaging tape/electrical tape or whatever under the attachment locations to ward friction wear on my frame. I'll snap a few pics after I get the fitup but basically I'm running a Revelate handle bar harness and egress pocket on the front and plan to roll with a 20L dry bag wrapped up. Revelate hopper frame bag, and "gas tank" and two "feed bags" up in the cockpit. I also have an Ortlieb 16.5L for the saddle.

I've recently gotten my backpack setup for 3 days down to 25L and a 28lb base weight, so in theory I should have enough bike storage with this system. Won't know until Wed how it will all function, but definitely part of the adventure.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 17, 2021)

pbrme said:


> I've recently gotten my backpack setup for 3 days down to 25L and a 28lb base weight


Awesome!! When you're ready to share, please do. 

I'm riding from Sacramento to Reno in September with a buddy (this is his idea of a bachelor party, my kind of crazy), planning to do 180 miles in 3 days (I'm not so worried about the mileage itself, but I'm gonna die at altitude since I live at sea level) so would be good to compare setups. Prob gonna take the gravel bike but with MTB gearing, got a Revelate frame bag and an ooooold Old Man Mountain lowrider front rack n pannier setup. I'm going for ultralight (not even bringing a tent), we'll see what I settle on as the date gets closer.


----------



## Wolverine (May 18, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (May 24, 2021)

We had our trial run this last weekend, but had to change plans. As we were caravanning out to the Pleasant Ridge route a guy in our group blew his heater core. So after waiting for a tow truck and brining it back to a service shop, we were already 4hrs behind so we just opted to gear test on a local route. 

Here's the debrief: 

*Bike (31 lbs base) *_depending amount of sealant_
Trek Fuel 9.8 EX Size L

*Bags and Storage (+4.5 lbs)*
Revelate handlebar Harness and Egress Pocket w/ 20L Ultralight dry bag from REI.
Revelate Hopper frame bag, Ortlieb 16.5L Saddle bag w/ Topeak dropper post mount.
Revelate Mag-Tank and two Feedbags. 




*What I packed (Approx. 25 lbs) *_will be less on long trip_
In the front stuff sack: I had my 6 moons lunar duo tent, REI Magma 30 trail quilt, bag liner, inflatable pillow, post ride change of clothes and a small bag for toiletries.
Egress pocket: Headlamp, luekotape, phone, map, two PB&J's and my puffy coat for quick access.
Mag-Tank & Feedbags: A bunch of goo blocks, mustard packs, skratch powder and two nalgene bottles.
Frame bag: Flask, tools and parts.
Seat bag: Sleeping pad, para chord, flip flops, ball cap, extra clothes, rain coat (not shown, but I just rolled it up and put in the elastic weave on top for quick access), sawyer water filter and extra collapsible canteens.
My frame has a hollow hidden compartment in the down tube, and I have a spare tube, tire wrenches, CO2 and extra repair kit stuff there.

*Test Run & What I learned*
The ride we did was 20 miles total with 1900' elevation gain, total seat time 3 hrs. Conditioning is on par with were it should be, and I felt pretty good after. I didn't really notice the extra weight on the climbs, just ended up using a lower gear than I normally would. Some of the steep parts were "just get after it" for sure, but not dreadful. Need to adjust the pressure in the shocks, the load was too high and shocks we're bottoming out so I didn't use them. Dropper post mount and lower saddle bag velcro strap doesn't clear and rubs the seat tube clamp when I activate DP, so I need to spin the clamp 180 so the clamp screw is on the front for clearance. The saddle bag rubs on rear tire when DP is all the way down, so has some limited travel. Also, saddle bag load was enough to prevent the DP from rising unassisted so I had to manually pull it up. Don't know yet if there is any adjustment I can do for this. I was worried the feedbags and cockpit bag would limit handlebar travel, which does to some extent, but wasn't a factor for how we rode. I think if we did any single track, it might come in to play, but I'll bring an extra strap or two to make any field adjustments. 

The only part I wasn't happy with, and what I normally struggle with was nutrition. I ended up only consuming one package of blocks, and one PB&J during the ride which was definitely not enough. My garmin instinct said I burned 5900 calories that day, and I could totally tell the next day... ate like a horse. So I'm going to need to get used to downing more consumables during the longer trip. Also, for some reason I thought it was 170 miles, but it's actually 215. We're planning on running the test route again this weekend, but with the actual gear and additional 10 miles. I feel like we're training at a higher intensity and shorter interval than what we're going to have all day to do, so I think It's just a matter of nutrition and nursing the pressure points on my rear.


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2021)

FWIW, a buddy of mine is "Hiking with the Hound" on YouTube. He started hiking the App Trail but had to bail due to injury. He did a really in-depth video up front about what gear he used specifically for weight savings. May be worth watching just for some ideas on where to invest in shedding weight.


----------



## pbrme (May 25, 2021)

Supe said:


> FWIW, a buddy of mine is "Hiking with the Hound" on YouTube. He started hiking the App Trail but had to bail due to injury. He did a really in-depth video up front about what gear he used specifically for weight savings. May be worth watching just for some ideas on where to invest in shedding weight.


Yeah, I've watched/read a lot on UL packing. That's why I'm down to a 25L pack and around 25-30lbs of gear. I've done 30 mile backpack trips with 70lbs and am just done with it. 3000' of climbing with that much weight is not fun, but with half you can pretty much skip like a leprechaun all day.


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2021)

Shifter came in, will probably put it on this weekend if its not too hot out. I also ordered some much wider pedals - Crank Brothers Stamp 7's. They've got the widest platform width I could find, which I hope help alleviated some of my foot pain since I'm always half off the edge of the Chesters. They're also narrower, and I've got a really low BB height, so I'm hoping them being thinner will help at least a little bit with rocks/roots. The Chesters will be going on either Junior or Mrs. Supe's bike.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2021)

pbrme said:


> The only part I wasn't happy with, and what I normally struggle with was nutrition. I ended up only consuming one package of blocks, and one PB&J during the ride which was definitely not enough. My garmin instinct said I burned 5900 calories that day, and I could totally tell the next day... ate like a horse. So I'm going to need to get used to downing more consumables during the longer trip. Also, for some reason I thought it was 170 miles, but it's actually 215. We're planning on running the test route again this weekend, but with the actual gear and additional 10 miles. I feel like we're training at a higher intensity and shorter interval than what we're going to have all day to do, so I think It's just a matter of nutrition and nursing the pressure points on my rear.


You might consider something like Carborocket Half Evil for your rides. I struggle on longer rides to keep eating and this stuff keeps me going without having to think about eating.


----------



## pbrme (May 28, 2021)

^Yeah, sucking down Gu packets and gnawing on half old blocks gets old to me real fast.


----------



## pbrme (May 29, 2021)

The Mrs and I did the same 20 mile practice route today with two others going on the trip next weekend. We were pressed for time so we opted out of the extra 5mi out and back, but we all agreed we were ready and should be fine fitness wise for the adventure. Today was around 75 and sunny vs. 55 and overcast last weekend so I was hydrating a lot more with skratch, and was on top of nutrition. I added psi in my shocks last night and it was a huge difference. I also reset my rear tire back to tubeless and highly recommend the Stans Injector. The bike monkey buddy helping me over pbrs last night hadn't used one before and noted it was way easier than popping and pouring and I agree. The wife hates that I'm burning twice as many calories on our rides than she is, yeah it's unfair... but... I also spent 40 min in zone 5, 1-1/2hrs in zone 4, an hour in zone 3, and change in the rest. She was zone 1-3 for most of her ride and weighs like 50 lbs less than I do, so yeah.

Bring it on SJH, this is gonna be epic.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 23, 2021)

Post MTB vacation debrief. Telluride to Moab through the SJH system was an incredible experience. We made most of it, but unfortunately had to opt out of the full standard route as planned, due to wildfires. We got to Hut 5 (of 6) in Gateway, and during the descend that day had noticed a fire plume jutting up from the La Sal's. We had cell service and an In-Reach GPS, so we were able to find out it was the Pack Creek fire just outside of Moab. That afternoon, the winds had shifted and the Gateway valley began seeing more and more smoke settling in, turning the sunny sky into a red glow and subtle ash raining down. The next day would have been a 22mi and 4500' climb out of Gateway up John Brown Canyon, and what appeared as right through the middle of the smoke trail. So that night, we started making arrangements for a shuttle and lodging back in Moab in the event it didn't get better by morning. Morning came, and we had learned that the fire had grown and was 0% contained. The group was on the fence... half of us (including myself) decided to play it safe and the other half decided to chance it. Back in Moab, we put in some make-up mileage on the local trails the next day with the other half of the group rolling in mid-day safe and sound. Turns out the smoke on the climb and at Hut 6 wasn't as bad as it looked the morning prior from Gateway, but most of the drop back into Moab had been re-routed through Castle Valley as the La Sal Loop trail had been shut down. We had red flag warnings each day after leaving Telluride, so I was erring on the side of caution anyway, the outcome could have easily been different. Here's a few pictures and notes...

Telluride to Last Dollar Hut (Hut 1), about 2,300' climb to 11,000'. The elevation was in full effect. Even though we'd spent one night in Moab, and one full day in Telluride, it still took me until bike day 3 (after hut night 2) to adjust from close to sea level. This is the evening view of the Wilson Range SE from the picnic table.



Next up was a drop down and back up onto the start of the Uncompahgre Plateau traverse at 8,700-9,500' for the next few days. Basically a mix of county dirt roads, well traveled double track, and forest road rollers. Each day was roughly 2000' of climbing and 70-80degF. Locating springs was next to impossible, the whole area is in a major drought. Packing for 24oz of fluid consumption per hour was a must.

This is a pano from day 4 on the Divide Rd, on the way to the Graham Ranch Hut 4. You can see the La Sals in the distance to the west.



Leaving Graham Ranch, this is the first of two descents on Day 5 from 9,000' into Gateway at 4,600', with about 1,700' of climbing mixed in. La Sals off to the west, my bike in the dirt on the right.



This is the second big drop for the day down to Gateway around the corner. Approx. 9 miles left to Gateway hut at 1pm.



This is the view around 7pm from the Gateway hut, looking up John Brown Canyon (on left) and the sun to the west.




We ended up cutting our stay in Moab back from 5 days for Jeepin' and golf, to 3 since we got back early and the smoke on the Moab side was getting worse. This is from the gas station as we were leaving town, looking back east over the La Sals.


If anyone wants reviews on the gear kit, hit me up.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 23, 2021)

Lovely pictures and great write up, @pbrme! I’m very impressed by the mileage and especially the elevation. You most definitely have killer quads.

Sorry to hear about the fire cutting it short, but there’s definitely no shame in calling it when dealing with wildfires and smoke with how unpredictable they can be.

Nicely done, all around.


----------



## csb (Jun 24, 2021)

That's epic and I want to go do it immediately! I want all the details (acknowledging that you've shared a lot so far).


----------



## pbrme (Jun 24, 2021)

Day one was the shortest, 17 miles but mostly straight up. Generally, every day was about 25-35 miles and around 2000' of accents, which for a MTB is a good day. The huts were well stocked with food, and beverages. Two big steel cabinets had canned and dry goods and a small arsenal of Skratch, Cliff & Gu products. Two big coolers with cold packs acted like refrigerators. One had food perishables and the other for CABs. The huts ranged in size, but were roughly 16'x16', had 8 bunks with sleeping pads, a four burner propane stove and enough cookware to make a camp chef happy. Blue water jugs, extra propane tanks, picnic table and clothes lines were outside as well as a fully stocked wood cache. There were wood burning stoves inside, but we didn't need them. I think every night we slept with the windows open.

They all had a composting toilet vault on stilts, a ways away from the hut for "seclusion", and a composting bear proof bin for food scraps. All dishes were done in soap/rinse/bleach buckets. One trash was for cans and the other for non-food trash. We sort of fell into routines where we would arrive, unpack, setup our areas, rinse out the stank, and decompress over a PBR. Someone would read the cabin cookbook, while others worked on maps and intel for the next day or worked on bikes. We would rotate cooking, dishes, and other duties and made time for walk/ride-abouts, additional PBRs and conversation.

Diners varied based on the goods and recipes available at each hut, but generally we made chicken stir-fry, fried rice, salmon cakes, pasta, tacos and something from a variety of post diner treats. We usually got to bed shortly after sunset and woke around sunrise. Every morning we had coffee and made BEC breakfast burritos and cereal, prepared the day's ride hydration, snacks and lunch, re-packed bikes and cleaned the hut. We would roll out around 7:30am and get to the next hut sometime around 1-2pm. We rode at a fairly moderate pace, made time to take in the views and serenity, and to refuel as needed. There were alternate route options available, but most of us stuck to the standard route. We probably could have blasted out the rides, but we would have missed many of the details we found to appreciate. The only real breakdowns we had were with loose gear attachments, and the only real injuries were cleated up shins & calves, sunburned dry skin, a little road rash and a stiff shoulder from a guy who endo'd in deep sand. In all it was a remarkable time.

_Pros: All of the above, lots of wildlife, seeing new country, ripping trail, and having gear for future bikepacking.

Cons: Bunking with a bunch of she-bros/bros, wearing earplugs, trail dust congestion, snoring, farting, hot bunks with little or no air-flow, lack of sleep, stanks, and over packing._


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2021)

Man, those are some epic views.


----------



## csb (Jul 7, 2021)

I was like "What's in a Bitch Eating Crackers burrito?" until I realized it was bacon, egg, and cheese. I maybe need to spend less time on Reddit. 

Thanks for sharing so many of the logistics!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 28, 2021)

Enjoying some sunshine after work:







Yours truly:

(yes, I'm a dinosaur and running a Camelbak...)


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2021)

Went on a bike ride with Mrs. Supe at Medoc Mountain State Park while vacationing last week. Thankfully a front had come through the night before and we were able to get one lap in before the temperature crept back up into the 90's. MTB project listed it as a "flowy, XC trail" with 146' of elevation, which is half our local trail that we can hot lap in 30 minutes or less. 

Bullshit.

I swear that thing was uphill both ways, and there was zero flow, because whenever you finished a climb on a bunch of shale and medium sized stones, what little flats or downhill was in front of you, you had no speed or momentum, because it was also covered in shale and medium sized stones. Took us over an hour to cover an alleged 3.3 ish miles. No way in hell we were going to take on the second 5.6 mile loop than intersected the first one at about the 80% completion mark.


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2021)

Went on a quick "hope the rain holds off" ride at the local trail last night, mostly to see if they had flipped the direction back to the "good" direction. Man, maybe I'm just that far out of practice, but I swear that trail has gotten a LOT rougher. It seemed like the really rocky/rooty sections were worse than I remembered. I'm wondering if the 6 weeks of non stop heavy rain we had late last year washed away a lot of the trail and exposed a bunch of it. I know one of the other local trails actually came in and cleared out a bunch of exposed dead roots and added some dirt in places just for that reason.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 19, 2021)

Bikepacking trip is cancelled. My whole dang state is on fire and they closed El Dorado National Forest. Postponed to 2022.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 19, 2021)

These fires suck, man.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2022)

Finally got back on the bike Friday afternoon after a very long hiatus. This time, wearing my shiny new Giro Source helmet, which I purchased 1) because it has adjustable straps around the ears and my old Giro helmet did not, and 2) this one is bright red so it will be easier for the Paramedics to spot me in a ditch.

Sure, it's 95 degrees and 100% humidity, but that trail is mostly in the shade, and I'll be able to ride so fast because everyone else is waiting until it cools off to show up! Surely it can't be that bad, I'll just do one lap of the easy trail instead of two in case I get too warm. I sure hope the AC in the truck doesn't act up again. 

I'm just out of the parking lot and onto the short dirt path leading down to the trail when I realize that you may as well put training wheels on this thing, because I've all but forgotten how to ride a bike. I slowly roll on.

Man, this trail sure got bumpy. Or, it could be that I put a bunch of weight on since I had stopped riding, and now the recommend air pressures and rebound settings have those nice Fox shocks acting like a pogo stick. No, we'll just blame the trail.

Geez, did this trail always have this much "climbing"? I sure am thirsty. Better take a break even though I'm like, 50 yards in. Weird, I haven't had an asthma flareup in a long time, why now? Is this dry heaving because I ate too much or not enough for breakfast? Maybe the one slice of leftover meat lovers pizza was a poor choice.

Oh good, a downhill section for 2.5 seconds of cooling breeze. Ooh, a berm! Shame I look like a baby giraffe learning to walk because I forgot how to turn on a bike. This hydro pack is starting to feel kind of light. Surely that's due to the immense strength in my back and shoulders, and not because I'm chugging water.

My legs itch, I wonder if I'm hyperventilating in a patch of poison ivy, or if I've collapsed on an anthill again?

I know this trail didn't have this much climbing last time. I wonder if the Life Flight helicopter can land on the fire road past that tree line? Dangit, my hydro pack mouth piece is clogged. Oh, never mind, I'm just pulling a vacuum on the bag because its completely empty now. I will pour some more of this ice cold water bottle on my head and neck before hike-a-biking it up the return road to the parking lot. Whoops, guess the insulative properties of that water bottle are sub-optimal, because that feels like Satan just took a whizz on my head. 

Thank God I'm back at the truck! Cold air, at last! Wait, what? Oh, blend door actuator REALLY isn't working now. The 160 degree screaming hot air blowing in my face for the entire ride home surely won't hurt. 

I just love mountain biking! Fitness is my passion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 23, 2022)

Supe said:


> Finally got back on the bike Friday afternoon after a very long hiatus. This time, wearing my shiny new Giro Source helmet, which I purchased 1) because it has adjustable straps around the ears and my old Giro helmet did not, and 2) this one is bright red so it will be easier for the Paramedics to spot me in a ditch.
> 
> Sure, it's 95 degrees and 100% humidity, but that trail is mostly in the shade, and I'll be able to ride so fast because everyone else is waiting until it cools off to show up! Surely it can't be that bad, I'll just do one lap of the easy trail instead of two in case I get too warm. I sure hope the AC in the truck doesn't act up again.
> 
> ...


This is, by far, the best post I've read all month.

On topic: finally went for a ride yesterday on the bikepacking rig, shaking out the gremlins. I'm really sad they don't make the Speedplay Frogs anymore. My trash knees love these pedals.


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2022)

As much as I hate to say it, if I can't get this searing arch pain when riding to stop, I'm going to have to try a clipless setup. Going to try scooting forward to see if I can get off the ball of my foot some and more onto the midfoot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 23, 2022)

Supe said:


> As much as I hate to say it, if I can't get this searing arch pain when riding to stop, I'm going to have to try a clipless setup. Going to try scooting forward to see if I can get off the ball of my foot some and more onto the midfoot.


I highly recommend a professional bike fitter (you might have one in your area and there are good options online, too). You can also homebrew a diagnosis with some colored dots on your feet and take some slo-mo footage of your pedaling and see if there's any weird bio-mechanics going on there (Q factor, crank length, etc.). Bodies are weird.

Edit: Wait, I forgot to ask what kind of shoes you're riding with. Maybe you need a firmer sole?

Edit edit: @Supe where do you live? Want to come ride Downieville in July with me n some other hooligans?


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I highly recommend a professional bike fitter (you might have one in your area and there are good options online, too). You can also homebrew a diagnosis with some colored dots on your feet and take some slo-mo footage of your pedaling and see if there's any weird bio-mechanics going on there (Q factor, crank length, etc.). Bodies are weird.
> 
> Edit: Wait, I forgot to ask what kind of shoes you're riding with. Maybe you need a firmer sole?
> 
> Edit edit: @Supe where do you live? Want to come ride Downieville in July with me n some other hooligans?



I'm in central NC.

I purposely upgraded to 5-10's for normal riding for the stiff soles, and they didn't fix it, just prolonged it.

I think at least part of the issue is that I'm very heavy, and stand a ton on the ball of my foot in all the downhill sections or over all the rocks and roots, that its basically like doing one never-ending calf raise, which is why I wonder if using more of the mid foot than the ball will help alleviate some. You're right in that I do need a good bike fitting, it just stinks that it's about an hour away to the guy with the best reputation in the area. 

Or I just need a new bike.


----------



## pbrme (May 24, 2022)

My opinion, an hour is worth the drive. Make a day of it and grab some food and a tasty beverage at that place you hardly get over to. When I got fitted, only minor tweeks were made here and there but it makes a BIG difference.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 24, 2022)

Supe said:


> Or I just need a new bike.


This is the way. YES. New bike and pics! Do it!!

I have 3 Surly bikes and I want a fourth. Very early Christmas present? So far I'm getting the bikepacking rig dialed, part of the problem with the capability of packing more is that I do.



Supe said:


> I'm in central NC.


That's...not close to CA. Will send pics then! Some buddies and I will try out the new Santa Cruz electric Bullit and/or Heckler. We're reasonably fit but the battery will give us better reach to some locations inside the forest. Or we blow up. It's a coin toss.


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2022)

I'd love an e-bike, but need to see how regulations shake out first. They're presently classified as "motorbikes" in NC, and consequently, are prohibited on a LOT of trails. Supposedly they're looking at how to address that in regulatory space due to their popularity, but the Forest Dept. also has major concerns over lithium battery usage in the state and national parks. 

There is one bike park out in Western NC (Kanuga) that is pretty much designed around ebikes for hot lapping, and they have a fleet of Specialized Turbo Levos, which are pretty reasonably priced. The Hecklers are pretty good as well, but good lord is Trek ever proud of the Rail. That thing is approaching the price of an economy car.

Friends of mine just built matching Ibis Ripmos and are now adamant that I need one too, LOL.


----------



## pbrme (May 26, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So far I'm getting the bikepacking rig dialed...


Let's see some pics of the setup.


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2022)

Feet were still killing me, and still had to stop constantly so the three year old hikers with a Barbie in one hand and juice box in the other could pass me on foot, but didn't come as close to dying on Saturday's ride as I did the week prior. Turns out 15 degree cooler temps can make a pretty sizeable difference. Still came home with ticks in my hair though!


----------



## pbrme (May 31, 2022)

The wife bought herself new flashy roadie shoes for her birthday but her older speedplay cleats were starting to function sus. So I got her a new set of Wahoo Zeros.


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2022)

Our super-fit bad influence gym/bike friends are selling his Slash 7...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 31, 2022)

pbrme said:


> The wife bought herself new flashy roadie shoes for her birthday but her older speedplay cleats were starting to function sus. So I got her a new set of Wahoo Zeros.


Yessss! Speedplay master race! I run Frogs on off road stuff and Time ATAC Aliums (I know, I'm a dinosaur, shaddup) on everything else.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 6, 2022)

Mr. Leggo is participating in a gravel race in Tahoe this weekend!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 7, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Mr. Leggo is participating in a gravel race in Tahoe this weekend!


@leggo PE do y'all want to stop by for lunch??


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @leggo PE do y'all want to stop by for lunch??


Oh maybe! It would have to be on Sunday, depending on when we drive back. We’re driving up after work (probably after dinner) on Friday.


----------

